# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Ποσο καιρο εχετε να κανετε σχεση ?

## deleted-member30-03

απλα και ομορφα θετω το ερωτημα προς ολους, με αφορμη και οσα εχουμε πει και στο μπακουροθεμα του sheldon, να δουμε αραγε τι ισχυει τουλαχιστον για το φορουμ εδω. μαντευω περισσοτερο οι αντρες θα απαντησουν, αφου οι γυναικες ειναι αυτες που κανουν τις επιλογες και βολευονται...

εγω προσωπικα εχω πανω απο δυο χρονια να κανω σχεση. με τη τελευταια συγκατοικουσα κι ολας για λιγο, αλλα ηταν ολο δουλεια και καταντησαμε να ειμαστε μονο σεξ και τιποτα παραπανω. ηταν αλλου, τη σιχαθηκα, πλακωθηκαμε, και τελειωσε. απο τοτε δε βρηκα καμια αξιολογη που να δειχνει λιγο ενδιαφερον. ορισμενες μεγαλυτερες ηλικιακα (κατω των 30) που δεν ταιριαζαμε, δυο τρεις που μεναν μακρια εκτος αθηνων (BloodyKate δε λεω για σενα), μια που ειχε κολλημα ακομα με τον πρωην, η αλλη δεν ηξερε τι ηθελε.

εσεις ποσο και γιατι ειστε ακομα single ? οσοι δεν ειναι ας προσπερασουν το θεμα ή να μας γραψουν καμια ιστοριουλα απο τοτε που ηταν μονοι, αν θελουν.

αυτα, καλημερα!

----------


## Remedy

> απλα και ομορφα θετω το ερωτημα προς ολους, με αφορμη και οσα εχουμε πει και στο μπακουροθεμα του sheldon, να δουμε αραγε τι ισχυει τουλαχιστον για το φορουμ εδω. *μαντευω περισσοτερο οι αντρες θα απαντησουν, αφου οι γυναικες ειναι αυτες που κανουν τις επιλογες και βολευονται..*.
> .....!


δηλαδη, οι γυναικες που λες που ειναι "βολεμενες" σε σχεσεις, με τι εχουν σχεση? με αλλες γυναικες η με τον εαυτο τους? δεν ειναι με καποιους ανδρες, που επισης ειναι σε σχεση??????
ελεος με το ανδρες- γυναικες επιτελους...

εγω εχω σχεση, με καποιον που επισης εχει σχεση. εγω ειμαι η βολεμενη κι αυτος ο αβολευτος?

----------


## ioannis2

σχέση που να με γεμίζει δεν είχα ποτε στη ζωή μου, με όσες έφτιαξα κατι για μενα ήταν συμβιβασμός γι αυτο και δεν προχωρησα επειδή στο βαθος του νου ελεγα θελω κατι καλυτερο απ αυτήν. κι αν ηταν να μαι σε σχεση τρεις γνωρισα τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες αλλά δεν με γεμιζαν επίσης, θα μπορουσα αν ηθελα να τα φτιαξω με μια απ αυτες απλά για να λέω ότι ειμαι σε σχέση. το καλο μου που έμαθα που υστερώ μέχρι να φτασω στη σχεση που με γεμίζει. και διερωτωμε αν ειναι ευκολο αυτο τη στιγμη που δεν μου ξανατυχε!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> δηλαδη, οι γυναικες που λες που ειναι "βολεμενες" σε σχεσεις, με τι εχουν σχεση? με αλλες γυναικες η με τον εαυτο τους? δεν ειναι με καποιους ανδρες, που επισης ειναι σε σχεση??????
> ελεος με το ανδρες- γυναικες επιτελους...
> 
> εγω εχω σχεση, με καποιον που επισης εχει σχεση. εγω ειμαι η βολεμενη κι αυτος ο αβολευτος?


Remedy το χεις ξαναγραψει αυτο, δεν χρειαζονται εξυπναδες εδω ομως, το διαβασαμε μια το μαθαμε οκ. το θεμα δεν ειναι διαγωνισμος ποιος εχει κανει τις περισσοτερες σχεσεις, ουτε κοντρα παλι αντρες vs γυναικες. αναφερεται στους μοναχικους που τα βρισκουν δυσκολα για τους δικους τους λογους, κι εχουν καιρο να κανουν κατι σταθερο. να δουμε τι παιζει γενικοτερα στο κοσμο, αν η αποξενωση οφειλεται στη κριση ή ηταν και πιο πριν. εκτος απ'τον sheldon λοιπον που μας ειπε στο αλλο θεμα, κι εμενα που εχω κανει 5-6 σχεσουλες με τη πρωτη να εχει κρατησει περισσοτερο, να μας πουν αν θελουν οσοι θελουν απο ποτε ειναι μονοι και γιατι. *παρτε το σαν δημοσκοπηση...
*



> σχέση που να με γεμίζει δεν είχα ποτε στη ζωή μου, με όσες έφτιαξα κατι για μενα ήταν συμβιβασμός γι αυτο και δεν προχωρησα επειδή στο βαθος του νου ελεγα θελω κατι καλυτερο απ αυτήν. κι αν ηταν να μαι σε σχεση τρεις γνωρισα τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες αλλά δεν με γεμιζαν επίσης, θα μπορουσα αν ηθελα να τα φτιαξω με μια απ αυτες απλά για να λέω ότι ειμαι σε σχέση. το καλο μου που έμαθα που υστερώ μέχρι να φτασω στη σχεση που με γεμίζει. και διερωτωμε αν ειναι ευκολο αυτο τη στιγμη που δεν μου ξανατυχε!


δεν μιλαμε για απλες γνωριμιες βρε φιλε, γιατι αν ηταν απλες γνωριμιες ή σκετο σεξακι εχω να βαλω κι εγω πιο πολλα. μιλαμε για σοβαρες σχεσεις εδω, που εισασταν μαζι με τη κοπελα officially. τελευταια φορα ποτε σου συνεβη να εχεις καποια για συντροφο ?

----------


## BloodyKate

μια σχεση εκανα το 2010 αλλα δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο κρατησε 1 μηνα.
δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει και ειμαι γεροντοκορη αλλα δεν με χαλαει πλεον η ελευθερια μου προσπαθω καθε μερα να γεμιζω τη ζωη μου και να εκμεταλευομαι ολο αυτον τον χρονο μπακουριας με διαφορα πραγματα (φιλους διαβασμα δωρα στον εαυτο μου)
ναι παλιοτερα δεν λεω εκλαιγα και κωλοχτυπιομουν κατω επειδη ενιωθα μονη αλλα πλεον δεν με χαλαει.
αν ερχοταν σχεση βεβαια δεν θα με χαλουσε αλλα δεν καθεται τιποτα :)
προσφατα εκανα κινηση να πλησιασω καποιον αλλα αυτος ηθελε τις φιλες μου :\ δεν ξανασχοληθηκα απο τοτε

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οριστε σωστη απαντηση εντος θεματος! μπραβο BloodyKate και μη στενοχωριεσαι που ηταν μολις ενας μηνας, κι εμενα εδω αθηνα οσες εκανα, οι περισσοτερες τοσο κρατησαν.

----------


## ioannis2

Εγώ φίλε μαλακίζομαι με όλη την έννοια της λέξης. Δέχομαι να πηγαινω σε υποτίθεται προξενιά που το μόνο που πετυχαινω είναι με αυτες που βλεπω να πέφτει το ηθικό μου και η αυτοεκτίμηση μου και να συχνάζω σε λάθος χώρους και με λάθος άτομα παρεα όπου υποτίθεται θα βρω την εκλεκτη και να σκοτώνω την ωρα μου μπροστα στην οθόνη του πισι (όπως τωρα) αντι να κάνω τη βολτα μου σε χωρους όπου υπάρχουν κοπέλες. Χάνω τον καιρό μου για τις μαλακίες που βασανίζουν και μαστιγωνουν το κεφαλι μου ενώ οι κατάλληλες αυτες που πεθυμω είναι εκεί μπροστά μου έτοιμες να τους κάνω την σωστη κίνηση. Κοντολογις..........

----------


## anika

Ιoanni2 πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο να ακους απο εναν αντρα οτι περιμενη την εκλεκτη και δεν κανει σχεσεις μονο και μονο για να λεει οτι εχει σχεση.Μπραβο σου και να ξερεις οτι αυτη η εκλεκτη θαρθει απο εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και επισης θα σε βοηθησει να ξεφυγεις τελειως απο αυτα που στοιχιωνουν το μυαλο σου.Θα την ερωτευτεις με σωμα και ψυχη και δεν θα χεις χρονο να σκεφτεις αλλα πραγματα.Κρατα τον χαρακτηρα σου αναλλοιωτο και ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους.Καπου εκει εξω θα υπαρχει και για σενα το αλλο σου μισο..

----------


## betelgeuse

Χμ λοιπον εγω ειμαι σε σχεση 1,5 χρονο τωρα αλλα θα σου πω για πριν.Ειχα κανει δυο σοβαρες σχεσεις.Η μια κρατησε περιπου δυο χρονια η αλλη περιπου εναν.Μονη μου ομως εχω μεινει μονο στην περιοδο των καταθλιψεων.Κατα τα αλλα παντα εβρισκα καποιον για να κανω σχεση απλα εγω το κρατουσα παντα σε ενα σχετικα χαλαρο επιπεδο.
Στην πρωτη καταθλιψη ειχα εναν απλα και μονο γιατι φοβομουν οτι θα πεθανω αν μεινω στο σπιτι μονη μου.οποτε τα εφτιαξα μαζι του για να ειναι αναγκασμενος να περναει απο και να με βλεπει.Τον χωρισα μετα απο 2 μηνες γιατι ειχα τυψεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy το χεις ξαναγραψει αυτο,* δεν χρειαζονται εξυπναδες* εδω ομως, το διαβασαμε μια το μαθαμε οκ. το θεμα δεν ειναι διαγωνισμος ποιος εχει κανει τις περισσοτερες σχεσεις, ουτε κοντρα παλι αντρες vs γυναικες.....


ΚΕΝΟ
κι εσυ το εχεις ξαναγραψει παρα πολλες φορες οτι δεν εχεις σχεση, κι εμεις το θυμομαστε.
δεν σου απαγορευει κανεις ομως, να το επαναλαβεις κι αλλες τοσες αφου σου αρεσει, η σε προβληματιζει τοσο.

οταν κανεις ομως προκλητικα σχολια περι του βολεματος των γυναικων, που τα 
βρισκουν ευκολα και εχουν τις επιλογες και την δυσκολια των ανδρων που ειναι σε χειροτερη θεση, ειναι δικαιωμα μου να πω την αποψη μου κι αυτο θα συνεχισω να κανω οποτε το επιθυμω.
αν ελειπαν τα σεξιστικα σχολια, δεν θα σου απαντουσα καν, μην ανησυχεις, δεν κανω επιδειξη ευτυχιας...
τα περι εξυπναδων, επιστρεφονται....

----------


## Instant

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, θέλω να προσφέρω αγάπη γιατί αγαπάω τους ανθρώπους όλοι έχουμε λίγη καλοσύνη εκτός από αυτούς που δεν θέλουν η τους διετεραγμένους με αφαιρεμένο το κομμάτι αυτό. Μαι γυναίκα να την πνίξω στα χάδια και φίλους να πίνουμε μαζί ουίσκι και να γελάμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Remedy το χεις ξαναγραψει αυτο, δεν χρειαζονται εξυπναδες εδω ομως, το διαβασαμε μια το μαθαμε οκ.


ΚΕΝΟ μην υποτιμάς τις κόντρες! Δεν είν' καλό κι απ' την άλλη το θέμα το εμπλουτίζει και η κοντρούλα.
Το κοντρολάρει. Άσε και το χιούμορ λίγο να εκδηλωθεί. Ξέρεις εσύ.. Μαζί του εκδηλώνονται και βαθύτερα συναισθήματα κι ανάγκες
κι όλοι βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι απ' αυτό, γιατί ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο.. Μην τα παίρνουμε όλα τόσο επί πόνου. Αρκετά!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ φίλε μαλακίζομαι με όλη την έννοια της λέξης. Δέχομαι να πηγαινω σε υποτίθεται προξενιά που το μόνο που πετυχαινω είναι με αυτες που βλεπω να πέφτει το ηθικό μου και η αυτοεκτίμηση μου και να συχνάζω σε λάθος χώρους και με λάθος άτομα παρεα όπου υποτίθεται θα βρω την εκλεκτη και να σκοτώνω την ωρα μου μπροστα στην οθόνη του πισι (όπως τωρα) αντι να κάνω τη βολτα μου σε χωρους όπου υπάρχουν κοπέλες. Χάνω τον καιρό μου για τις μαλακίες που βασανίζουν και μαστιγωνουν το κεφαλι μου ενώ οι κατάλληλες αυτες που πεθυμω είναι εκεί μπροστά μου έτοιμες να τους κάνω την σωστη κίνηση. Κοντολογις..........


Ιωαννη μου, συνεχισε να βγαινεις με αυτες που σου γνωριζουν και που επιθυμεις, οσο κι αν σε δυσκολευει, οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις. καποια στιγμη θα εξοικειωθεις με καποια και οταν χαλαρωσεις ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα μπορεσεις να εκφραστεις ελευθερα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Εγώ φίλε μαλακίζομαι με όλη την έννοια της λέξης. Δέχομαι να πηγαινω σε υποτίθεται προξενιά που το μόνο που πετυχαινω είναι με αυτες που βλεπω να πέφτει το ηθικό μου και η αυτοεκτίμηση μου και να συχνάζω σε λάθος χώρους και με λάθος άτομα παρεα όπου υποτίθεται θα βρω την εκλεκτη και να σκοτώνω την ωρα μου μπροστα στην οθόνη του πισι (όπως τωρα) αντι να κάνω τη βολτα μου σε χωρους όπου υπάρχουν κοπέλες. Χάνω τον καιρό μου για τις μαλακίες που βασανίζουν και μαστιγωνουν το κεφαλι μου ενώ οι κατάλληλες αυτες που πεθυμω είναι εκεί μπροστά μου έτοιμες να τους κάνω την σωστη κίνηση. Κοντολογις..........


συ-στημενος δε ξερω αν προχωρησε κανενας, μου φαινεται καπως ψευτικο το φτιαχτο, το ετοιμο απο πριν. παλιοτερα παιζαν και συμφεροντα μεσα, παντρευοντουσαν ξερω γω μη χασουν τη περιουσια. τεσπα να κοινωνικοποιηθεις πρεπει κι εσυ περισσοτερο, βρες παρεες για αρχη και μην περιμενεις τη κυρια τελεια γιατι δεν προκειται ποτε να ερθει. εστω και λιγο να σου γυαλισει καποια προσπαθησε να τη προσεγγισεις. ακομα κι αν δεν καταληξει σε σχεση αλλα μονο σεξ, κατι ειναι κι αυτο, μια εμπειρια παραπανω.




> Ιoanni2 πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο να ακους απο εναν αντρα οτι περιμενη την εκλεκτη και δεν κανει σχεσεις μονο και μονο για να λεει οτι εχει σχεση.Μπραβο σου και να ξερεις οτι αυτη η εκλεκτη θαρθει απο εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και επισης θα σε βοηθησει να ξεφυγεις τελειως απο αυτα που στοιχιωνουν το μυαλο σου.Θα την ερωτευτεις με σωμα και ψυχη και δεν θα χεις χρονο να σκεφτεις αλλα πραγματα.Κρατα τον χαρακτηρα σου αναλλοιωτο και ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους.Καπου εκει εξω θα υπαρχει και για σενα το αλλο σου μισο..


δεν υπαρχουν εκλεκτοι κι εκλεκτες. δεν υπαρχουν τελειοι ανθρωποι, τι ανωριμοτητα ειναι τουτη να θεοποιουμε με τις φαντασιωσεις μας τους αλλους και να εγκλωβιζομαστε σε προτυπα ? ελεος δλδ ειναι δυνατον να βρει ποτε κανεις ακριβως αυτο που φαντασιωνεται στο κεφαλι του ? ολοι συμβιβαζομαστε με το ατομο που μας καλυπτει περισσοτερο. οι γιαγουλες του αγιου βασιλη προφανως εχουν ζησει και ξερουν (εκτος αν ζει καμια στο κοσμο της) οτι δεν υπαρχει αγιος βασιλης, οι αγαμητες παλι που εχουν αναγκη απο παραμυθι μπορει να περιμενουν τον πριγκηπα στο ασπρο αλογο γι'αυτο στολιζουν δεντρο και καθονται στο τζακι. δεν υπαρχει ομως το τελειο, κανεις δε μπορει να πει αντικειμενικα η γυναικα ειναι ετσι κι ετσι, και ο αντρας γιουβετσι κοκορετσι. θα βγαιναμε απ'το εργοστασιο αν ηταν ολοι καρμπον ιδιοι! καποιοι ταιριαζουμε ευκολα και καποιοι δε ταιριαζουμε. αυτοι που δε βρισκουν να ταιριαξουν ευκολα καλο ειναι να ριξουν τα στανταρντς τους και να προσγειωθουν μπας και βολευτουν. αμα ζησουν και απομυθοποιησουν λιγακι το ολο θεμα, θα καταλαβουν ποσο απλο ηταν (κι αυτο το λεω εγω που εγραψα στο αλλο τοπικ οτι δε με βλεπω να ξανακανω σχεση κι οτι οι γυναικες μου φαινονται εξωγηινες).




> Χμ λοιπον εγω ειμαι σε σχεση 1,5 χρονο τωρα αλλα θα σου πω για πριν.Ειχα κανει δυο σοβαρες σχεσεις.Η μια κρατησε περιπου δυο χρονια η αλλη περιπου εναν.Μονη μου ομως εχω μεινει μονο στην περιοδο των καταθλιψεων.Κατα τα αλλα παντα εβρισκα καποιον για να κανω σχεση απλα εγω το κρατουσα παντα σε ενα σχετικα χαλαρο επιπεδο.
> Στην πρωτη καταθλιψη ειχα εναν απλα και μονο γιατι φοβομουν οτι θα πεθανω αν μεινω στο σπιτι μονη μου.οποτε τα εφτιαξα μαζι του για να ειναι αναγκασμενος να περναει απο και να με βλεπει.Τον χωρισα μετα απο 2 μηνες γιατι ειχα τυψεις.


thumbs up, αν και δεν βρισκω λογο που ενιωθες τυψεις...




> ΚΕΝΟ
> κι εσυ το εχεις ξαναγραψει παρα πολλες φορες οτι δεν εχεις σχεση, κι εμεις το θυμομαστε.
> δεν σου απαγορευει κανεις ομως, να το επαναλαβεις κι αλλες τοσες αφου σου αρεσει, η σε προβληματιζει τοσο.
> 
> οταν κανεις ομως προκλητικα σχολια περι του βολεματος των γυναικων, που τα 
> βρισκουν ευκολα και εχουν τις επιλογες και την δυσκολια των ανδρων που ειναι σε χειροτερη θεση, ειναι δικαιωμα μου να πω την αποψη μου κι αυτο θα συνεχισω να κανω οποτε το επιθυμω.
> αν ελειπαν τα σεξιστικα σχολια, δεν θα σου απαντουσα καν, μην ανησυχεις, δεν κανω επιδειξη ευτυχιας...
> τα περι εξυπναδων, επιστρεφονται....


το θεμα ομως ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ μονο. το εκανα να δω τι γινεται και με τους αλλους!!!!!! ποσο πιο ξεκαθαρα να το πω ? και οχι δεν θελω να προκαλεσω καμια παρα το σχολιο μου (απλα "μαντευω" εγραψα κι οτι εσεις επιλεγετε). αν οι γυναικες υποφερουν κι αυτες απο μοναξια ας μας το γραψουν εδω. το ξαναλεω παρτε το σαν δημοσκοπηση, να δουμε αν οντως οι αντρες ειναι πιο μοναχικοι ή οχι. στο χερι σας ειναι να αποδειξετε το αντιθετο, και να αλλαξετε τη κατασταση.




> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, θέλω να προσφέρω αγάπη γιατί αγαπάω τους ανθρώπους όλοι έχουμε λίγη καλοσύνη εκτός από αυτούς που δεν θέλουν η τους διετεραγμένους με αφαιρεμένο το κομμάτι αυτό. Μαι γυναίκα να την πνίξω στα χάδια και φίλους να πίνουμε μαζί ουίσκι και να γελάμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο.


γραψε και τους λογους αν θελεις που δε βρισκεις...




> ΚΕΝΟ μην υποτιμάς τις κόντρες! Δεν είν' καλό κι απ' την άλλη το θέμα το εμπλουτίζει και η κοντρούλα.
> Το κοντρολάρει. Άσε και το χιούμορ λίγο να εκδηλωθεί. Ξέρεις εσύ.. Μαζί του εκδηλώνονται και βαθύτερα συναισθήματα κι ανάγκες
> κι όλοι βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι απ' αυτό, γιατί ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο.. Μην τα παίρνουμε όλα τόσο επί πόνου. Αρκετά!


τι κοντρα πας καλα ? κοντρα προσωπικη δε ξεκιναω παλι, γιατι δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα με κανεναν! αν τωρα θελετε να το γυρισετε κι αυτο το θεμα σε μια ανουσια κοντρα αντρες vs γυναικες, καντε το χωρις εμενα. εγω δεν προκειται να παρω μερος, δηλωνω ασεξουαλ και μου φαινεται χασιμο χρονου, αντι να κοιταμε να αγαπηθουμε δλδ να μαλωνουμε και στα φορουμς ?

----------


## Instant

γραψε και τους λογους αν θελεις που δε βρισκεις...

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος. Ίσως επειδή δεν βρίσκομαι σε ένα κύκλο, ειδικά εργασιακό. 

Δεν ξέρω. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω;

----------


## μαρκελα

> τι κοντρα πας καλα ? κοντρα προσωπικη δε ξεκιναω παλι, γιατι δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα με κανεναν! αν τωρα θελετε να το γυρισετε κι αυτο το θεμα σε μια ανουσια κοντρα αντρες vs γυναικες, καντε το χωρις εμενα. εγω δεν προκειται να παρω μερος, δηλωνω ασεξουαλ και μου φαινεται χασιμο χρονου, αντι να κοιταμε να αγαπηθουμε δλδ να μαλωνουμε και στα φορουμς ?



Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος! Επιμένω ότι κόντρα δεν σημαίνει τσακωμός, απλά ξεσηκωμός του φόρουμ!
Αφού έξω δεν ξεσηκώνεται κανείς, θα κάνουμε τον εικονικό ξεσηκωμό εδώ μέσα.
Για να λέμε ότι κάτι κάνουμε. Και ποιός σούπε ότι δεν αγαπάμε; 
Εγώ αγαπάω τον Φρίξο το γκριφονκανίς μου!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος. Ίσως επειδή δεν βρίσκομαι σε ένα κύκλο, ειδικά εργασιακό. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω;


γιατι οι γυναικες καταντησαν δυσκολες, κοιτανε μονο πως να καλοπερασουν, και γιατι μαλλον δεν εισαι τοσο κοινωνικος οσο θελουν.




> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος! Επιμένω ότι κόντρα δεν σημαίνει τσακωμός, απλά ξεσηκωμός του φόρουμ!
> Αφού έξω δεν ξεσηκώνεται κανείς, θα κάνουμε τον εικονικό ξεσηκωμό εδώ μέσα.
> Για να λέμε ότι κάτι κάνουμε. Και ποιός σούπε ότι δεν αγαπάμε; 
> Εγώ αγαπάω τον Φρίξο το γκριφονκανίς μου!


κανε οτι θελεις μαρκελα, εγω ξεκινησα το τοπικ με συγκεκριμενο ερωτημα, αν μετατραπει σε κοντρα κι αυτο, δε μπορω να το εμποδισω. απο μερους μου παντως σηκωνω λευκη σημαια και λεω δε παιρνω μερος σε καμια κοντρα, βγαλτε μονες σας τα ματια σας.

----------


## μαρκελα

> κανε οτι θελεις μαρκελα, εγω ξεκινησα το τοπικ με συγκεκριμενο ερωτημα, αν μετατραπει σε κοντρα κι αυτο, δε μπορω να το εμποδισω. απο μερους μου παντως σηκωνω λευκη σημαια και λεω δε παιρνω μερος σε καμια κοντρα, βγαλτε μονες σας τα ματια σας.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως που μου δίνεις το ελεύθερο και το εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα να το ξέρεις! Πλάκα κάνω. Αρκετό ψυχοπλάκωμα αντιμετωπίζουμε. Ήμαρτον!

----------


## anonymous_1

Πάντως όσο αφορά το βόλεμα των γυναικών κτλ θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι ίσα ίσα ένας άντρας που θέλει και επιδιώκει σχέση είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση από μία γυναίκα που θέλει σχέση. Το ανάποδο ακριβώς ισχύει για το σεξ, μία γυναίκα μπορεί ευκολότερα να κάνει σεξ αν το θέλει από έναν άντρα. Έχω και επιχειρήματα αλλά λίγο βαριέμαι να τα αναπτύσσω..Παρόλα αυτά στην τελική τα ίδια ποσοστά ισχύουν και για τα δύο φύλα αφού υπάρχουν ακόμα αρκετές ετεροφυλόφιλες σχέσεις :P

----------


## deleted-member30-03

και που ειναι το κακο στο σκετο σεξακι ? ισα ισα που καλοπερνανε και καλυπτουν τις αναγκες τους ΤΖΑΜΠΑ! οι αντρες οι μαλακες πρεπει να πληρωσουν ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ στα μπουρδελα, αμα δεν εχουν καμια σταθερη κι ολες τους φτυνουν. οποτε καταλαβαινουμε πως οι γυναικες εχουν παλι το προβαδισμα και βολευονται ευκολοτερα χωρις κοπο...

----------


## anonymous_1

> και που ειναι το κακο στο σκετο σεξακι ? ισα ισα που καλοπερνανε και καλυπτουν τις αναγκες τους ΤΖΑΜΠΑ! οι αντρες οι μαλακες πρεπει να πληρωσουν ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ στα μπουρδελα, αμα δεν εχουν καμια σταθερη κι ολες τους φτυνουν. οποτε καταλαβαινουμε πως οι γυναικες εχουν παλι το προβαδισμα και βολευονται ευκολοτερα χωρις κοπο...


Γιατί συμφώνησες και σχολίασες μόνο για αυτό που είπα οτι είναι πιο δύσκολο στον άντρα;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

γιατι δεν ειμαι γυναικα ισως ? αμα ημουν και ηξερα πως νιωθετε, θα μπορουσα να μιλησω και για σας. θες λογια του αερα και υποθεσεις ?

----------


## anonymous_1

> γιατι δεν ειμαι γυναικα ισως ? αμα ημουν και ηξερα πως νιωθετε, θα μπορουσα να μιλησω και για σας. θες λογια του αερα και υποθεσεις ?


όχι απλά θέλω να βλέπεις από ποικίλες απόψεις το θέμα και να μπορείς να μπαίνεις στη θέση κάποιου. Τα πράγματα είναι σχεδόν ίδια και για τα δύο φύλα.Κ αυτό που είπα ισχύει αλλά δε είναι ο κανόνας δηλ άντε κάποιος να έχει πιθανότητα επιτυχίας 1% παραπάνω να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει στη μία ή στην άλλη κατηγορία ανάλογα το φύλο. Το να είσαι σε θέση άμυνας και επίθεσης ενίοτε δε σε κάνει να έχεις περισσότερο δίκιο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μη μας το χαλάς τώρα! Είπαμεεε, οι γυναίκες είναι προνομιούχες. Ξυδάκι. ας είναι κι οι γυναίκες προνομιούχες επιτέλους, να περνάνε ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ και να σκάτε. ΛΟΛ
Όχι, είμαστε, είμαστε,ναι, τι θέτε ρε? χαχααα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Για μένα ξέρεις δεν είχα ποτέ. Και όπως το βλέπω θα μείνω για καιρό ακόμα μόνη. Οι αιτίες πολλές. Σημαντικοτερες από τις οποίες θεωρώ το ότι όσους γνώριζα ήταν συνομίλικοι και τους θεωρούσα ανώριμους και το ότι δεν κοινωνικοποιήθηκα αρκετά για να βρω κάποιον που θα μ' αρέσει. Είχα γνωρίσει πέρυσι ένα αρκετά αξιολογο παιδί, το οποίο δυστυχώς εφυγε εξωτερικό για μεταπτυχιακό. Πολλή ατυχία.. ΚΕΝΟ η ζωή μου όνομα και πράγμα.

Και αυτό που λες ότι οι γυναίκες είναι βολεμένες δεν ισχύει φίλε μου. Ξέρω πολλά κορίτσια που είναι μόνα τους.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Gypsy Cello χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω, νομιζω οτι ανηκεις στη κατηγορια των οποιων το εχουν στο μυαλο τους καπως υπερβολικο το ολο θεμα συντροφος, με αποτελεσμα να παραμενεις μονη επειδη δεν βρισκεις καποιον τοσο μα τοσο αξιολογο στα ματια σου κι εσυ, που θα τα εχει ολα τελεια, να ειναι διασημος και να εχει κοινο (ισως να πρεπει να ειναι και λεφτας). τετοιοι ομως εδω δεν υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι ελλαδιτσα, καναν κωστοπουλο αντε και τον κανακη, και γενικα ανθρωπους των media να βρεις. 

τι θα πει οι συνομιληκοι ηταν ολοι ανωριμοι ? καταρχας οι γυναικες λενε ωριμαζουν νωριτερα, αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα. τους εζησες ολους να τους γνωρισεις καθε ωρα και στιγμη τους για να τους κρινεις τοσο απλα ? μαλλον εκρινες απο μια συμπεριφορα και τους απερριψες. δεν εισαι η μονη που το κανει αυτο, γινεται τοσο συχνα πλεον, ακομα και στο φορουμ διαβαζωντας μια προταση καποιου που δε συμφωνουμε, μας ξυνιζει μετα για οτι κι αν γραψει. 

το θεμα ειναι να θες εσυ η ιδια να προχωρησεις παντα. αν το σκεφτεις, δικες σου αναγκες θες να καλυψεις, τη μοναξια σου, τις ορμες σου (που μαντευω εχεις), τις ανασφαλειες σου κλπ. γιαυτο κοινωνικοποιησου κι εσυ, κανε γνωριμιες οπως μπορεις, δινε ευκαιριες, βγαλε την εικονα του τελειου που εχεις στο μυαλο σου, μαθε να αγαπας τον αλλον οπως ειναι κι οχι οπως θα ηθελες να ειναι. 

καλη τυχη απο μενα. :)

----------


## anonymous_1

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον ΚΕΝΟ σε όσα σου λέει..Έχεις κάνει μάλλον ένα μύθο γύρω από το ιδανικό και το σεξ και για αυτό δεν επιχειρείς κάτι. Καμιά φορά μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα απλά για την εμπειρία Gypsy για να δεις ότι τα πράγματα απέχουν αρκετά στην πράξη από ότι στη θεωρία. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις μία "σχέση" για να κάνεις πρώτα κάτι σεξουαλικό ώστε να απενοχοποιήσεις αυτό το κομμάτι και μετά αν θέλεις ψάχνεις κ την ιδανική σχέση που θα σε καλύπτει και σε άλλους τομείς και θα μπορείς με αυτό τον τρόπο να την διεκδικήσεις καλύτερα. Ούτως ή άλλως το σεξ τις πρώτες φορές είναι κάτι διεκπεραιωτικό οι επόμενες φορές είναι οι καλύτερες ;-)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ο KENO παντα εχει δικιο, απλα εδω μεσα πλεον ειναι ολοι προκαταλημενοι εναντιον του, τον χαρακτηριζουν ευκολα και τον σνομπαρουν. δε πειραζει, τουλαχιστον καποιοι συμφωνουν κι αναγνωριζουν την αξια μου.

----------


## anonymous_1

> ο KENO παντα εχει δικιο, απλα εδω μεσα πλεον ειναι ολοι προκαταλημενοι εναντιον του, τον χαρακτηριζουν ευκολα και τον σνομπαρουν. δε πειραζει, τουλαχιστον καποιοι συμφωνουν κι αναγνωριζουν την αξια μου.


Το να μην έχει κάποιος την ίδια γνώμη με σένα δε σημαίνει ότι σε σνομπάρει..Τεσπα έχοντας πάντα θέση άμυνας-επίθεσης και αρνητική διάθεση στην τελική πάντα καταφέρνεις σε μερικά πράγματα και δίκιο να έχεις να το χάνεις.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ο KENO γεννηθηκε ετοιμοπολεμος ομως, κοιμαται με το μπιστολι το μαγκνουμ κατω απ'το μαξιλαρι του, δινει καθημερινα μαχες! αρνητικη διαθεση δεν εχω παντα, τι με περασες για κανα ρομποτ που δε νιωθει ποτε τπτ αλλο ?

----------


## tzeni1985

Εχω να κανω κανονικη σχεση πανω απο 2μιση χρονια,και λεω κανονικη γιατι μπορει να βγαινω απλα με καποιον για σεξ και κανα ποτακι για καιρο,αλλα αυτο δεν το λεω σχεση.Σχεση χαρακτηριζω την γνωριμια που σε δενει με τον αλλον συναισθημα και η καθημερινοτητα.
Εχω κανει γνωριμιες απο τοτε,και με αντρες που θα μπορουσα να κανω σχεση μαζι τους,οπως εχω γνωρισει και λαλακες,και αντρες που απλα δεν ημασταν στην ιδια φαση ή δεν ταιριαζαμε.Τωρα παντως ειμαι εκτος σχεσης απο επιλογη.

----------


## elirene

Εγω εχω φοβο μοναξιάς κ ειμαι παντα σε σχεση καλως η κακως με 40 κύματα και τα μυαλα τα δικα μ στα κάγκελα ειμαι στα 2 χρονια..
αυτό που εχω καταλάβει απο αυτή τη σχεση είναι πως εκανα υπομονη στην αρχη λογο του φοβου μου για να μεινω μονη αλλα ευτυχως..ο ανθρωπος μ ειναι μια πλαστελινη που διαμορφώνεται οχι εντελώς το χρωμα κ το υλικό μενει το ίδιο..
γενικά το καλύτερο ειναι ενα ζευγάρι οσο περναει ο καιρος να αρχιζει να μοιάζει ..

----------


## sheldon

Εδώ και 20 χρόνια, χαχαχα!! Εντάξει, έχω γίνει γνωστός από το μπακουροθέμα, οπότε τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Στην εφηβεία μου αδιαφορούσα για τις ερωτικές σχέσεις και τώρα που άλλαξε αυτό, βρίσκομαι ένα βήμα πίσω. Έχω καταβάλλει μερικές σπασμωδικές προσπάθειες χωρίς επιτυχία, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να σκάσω άλλο. Θα γεμίσω το χρόνο μου με χόμπυ και ασχολίες που με ευχαριστούν, αντί να κάθομαι να μελαγχολώ πόσο μόνος νιώθω.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οποτε μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε τα εξης αποτελεσματα...

μονοι:
KENO
ioannis2
Instant
sheldon

μονες:
BloodyKate
Gypsy Cello
tzeni1985

οι αλλες ειτε δεν ειναι ελευθερες ειτε απαντησαν ασχετα με το θεμα.

BloodyKate και Gypsy Cello κριμα που δεν ειστε αθηνα γιατι σιγουρα θα βολευοσασταν πιο ευκολα και λογο ηλικιας.

----------


## sheldon

Καλά κι εσύ τι περιμένεις, ότι θα μας λυπηθούν; Ίσα ίσα που αποφεύγουν τους πέφτουλες όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Ιδίως αν μια προσέγγιση δείχνει στημένη και όχι αυθόρμητη. Είναι σαν να ρωτάς κάποιος "θες να γίνουμε φίλοι;" Μόλις είπες τη μαγική φράση για να τον διώξεις.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το θεμα το εκανα απλα να δουμε τι παιζει στο φορουμ, ΟΧΙ να γνωρισω κοσμο. 

το εγραψα και στο ξεκινημα, παρτε το σαν δημοσκοπηση, να δουμε ποιo φυλο ειναι πιο μονο.

----------


## sheldon

Αναφερόμουν στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα και ειδικά την τελευταία πρόταση.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εαν δε θελει καποια να προχωρησει και προτιμα τη μοναξια, ειναι δικαιωμα της. 

δε λυπομαστε κανεναν, γιατι κανενας δε παρακαλαει. με παρακαλια και μιξοκλαματα κανεις δε κερδισε τπτ!

----------


## μαρκελα

> εαν δε θελει καποια να προχωρησει και προτιμα τη μοναξια, ειναι δικαιωμα της. 
> 
> δε λυπομαστε κανεναν, γιατι κανενας δε παρακαλαει. με παρακαλια και μιξοκλαματα κανεις δε κερδισε τπτ!


ΚΕΝΟ χωρίς παρεξήγηση τώρα εεε.., γιατί σήμερα ειλικρινά, δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά. Αν λοιπόν αφιερώνουμε πολύ χρόνο μέσα στα φόρουμς, γιατί την βρίσκουμε απ' ότι φαίνεται τελικά μόνοι μας, πώς θα κάνουμε σχέση?
Μήπως πρέπει να παρατήσουμε λίγο την ρημάδα την καρέκλα και ν' αρχίσουμε χορό, ποδήλατο, ορειβασία, σκι, κ.λπ.;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μονο στο φορουμ ειναι για σενα, αφου δε με γνωριζεις περισσοτερο. αν κι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενος σωματικα και ψυχολογικα (απ'τη μοναξια μου), που το μονο βουνο που βλεπω μπροστα μου ειναι αυτο του να καταφερω να κοιμηθω στην ωρα μου. επισης μενω αθηνα δυστυχως, σε περιοχη με πολλη βαβουρα, κι οταν εισαι μονος, εχεις χασει λιγακι το νοημα, και δεν εχεις εστω καποιον να σε ξεσηκωνει, τοτε δεν εισαι και των πολλων δραστηριοτητων γιατι σου φαινονται ανουσιες. ειδικα οταν δοκιμασες στο παρελθον και δεν ειδες αλλαγη. αν ειχα παρεα και γουσταραν σκι και ξεσκι ακομα, θα εκανα τα παντα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> μονο στο φορουμ ειναι για σενα, αφου δε με γνωριζεις περισσοτερο. αν κι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενος σωματικα και ψυχολογικα (απ'τη μοναξια μου), που το μονο βουνο που βλεπω μπροστα μου ειναι αυτο του να καταφερω να κοιμηθω στην ωρα μου. επισης μενω αθηνα δυστυχως, σε περιοχη με πολλη βαβουρα, κι οταν εισαι *μονος*, εχεις χασει λιγακι το νοημα, *και δεν εχεις εστω καποιον να σε ξεσηκωνει*, τοτε δεν εισαι και των πολλων δραστηριοτητων γιατι σου φαινονται ανουσιες. *ειδικα οταν δοκιμασες στο παρελθον και δεν ειδες αλλαγη*. αν ειχα παρεα και γουσταραν σκι και ξεσκι ακομα, θα εκανα τα παντα.


Το ότι είσαι μόνος είν' επιλογή! 
Κι απ' το να κάθεσαι ή ν' αφήνεσαι, δεν είναι καλύτερο σαν αρχή να κάνεις πράγματα έστω και μόνος;
Εγώ στο λέω, γιατί μέσα από κάποια δραστηριότητα έρχεσαι σ' επαφή μ' άτομα.
Ανακάλυψα έναν πολύ αξιόλογο εθελοντικό φορέα το Make A Wish στην Αθήνα.
Το "δοκίμασα στο παρελθόν και δεν είδα αλλαγή" είναι πολύ περιοριστικό και λάθος σκέψη.
Μπορεί στο παρελθόν.., αλλά χρειάζεται πάντα να ξαναπροσπαθούμε!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δεν ειναι για ολους επιλογη ρε γμτ, κι εμενα περισσοτερο συνηθεια εγινε πλεον. δε ξυπνας ενα πρωι και λες "τωρα θα μεινω μονος, θα με φτυνουν ολες οσες θελω, και θα νιωθω σκατα". σαν να ξεκινας το τσιγαρο και ενω ξερεις πως σου κανει κακο και θα παθεις καρκινο, δε μπορεις να το κοψεις μαχαιρι κατευθειαν (νομιζω τουλαχιστον γιατι δε καπνιζω), και το συνεχιζεις. ετσι και η μοναξια, απομακρυνεσαι σιγα σιγα, μετα εχεις φτασει να μη θελεις κανενος τη παρεα ή να θελεις μονο αυτους που εσυ επελεξες. αλλα συνηθως δε σε θελουν κι αυτοι. ειναι αμοιβαιο το μισος δλδ, ο κοσμος σε μισει, κι εσυ μισεις το κοσμο.
το προβλημα ομως ακομα κι αν θελει να γινει κανεις φιλος μου ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ αφηνομαι. εγω. με τους ανθρωπους. δε τους θελω διπλα μου αν δε τους ξερω, δε τους νιωθω σιγουρους και δε τους εμπιστευομαι. συν οτι συχνα μου προκαλουν αηδια. ειμαι μισανθρωπος. αντικοινωνικος by nature.
και τωρα δες τον τιτλο του θεματος, και σκεψου με ποιον μιλας. ο KENO ειναι κενος, δεν ανηκει πουθενα, δεν ειναι για τους πολλους, δε θελει να παιρνει θεση, τιποτα. ειναι μονο για τους λιγους και καλους, αυτους κι αυτα που ο ιδιος επιλεγει. ετσι προτιμω σχεση! για να αποκτησω βεβαια αυτη τη ριμαδα σχεση θα πρεπει να κοινωνικοποιηθω κι εγω περισσοτερο, το ξερω. ομως ακομα κι αν το κανω και γνωρισω καποια, αυτη η καποια πολυ πιθανον ειναι να μη μου ταιριαζει, αφου θα ειναι κοινωνικη. ειχα στο παρελθον κοπελες που γουσταραν συνεχως κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες, και περνουσα σκατα. εγω δεν ειμαι γιαυτα, προτιμω μια αντικοινωνικια, αλλα κι αυτες σπανιζουν και συμπεριφερονται καπως με το παραμικρο λες και τις πληγωσες. κι ετσι ο καφρος ο KENO μενει μονος του.
βεβαια θα ηθελα να ξαναγινω οπως παλια κοινωνικος και να μη ξεχωριζω τους ανθρωπους αναλογα με το αν μπορουν να μου φανουν χρησιμοι ή οχι, αλλα πλεον ειναι και η οικονομικη κατασταση που ειναι δυσκολη και δε το επιτρεπει. δε μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις τους παντες δλδ γιατι καποιος θα στη φερει. ετσι πρεπει να προσεχουμε, και αφου και οι υπολοιποι κλεινονται, ποιος ειμαι εγω να μην ακολουθησω τη ταση της μοδας ?

----------


## μαρκελα

> δεν ειναι για ολους επιλογη ρε γμτ, κι εμενα περισσοτερο συνηθεια εγινε πλεον. δε ξυπνας ενα πρωι και λες "τωρα θα μεινω μονος, θα με φτυνουν ολες οσες θελω, και θα νιωθω σκατα". σαν να ξεκινας το τσιγαρο και ενω ξερεις πως σου κανει κακο και θα παθεις καρκινο, δε μπορεις να το κοψεις μαχαιρι κατευθειαν (νομιζω τουλαχιστον γιατι δε καπνιζω), και το συνεχιζεις. ετσι και η μοναξια, απομακρυνεσαι σιγα σιγα, μετα εχεις φτασει να μη θελεις κανενος τη παρεα ή να θελεις μονο αυτους που εσυ επελεξες. αλλα συνηθως δε σε θελουν κι αυτοι. ειναι αμοιβαιο το μισος δλδ, ο κοσμος σε μισει, κι εσυ* μισεις* το κοσμο.
> το προβλημα ομως ακομα κι αν θελει να γινει κανεις φιλος μου ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ αφηνομαι. εγω. με τους ανθρωπους. δε τους θελω διπλα μου αν δε τους ξερω, δε τους νιωθω σιγουρους και *δε τους εμπιστευομαι*. συν οτι συχνα μου προκαλουν αηδια. ειμαι μισανθρωπος. αντικοινωνικος by nature.
> και τωρα δες τον τιτλο του θεματος, και σκεψου με ποιον μιλας. ο KENO ειναι κενος, δεν ανηκει πουθενα, δεν ειναι για τους πολλους, δε θελει να παιρνει θεση, τιποτα. ειναι μονο για τους λιγους και καλους, αυτους κι αυτα που ο ιδιος επιλεγει. ετσι προτιμω σχεση! για να αποκτησω βεβαια αυτη τη ριμαδα σχεση θα πρεπει να κοινωνικοποιηθω κι εγω περισσοτερο, το ξερω. ομως ακομα κι αν το κανω και γνωρισω καποια, αυτη η καποια πολυ πιθανον ειναι να μη μου ταιριαζει, αφου θα ειναι κοινωνικη. ειχα στο παρελθον κοπελες που γουσταραν συνεχως κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες, και περνουσα σκατα. εγω δεν ειμαι γιαυτα, προτιμω μια αντικοινωνικια, αλλα κι αυτες σπανιζουν και συμπεριφερονται καπως με το παραμικρο λες και τις πληγωσες. κι ετσι ο καφρος ο KENO μενει μονος του.
> βεβαια θα ηθελα να ξαναγινω οπως παλια κοινωνικος και *να μη ξεχωριζω τους ανθρωπους αναλογα με το αν μπορουν να μου φανουν χρησιμοι ή οχι*, αλλα πλεον ειναι και η οικονομικη κατασταση που ειναι δυσκολη και δε το επιτρεπει. δε μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις τους παντες δλδ γιατι καποιος θα στη φερει. ετσι πρεπει να προσεχουμε, και αφου και οι υπολοιποι κλεινονται, ποιος ειμαι εγω να μην ακολουθησω τη ταση της μοδας ?


Το μίσος όμως είναι δηλητήριο για την ψυχή.
Πως μπορεί να κάνει σχέση αναρωτιέμαι κάποιος που μισεί; Ή πως μπορεί όταν δεν εμπιστεύεται τον άλλον;
Άφησες έδαφος στις ανασφάλειες...
Και τώρα πορεύεσαι με το να ξεχωρίζεις τους άλλους ανάλογα με το κατά πόσο μπορούν αυτοί να σου φανούν χρήσιμοι;

----------


## BloodyKate

> Άφησες έδαφος στις ανασφάλειες...
> Και τώρα πορεύεσαι με το να ξεχωρίζεις τους άλλους ανάλογα με το κατά πόσο μπορούν αυτοί να σου φανούν χρήσιμοι;


Μαρκελλα στην ουσια ολοι αυτο κανουμε... αλλοι το παραδεχονται και αλλοι οχι.

----------


## thomas98

σχεδον 20 χρονια αλλα δεν πειραζει θα αλλαξει αυτο που θα παει θα γυρισει ο τροχος

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Το μίσος όμως είναι δηλητήριο για την ψυχή.
> Πως μπορεί να κάνει σχέση αναρωτιέμαι κάποιος που μισεί; Ή πως μπορεί όταν δεν εμπιστεύεται τον άλλον;
> Άφησες έδαφος στις ανασφάλειες...
> Και τώρα πορεύεσαι με το να ξεχωρίζεις τους άλλους ανάλογα με το κατά πόσο μπορούν αυτοί να σου φανούν χρήσιμοι;


...but i am a motherfucking POISONSPITTER!
μπορει, γιαυτο θελουμε ολοι καποιο ατομο να μας καταλαβαινει. αμα δε μπορει να καταλαβει απο που προερχεται το μισος και η σιχαμαρα για τη χωρα και το κοσμο, τοτε πως θα μου ταιριαζει ? γιαυτο λεω πως δε μου κανουν οι κοινωνικες και οι φυσιολογικες. προτιμω τις αντικοινωνικιες κι αντικανονικες! επισης με καλυψε και η BloodyKate, ολοι προτιμουμε τα ατομα που μπορουν να μας φανουν περισσοτερο χρησιμα, δε θελουμε να σπαταλουμε τον χρονο μας, γιατι ο χρονος ειναι χρημα, και στην εποχη μας το χρημα δεν υπαρχει!

----------


## BloodyKate

> επισης με καλυψε και η BloodyKate, ολοι προτιμουμε τα ατομα που μπορουν να μας φανουν περισσοτερο χρησιμα, δε θελουμε να σπαταλουμε τον χρονο μας, γιατι ο χρονος ειναι χρημα, και στην εποχη μας το χρημα δεν υπαρχει!


δεν εννοουσα αυτο.. εννοουσα πως οταν ο αλλος με την συμπεριφορα του με επηρεαζει αρνητικα αναγκαστηκα θα τον κανω στην ακρη... μια δυο τρεις πεντε δεκα θα μιλησω θα προσπαθησω αλλα δεν μπορεις και για παντα να εισαι με καποιον στο ιδιο τραπεζι χωρις να μπορει να σου προσφερει τιποτα περα απο αρνητικα πραματα

----------


## anonymous_1

> ...but i am a motherfucking POISONSPITTER!
> μπορει, γιαυτο θελουμε ολοι καποιο ατομο να μας καταλαβαινει. αμα δε μπορει να καταλαβει απο που προερχεται το μισος και η σιχαμαρα για τη χωρα και το κοσμο, τοτε πως θα μου ταιριαζει ? γιαυτο λεω πως δε μου κανουν οι κοινωνικες και οι φυσιολογικες. προτιμω τις αντικοινωνικιες κι αντικανονικες! επισης με καλυψε και η BloodyKate, ολοι προτιμουμε τα ατομα που μπορουν να μας φανουν περισσοτερο χρησιμα, δε θελουμε να σπαταλουμε τον χρονο μας, γιατι ο χρονος ειναι χρημα, και στην εποχη μας το χρημα δεν υπαρχει!


Κοίτα αυτή η καραμέλα ο άλλος πρέπει να με δεχθεί όπως είμαι κτλ δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να γίνει. Γιατί η άλλη/ος να προσπαθήσει να σε γνωρίσει και να σε δεχθεί όπως είσαι αν στην αρχική γνωριμία της/του προκαλείς μόνο αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Καλώς ή κακώς στις πρώτες γνωριμίες πρέπει να δίνουμε τον καλό μας εαυτό και μετά αφού γίνεις σχετικά απαραίτητος στον άλλο μπορείς να δείξεις τα αρνητικά σου σε όλο το μεγαλείο τότε θα επιλέξει αν θέλει να είναι μαζί σου ή όχι. Αν όμως τα δείξεις πριν γίνει κάτι τότε δεν είναι θέμα επιλογής είναι αναπόφευκτο να φύγει ο άλλος. Δηλαδή πρέπει ο άλλος να έχει κάποια θετική εικόνα από εσένα για να σκεφτεί να μείνει μαζί σου.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> δεν εννοουσα αυτο.. εννοουσα πως οταν ο αλλος με την συμπεριφορα του με επηρεαζει αρνητικα αναγκαστηκα θα τον κανω στην ακρη... μια δυο τρεις πεντε δεκα θα μιλησω θα προσπαθησω αλλα δεν μπορεις και για παντα να εισαι με καποιον στο ιδιο τραπεζι χωρις να μπορει να σου προσφερει τιποτα περα απο αρνητικα πραματα


αμα γινεις λιγο πιο κακια θα το εννοεις κι αυτο. απ'το τραπεζι μπορεις να τον κανεις στην ακρη, απ'το κρεβατι ομως ? ξερεις τι ομορφο σεξακι γινεται οταν εχεις νευρα και ειναι παρα τη θεληση σου ?




> Κοίτα αυτή η καραμέλα ο άλλος πρέπει να με δεχθεί όπως είμαι κτλ δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να γίνει. Γιατί η άλλη/ος να προσπαθήσει να σε γνωρίσει και να σε δεχθεί όπως είσαι αν στην αρχική γνωριμία της/του προκαλείς μόνο αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Καλώς ή κακώς στις πρώτες γνωριμίες πρέπει να δίνουμε τον καλό μας εαυτό και μετά αφού γίνεις σχετικά απαραίτητος στον άλλο μπορείς να δείξεις τα αρνητικά σου σε όλο το μεγαλείο τότε θα επιλέξει αν θέλει να είναι μαζί σου ή όχι. Αν όμως τα δείξεις πριν γίνει κάτι τότε δεν είναι θέμα επιλογής είναι αναπόφευκτο να φύγει ο άλλος. Δηλαδή πρέπει ο άλλος να έχει κάποια θετική εικόνα από εσένα για να σκεφτεί να μείνει μαζί σου.


διαβαζεις κουκλα μου τι γραφω ή λες τα δικα σου ? καταρχην σου απαντησα και χτες οτι δεν ειμαι μονιμως με αρνητικη διαθεση διοτι πολυ απλα δεν ειμαι ρομποτακι. μπορει να εχω μαυρη αυρα και τον ανθρωποδιωκτη, οπως και μπορει να ειμαι μαυρος στη ψυχη μα ασπρος στο δερμα. αλλα δεν ειπα να με δεχθουν ολες οπως ειμαι, ειπα θελω καποια να μου ταιριαζει. αν μου ταιριαζει θα με καταλαβαινει ευκολοτερα και λογικα θα με δεχτει. καποια που δεν ειναι αντικοινωνικια, δεν εχει ιχνος σιχαμαρας μεσα της για τη χωρα, και δε σκεφτεται να φυγει απο εδω, τοτε ναι λογικα και δε κανει για μενα, και στο τελος οταν φυγω (κι αμα φυγω) θα μου ειναι κι αχρηστη γιατι θα μεινει πισω. μιλωντας ομως για τη πρωτη γνωριμια, να πω απλα οτι προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο πιο ανετος γινεται, και ειλικρινης επισης. σιγουρα ολοι μας προσπαθουμε να δειξουμε το καλυτερο μας εαυτο, αν θελουμε συνεχεια παντα, αλλα δε γινεται και να υποκριθουμε για πολυ. εξαρταται παλι κι απ'τη προδιαθεση της αλλης, αν ερθει και επικεντρωθει μονο στα αρνητικα, ε σιγουρα δεν ηταν για μενα, και σιγα μη κατσω να σκασω. σ'οσες αρεσουμε, και για τις αλλες δε θα μπορεσουμε.

----------


## μαρκελα

> .. καποια που δεν ειναι *αντικοινωνικια*, δεν εχει ιχνος σιχαμαρας μεσα της για τη χωρα, και δε σκεφτεται να φυγει απο εδω, τοτε ναι λογικα και δε κανει για μενα..... σ'οσες αρεσουμε, και για τις αλλες δε θα μπορεσουμε.



Εννοείς, ότι επειδή εσύ είσαι και τόχεις δηλώσει πιο πάνω αντικοινωνικός, χρειάζεσαι μια επίσης αντικοινωνικιά, προφανώς για σχέση.
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και σόρυ ΚΕΝΟ είναι πως δύο "προβλήματα", θα κάνουν υγιή σχέση.
Μάλλον πάλι με κοινό παρανομαστή ..το ΚΕΝΟ θάσαι μετά από λίγο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το να μη θελει καποιος να κυκλοφορει τοσο και να ειναι ολη μερα σε κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες ειναι προβλημα ?

----------


## μαρκελα

> το να μη θελει καποιος να κυκλοφορει τοσο και να ειναι ολη μερα σε κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες ειναι προβλημα ?


Αυτό αποτελεί απάντηση σ' αυτό που σε ρώτησα?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε ξερω τι φανταζεσαι εσυ οταν λες αντικοινωνικος (μπορει να εχεις στο μυαλο σου την εικονα κανενος εγκληματια). εγω το παιρνω απλα σαν αυτος που δε θελει να ειναι μερος της κοινωνιας, να κοινωνικοποιητε δλδ τοσο, ετσι ωστε να μοιαζει και επικινδυνος. οταν λοιπον καποια δε γουσταρει επισης ανθρωπους, να τρεχει απο δω κι απο εκει οπως κανουν ολες, τοτε αυτη δεν ειναι καποια που θα μου ταιριαζε ?

----------


## Remedy

> δε ξερω τι φανταζεσαι εσυ οταν λες αντικοινωνικος (μπορει να εχεις στο μυαλο σου την εικονα κανενος εγκληματια). εγω το παιρνω απλα σαν αυτος που δε θελει να ειναι μερος της κοινωνιας, να κοινωνικοποιητε δλδ τοσο, ετσι ωστε να μοιαζει και επικινδυνος. οταν λοιπον καποια δε γουσταρει επισης ανθρωπους, να τρεχει απο δω κι απο εκει οπως κανουν ολες, τοτε αυτη δεν ειναι καποια που θα μου ταιριαζε ?


αυτος που περιγραφεις κενο, ειναι ο "ακοινωνητος"
το αντικοινωνικος εμπεριεχει και μισος και ενδεχομενως βια, προς την κοινωνια.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

τα περι μισους τα εγραψα πισω. συνηθιζω να αποκαλω τον εαυτο μου και μισανθρωπο, αφου μου προκαλουν αηδια. τωρα να σπαω το κοσμο στο ξυλο συνεχεια, καταληγει και κουραστικο γιατι ξερεις συχνα σε κλεινουν και μεσα (συγκεκριμενα 3 πηγαινελα στη ΓΑΔΑ ειναι αρκετα). εμπασι περιπτωση γιατι κολλαμε τοσο στις λεπτομεριες και σε μια ταμπελα παλι ? πρεπει με το ζορι να ανηκω καπου ?

----------


## anonymous_1

> αυτος που περιγραφεις κενο, ειναι ο "ακοινωνητος"
> το αντικοινωνικος εμπεριεχει και μισος και ενδεχομενως βια, προς την κοινωνια.


Αντικοινωνική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας που είναι η κλασσική έννοια που περιγράφει τον ψυχοπαθή(παλιά έτσι ονομαζόταν).. 
Υ.Γ
Το είδα και γω αλλά βαριόμουν να το σχολιάσω μιας κ όλοι είχαν συνεννοηθεί μεταξύ τους.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ... οταν λοιπον καποια δε γουσταρει επισης ανθρωπους, να τρεχει απο δω κι απο εκει οπως κανουν ολες, τοτε αυτη δεν ειναι καποια που θα μου ταιριαζε ?



Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα εσύ περιγράφεσαι, αλλά ή έτσι ή αλλιώς επιμένω ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι γυναίκα του σήμερα, αλλά την γιαγιά μου.. όμως πέθανε!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε πειραζει ξεθαψε την, ειμαι νεκροφιλος! αρκει να μην ειναι σκετα κοκαλα, γιατι αυτα τα βρισκω και στις ανορεξικες ζωντανες εδω.

----------


## μαρκελα

> *δε πειραζει ξεθαψε την, ειμαι νεκροφιλος! αρκει να μην ειναι σκετα κοκαλα, γιατι αυτα τα βρισκω και στις ανορεξικες ζωντανες εδω*.


χαχαχαχα!!
Έπεσα στα πατώματα ΚΕΝΟ, νάσαι καλά! Δεν παρεξηγείσαι έτσι?

----------


## ioannis2

> δεν ειναι για ολους επιλογη ρε γμτ, κι εμενα περισσοτερο συνηθεια εγινε πλεον. δε ξυπνας ενα πρωι και λες "τωρα θα μεινω μονος, θα με φτυνουν ολες οσες θελω, και θα νιωθω σκατα". σαν να ξεκινας το τσιγαρο και ενω ξερεις πως σου κανει κακο και θα παθεις καρκινο, δε μπορεις να το κοψεις μαχαιρι κατευθειαν (νομιζω τουλαχιστον γιατι δε καπνιζω), και το συνεχιζεις. ετσι και η μοναξια, απομακρυνεσαι σιγα σιγα, μετα εχεις φτασει να μη θελεις κανενος τη παρεα ή να θελεις μονο αυτους που εσυ επελεξες. αλλα συνηθως δε σε θελουν κι αυτοι. ειναι αμοιβαιο το μισος δλδ, ο κοσμος σε μισει, κι εσυ μισεις το κοσμο.
> το προβλημα ομως ακομα κι αν θελει να γινει κανεις φιλος μου ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ αφηνομαι. εγω. με τους ανθρωπους. δε τους θελω διπλα μου αν δε τους ξερω, δε τους νιωθω σιγουρους και δε τους εμπιστευομαι. συν οτι συχνα μου προκαλουν αηδια. ειμαι μισανθρωπος. αντικοινωνικος by nature.
> και τωρα δες τον τιτλο του θεματος, και σκεψου με ποιον μιλας. ο KENO ειναι κενος, δεν ανηκει πουθενα, δεν ειναι για τους πολλους, δε θελει να παιρνει θεση, τιποτα. ειναι μονο για τους λιγους και καλους, αυτους κι αυτα που ο ιδιος επιλεγει. ετσι προτιμω σχεση! για να αποκτησω βεβαια αυτη τη ριμαδα σχεση θα πρεπει να κοινωνικοποιηθω κι εγω περισσοτερο, το ξερω. ομως ακομα κι αν το κανω και γνωρισω καποια, αυτη η καποια πολυ πιθανον ειναι να μη μου ταιριαζει, αφου θα ειναι κοινωνικη. ειχα στο παρελθον κοπελες που γουσταραν συνεχως κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες, και περνουσα σκατα. εγω δεν ειμαι γιαυτα, προτιμω μια αντικοινωνικια, αλλα κι αυτες σπανιζουν και συμπεριφερονται καπως με το παραμικρο λες και τις πληγωσες. κι ετσι ο καφρος ο KENO μενει μονος του.
> βεβαια θα ηθελα να ξαναγινω οπως παλια κοινωνικος και να μη ξεχωριζω τους ανθρωπους αναλογα με το αν μπορουν να μου φανουν χρησιμοι ή οχι, αλλα πλεον ειναι και η οικονομικη κατασταση που ειναι δυσκολη και δε το επιτρεπει. δε μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις τους παντες δλδ γιατι καποιος θα στη φερει. ετσι πρεπει να προσεχουμε, και αφου και οι υπολοιποι κλεινονται, ποιος ειμαι εγω να μην ακολουθησω τη ταση της μοδας ?


Σημασία φίλε έχει το ότι είναι στο χαρακτήρα σου τόσο η κοινωνικότητα όσο και η αντικοινωνικότητα, και στα δυο τα πας πολύ καλά, απ εκεί και πέρα και πάλι στο χαρακτηρα σου είναι ποιο απ τους δρομους γουσταρεις. Τώρα για καποιους λόγους θες να κλείνεσαι. Αυτο δε σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο γιατι κανεις αυτο που σ αρεσει στο τωρα και παιρνας ωραία. Άμα θες το αλλάζεις και γινεσαι κοινωνικός όπως ήσουν παλια και εκει επισης τα πας πολυ καλα. Δεν εχεις προβλημα μοναξιας γιατι την επελεξες συνηδητα. Ειναι σταση ζωης την οποια επελεξες ενω θα μπορουσες να επέλεγες και το ακριβως αντιθετο και αυτο αμα θες το κανεις όποτε θελεις.
Το πρόβλημα εδω στο φορουμ ειναι για όλους αυτους που ο χαρακτηρας τους από παιδικής ηλικίας και οι συνθηκες ζωης τους διαμόρφωσαν με τετοιο τρόπο ώστε να ειναι σχεδον καταδικασμενοι στη μοναξια, ο χαρακτηρας τους να μην τους βοηθα να γινουν αποδεκτοί παρα το ότι θελουν. Να θελουν να μπουν σε παρεες, να κανουν φιλίες, όμως να μην τα καταφερνουν, να επιδιωκουν κατι τετοιο αλλά να μην γινεται τιποτα. Εδω ειναι ο δυσκολος αγωνας.
Από κοπέλες, εγω γουσταρω ανοιχτους χαρακτηρες, κοινωνικές, ίσως γιατι με συμπληρωνουν, ίσως γιατι εχουν κατι που μου λειπει κι αυτο με ελκυει. Τις ήσυχες, τις λιγομίλητες δεν τις αντέχω.

----------


## ioannis2

> μια σχεση εκανα το 2010 αλλα δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο κρατησε 1 μηνα.
> δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει και ειμαι γεροντοκορη αλλα δεν με χαλαει πλεον η ελευθερια μου προσπαθω καθε μερα να γεμιζω τη ζωη μου και να εκμεταλευομαι ολο αυτον τον χρονο μπακουριας με διαφορα πραγματα (φιλους διαβασμα δωρα στον εαυτο μου)
> ναι παλιοτερα δεν λεω εκλαιγα και κωλοχτυπιομουν κατω επειδη ενιωθα μονη αλλα πλεον δεν με χαλαει.
> αν ερχοταν σχεση βεβαια δεν θα με χαλουσε αλλα δεν καθεται τιποτα :)
> *προσφατα εκανα κινηση να πλησιασω καποιον αλλα αυτος ηθελε τις φιλες μου :\ δεν ξανασχοληθηκα απο τοτε*


Πόσων χρονών είσαι? Ήθελε τις φιλες σου επειδή ειναι ποιο ωραιες από εσενα. Ειναι το κολπο με τους άντρες, αμα δεν τους αρεσει καποια, ως επι το πλειστον εμφανισιακα, ζητανε να γνωρισουν τις φιλες της μπας και πετυχουν καμια ωραια. Άσχετα από ηλικία, συμβουλή μου, δώσε σημασία στην εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση! Φτιάχτου! Διατροφες, να χασεις κιλα, γυμναστηριο, περιποιηση προσωπου, ωραια ρουχα. Όλα αυτα. Αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες σου, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο. Με το να καθεσαι να κλαις και να μην προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου δεν προκειται να αλλάξει κατι στη ζωη σου.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ιoanni2 πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο να ακους απο εναν αντρα οτι περιμενη την εκλεκτη και δεν κανει σχεσεις μονο και μονο για να λεει οτι εχει σχεση.Μπραβο σου και να ξερεις οτι αυτη η εκλεκτη θαρθει απο εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και επισης θα σε βοηθησει να ξεφυγεις τελειως απο αυτα που στοιχιωνουν το μυαλο σου.Θα την ερωτευτεις με σωμα και ψυχη και δεν θα χεις χρονο να σκεφτεις αλλα πραγματα.Κρατα τον χαρακτηρα σου αναλλοιωτο και ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους.Καπου εκει εξω θα υπαρχει και για σενα το αλλο σου μισο..


Ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλα σου λόγια. Το πρόβλημα ειναι που λίγο κομπλάρω μ αυτες που γουσταρω, που μπορει να τις βλεπω καθημερινα, που πρεπει να βρω την τολμη να τους ανοιγομαι και αν τραβαει το πραγμα να τους ζητω γνωριμία γιατι παρατραβαει το πραγμα με μενα το να μην πλησιαζω. Το να κανω κάτι με τις υπολοιπες (αυτες που περιγραφω στο προηγουμενο μου μνμα) ειναι για να πέφτει η αυτοεκτιμηση μου.

----------


## anonymous_1

> Πόσων χρονών είσαι? *Ήθελε τις φιλες σου επειδή ειναι ποιο ωραιες από εσενα.* Ειναι το κολπο με τους άντρες, αμα δεν τους αρεσει καποια, ως επι το πλειστον εμφανισιακα, ζητανε να γνωρισουν τις φιλες της μπας και πετυχουν καμια ωραια. Άσχετα από ηλικία, συμβουλή μου, *δώσε σημασία στην εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση! Φτιάχτου! Διατροφες, να χασεις κιλα, γυμναστηριο, περιποιηση προσωπου, ωραια ρουχα.* Όλα αυτα. Αυξάνουν τις πιθανότητες σου, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο. Με το να καθεσαι να κλαις και να μην προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου δεν προκειται να αλλάξει κατι στη ζωη σου.


Ρε συ Ιωάννη που ξέρεις αν αυτά που είπες ισχύουν το είπε πουθενά η κοπέλα; Δηλαδή αν έχεις μία αποτυχία ή αν κάποιος προτιμάει κάποια άλλη σημαίνει ότι είσαι πιο άσχημη και πρέπει να μην έχεις καλή εμφάνιση αναγκαστικά; Οι ωραίες νομίζεις δεν τρώνε ποτέ απόρριψη;
Τα πράγματα δεν είναι μόνο το φαίνεσθαι Ιωάννη στο παιχνίδι των σχέσεων εκτός από εμφάνιση παίζουν κ μυαλό,αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση. Αλίμονο αν ήταν μόνο η εμφάνιση τότε οι όμορφοι άνθρωποι θα χαν από δέκα συντρόφους και οι άσχημοι θα ήταν αιώνια μπακούρια. Τα πράγματα όμως είναι μοιρασμένα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ρε συ Ιωάννη που ξέρεις αν αυτά που είπες ισχύουν το είπε πουθενά η κοπέλα; Δηλαδή αν έχεις μία αποτυχία ή αν κάποιος προτιμάει κάποια άλλη σημαίνει ότι είσαι πιο άσχημη και πρέπει να μην έχεις καλή εμφάνιση αναγκαστικά; Οι ωραίες νομίζεις δεν τρώνε ποτέ απόρριψη;
> Τα πράγματα δεν είναι μόνο το φαίνεσθαι Ιωάννη στο παιχνίδι των σχέσεων εκτός από εμφάνιση παίζουν κ μυαλό,αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση. Αλίμονο αν ήταν μόνο η εμφάνιση τότε οι όμορφοι άνθρωποι θα χαν από δέκα συντρόφους και οι άσχημοι θα ήταν αιώνια μπακούρια. Τα πράγματα όμως είναι μοιρασμένα.


...λυπάμαι αλλά θα διαφωνήσω...:)
Όταν πρωτογνωρίζεις κάποιον το πρώτο που προσέχεις είναι η εμφάνιση του. Δεν λέμε να είναι θεός/θεά, αλλά τουλάχιστον να βλέπεται..
Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον ιωάννη. Έχουμε μια γνωστή που από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ κλαίγεται γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρεί κάποιον και όποιον βρίσκει την αππορίπτει και την πέφτει στη φίλη της.
Σόρυ, αλλά η κοπέλα επιεικώς δεν βλέπεται και όχι μόνο δεν βλέπεται αλλά δεν κάνει και τίποτα για να βελτιωθεί.
Μετά δεν μας φταίνε οι άντρες, να είμαστε δίκαιες...;)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Θεοφανία θελω να μου γνωρισεις αυτη τη φιλη σου! μ'αρεσει το σεξ με χοντρες και μπαζα και γενικα το παραξενο και αποτροΠΕΟ. αμα τωρα θελει και κατι παραπανω θα τη ζητησω σε γαμο αρκει να εχει περιουσια και ειδικα δικο της σπιτι να μενουμε.

----------


## anonymous_1

> ...λυπάμαι αλλά θα διαφωνήσω...:)
> Όταν πρωτογνωρίζεις κάποιον το πρώτο που προσέχεις είναι η εμφάνιση του. Δεν λέμε να είναι θεός/θεά, αλλά τουλάχιστον να βλέπεται..
> Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον ιωάννη. Έχουμε μια γνωστή που από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ κλαίγεται γιατί δεν μπορεί να βρεί κάποιον και όποιον βρίσκει την αππορίπτει και την πέφτει στη φίλη της.
> Σόρυ, αλλά η κοπέλα επιεικώς δεν βλέπεται και όχι μόνο δεν βλέπεται αλλά δεν κάνει και τίποτα για να βελτιωθεί.
> Μετά δεν μας φταίνε οι άντρες, να είμαστε δίκαιες...;)


Γιατί οι άσχημοι άντρες γιατί να μην την προτιμήσουν; Μπορούν να βρουν ωραιότερη από αυτήν; 
Η εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο στην πρώτη εντύπωση αλλά για να γίνει σχέση δεν αρκεί η εμφάνιση. Όλοι έχουν ταίρι και άσχημοι και όμορφοι..
'Η μήπως η μοναξιά πρέπει να πλήττει μόνο τους άσχημους. Πιστεύω ότι η ικανότητα για σύναψη σχέσεων είναι άσχετη από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση :P.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γιατί οι άσχημοι άντρες γιατί να μην την προτιμήσουν; Μπορούν να βρουν ωραιότερη από αυτήν; 
> Η εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο στην πρώτη εντύπωση αλλά για να γίνει σχέση δεν αρκεί η εμφάνιση. Όλοι έχουν ταίρι και άσχημοι και όμορφοι..
> 'Η μήπως η μοναξιά πρέπει να πλήττει μόνο τους άσχημους. Πιστεύω ότι η ικανότητα για σύναψη σχέσεων είναι άσχετη από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση :P.


...οι άσχημοι άντρες λόγω εμφανισης και πρεμούρα επιβεβαιωσης/ανασφάλειας, πάντα ψάχνουν για μια γυναίκα πιο ωραία τουλάχιστον από συτους...:Ρ
Δεν θέλω να φανώ ρατσίστρια αλλα δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν άσχημοι άνθρωποι, αλλά άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους. 
Αν πχ μια κοπέλα είναι 100 κιλά και την απορίπτουν, ποιος φταίει? Αυτός που την απεριψε?
Μιλάω για το πάχος γιατί είναι το πιο εμφανές στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
Στον αντίποδα, αν η άλλη είναι μια χαρά αλλά είναι ηλίθια, τότε έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.
Που καταλήγω?
Οταν μας απορίπτουν καλο είναι να ψάχνουμε το λόγο, είτε αυτός είναι μέσα μας, είτε είναι έξω μας...

----------


## Remedy

> ...οι άσχημοι άντρες λόγω εμφανισης και πρεμούρα επιβεβαιωσης/ανασφάλειας, πάντα ψάχνουν για μια γυναίκα πιο ωραία τουλάχιστον από συτους...:Ρ
> Δεν θέλω να φανώ ρατσίστρια αλλα δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν άσχημοι άνθρωποι, αλλά άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους. 
> Αν πχ μια κοπέλα είναι 100 κιλά και την απορίπτουν, ποιος φταίει? Αυτός που την απεριψε?
> Μιλάω για το πάχος γιατί είναι το πιο εμφανές στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
> Στον αντίποδα, αν η άλλη είναι μια χαρά αλλά είναι ηλίθια, τότε έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.
> Που καταλήγω?
> Οταν μας απορίπτουν καλο είναι να ψάχνουμε το λόγο, είτε αυτός είναι μέσα μας, είτε είναι έξω μας...


οι ασχημοι ανδρες (οπως και οι ομορφοι) ψαχνουν ομορφες γυναικες, τις οποιες και πολυ συχνα βρισκουν, γιατι τα κριτηρια επιλογης στους ανδρες ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο η ομορφια απ οτι στις γυναικες.
το πρωταρχικο κριτηριο επιλογης στους ανδρες, ειναι οι ικανοτητες, οι γνωσεις και η κοινωνικη καταξιωση και δευτερευοντως η εμφανιση, ενω στις γυναικες συμβαινει (συνηθως) το αντιστροφο.

αν μια γυναικα ειναι ασχημη η εχει παραπανω κιλα, μπορει να κανει καμια πλαστικη η καλο μακιγιαζ και να χασει και κιλα, αν ομως ενας ανδρας ειναι αμορφωτος, χωρις δουλεια χωρις ιδιαιτερες ικανοτητες, ειναι πολυ πιο χρονοβορα τα πραγματα ..
μπορει ομως να ριξει τα στανταρτς του και να ψαξει μια γυναικα λιγοτερο ποθητη, για να ταιριαζουν..

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Gypsy Cello χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλλω, νομιζω οτι ανηκεις στη κατηγορια των οποιων το εχουν στο μυαλο τους καπως υπερβολικο το ολο θεμα συντροφος, με αποτελεσμα να παραμενεις μονη επειδη δεν βρισκεις καποιον τοσο μα τοσο αξιολογο στα ματια σου κι εσυ, που θα τα εχει ολα τελεια, να ειναι διασημος και να εχει κοινο (ισως να πρεπει να ειναι και λεφτας). τετοιοι ομως εδω δεν υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι ελλαδιτσα, καναν κωστοπουλο αντε και τον κανακη, και γενικα ανθρωπους των media να βρεις. 
> 
> τι θα πει οι συνομιληκοι ηταν ολοι ανωριμοι ? καταρχας οι γυναικες λενε ωριμαζουν νωριτερα, αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα. τους εζησες ολους να τους γνωρισεις καθε ωρα και στιγμη τους για να τους κρινεις τοσο απλα ? μαλλον εκρινες απο μια συμπεριφορα και τους απερριψες. δεν εισαι η μονη που το κανει αυτο, γινεται τοσο συχνα πλεον, ακομα και στο φορουμ διαβαζωντας μια προταση καποιου που δε συμφωνουμε, μας ξυνιζει μετα για οτι κι αν γραψει. 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να θες εσυ η ιδια να προχωρησεις παντα. αν το σκεφτεις, δικες σου αναγκες θες να καλυψεις, τη μοναξια σου, τις ορμες σου (που μαντευω εχεις), τις ανασφαλειες σου κλπ. γιαυτο κοινωνικοποιησου κι εσυ, κανε γνωριμιες οπως μπορεις, δινε ευκαιριες, βγαλε την εικονα του τελειου που εχεις στο μυαλο σου, μαθε να αγαπας τον αλλον οπως ειναι κι οχι οπως θα ηθελες να ειναι. 
> 
> καλη τυχη απο μενα. :)


μπα δεν με προσβάλλεις, εξάλλου έχουμε μιλήσει πολλές φορές εδω μέσα. Μην νομίζεις, εκτός από την ρομαντική πλευρά που είναι πολύ δυνατή μέσα μου, είμαι και αρκετά ρεαλίστρια. Πάντα έδινα ευκαιρίες έστω για ένα ραντεβού ακόμα και σε παιδιά που δεν μου άρεζαν καθόλου. Τι να κάνω όταν δεν μου κπ δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου; Να επιμένω με αποτελέσμα να βασανίζω τον εαυτό μου και αυτόν; Δεν γίνεται αυτό, πιστεύω πως είναι άδικο και για μένα και γι' αυτόν. Τώρα που ξεκίνησα τούρκικα (με πολλή όρεξη ομολογώ) όλο κορίτσια είναι το τμημα και ένα αγόρι το οποίο είναι κατά 5 χρόνια μικρότερος. Τι να τον κάνω τον πιτσιρίκο; Εγώ θελω άντρα από 27 και άνω. Παρεπιπτόντως όπως διάβασα κάπου, η ιδανική διαφορά είναι: η ηλικία του άντρα δια 2 + 7. Κάντε τους υπολογισμούς σας!! Όσο για την Αθήνα, πιστεύω πως έχεις πολύ δίκιο, αν ήμουν εκεί θα είχα πολύ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

νταξει αμα βασανιζεσαι τοσο με καποιον μη το κανεις οχι. αλλα μη καθεσαι κι εσυ να περιμενεις τον εναν και μοναδικο τελειο σε ολα, γιατι δεν υπαρχει. κοιταξε ξεχωρισε τα συναισθηματα να καλυπτεσαι οσο μπορεις, με οσους σε περιβαλλουν κι οτι μπορουν να σου προσφερουν. πχ με καποιον που δε προκειται να εκανες σχεση, ισως εκανες σεξ απλα για να ξεδωσεις (να σου φυγει και η περιεργια). ο πιτσιρικος που λες μπορει να ειναι καλος για αρχη. κι εγω παντως δε πρεπει να κανω το ιδιο με τους ανθρωπους, γιατι στο τελος καταληγω να μηδενιζω παρα πολυ, και να νιωθω οτι δε χρειαζομαι κανεναν, κι αυτο ειναι ασχημο γιατι η μοναξια προκαλει αρνητισμο και πεφτω παλι σε καταθλιψη. μακαρι να ειχα πολλους γυρω μου να εκανα επιλογες με ποιον θα βγω καθε μερα, αλλα συνηθως δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα ατομο. ή κι αν υπαρχει εστω ενα, συχνα βλεπω οτι δε ταιριαζουμε και θελω διαφορετικα πραγματα, και το κανω παλι περα. ευχομαι να μπορουσα να τα αλλαξω ολα αυτα και να ξαναβλεπω τους ανθρωπους οπως παλια καλοπροαιρετα, αλλα δυσκολο ειδικα στους καιρους που ζουμε...

----------


## μαρκελα

> ... ή κι αν υπαρχει εστω ενα, συχνα βλεπω οτι δε ταιριαζουμε και θελω διαφορετικα πραγματα, και το κανω παλι περα. ευχομαι να μπορουσα να τα αλλαξω ολα αυτα και να ξαναβλεπω τους ανθρωπους οπως παλια καλοπροαιρετα, αλλα δυσκολο *ειδικα στους καιρους που ζουμε*...


Παραδέξου ΚΕΝΟ ότι δεν φταίνε οι καιροί, που ζούμε, αλλά εμείς φταίμε για όλα μας τα κακά κι ο αφοριστικός ρόλος τελικά είναι κι ο πιο εύκολος.
Καλοπροαίρετο δεν θα σε κάνει κανείς αν δεν τόχεις και η προδιάθεση δεν προσβάλλεται από ιώσεις κι εξωγενείς παράγοντες.
Ή είσαι ή δεν είσαι ανεξαρτήτως συνθηκών.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μαρκελα πρωτα απ'ολα μας φταιει το περιβαλλον που κατοικουμε ομως. αυτο και οι καταστασεις που ζησαμε στο παρελθον, επηρεαζουν τους ανθρωπους και τους διαμορφωνουν αναλογα. ετσι εγω πχ που ειμαι ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ εχω καταληξει κατεστραμμενος και να αναζητω λιγη ησυχια, χωρις να μπορω να εμπιστευτω κανεναν. η Gypsy Cello πχ που ειναι Θεσσαλονικη, σαφως ειναι λιγο πιο χαλλλαρη, αν κι απ'αυτο μπορει να καταληξει κανεις να βαρεθει. αλλη παλι που ζει πιο μακρια μπορει να ειναι αυτο που λεμε βλαχα(ρα) και ετσι να ειναι αδιαφορη ή κι αβγαλτη / αγνη...

----------


## μαρκελα

> μαρκελα πρωτα απ'ολα μας φταιει το περιβαλλον που κατοικουμε ομως. αυτο και οι καταστασεις που ζησαμε στο παρελθον, επηρεαζουν τους ανθρωπους και τους διαμορφωνουν αναλογα. ετσι εγω πχ που ειμαι ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ εχω καταληξει κατεστραμμενος και να αναζητω λιγη ησυχια, χωρις να μπορω να εμπιστευτω κανεναν. η Gypsy Cello πχ που ειναι Θεσσαλονικη, σαφως ειναι λιγο πιο χαλλλαρη, αν κι απ'αυτο μπορει να καταληξει κανεις να βαρεθει. αλλη παλι που ζει πιο μακρια μπορει να ειναι αυτο που λεμε βλαχα(ρα) και ετσι να ειναι αδιαφορη ή κι αβγαλτη / αγνη...


ΚΕΝΟ δεν μου λέει τίποτα αυτή σου η θεωρία σε σχέση μ' αυτό που είπες προηγούμενα, ότι




> .. να ξαναβλεπω τους ανθρωπους οπως παλια καλοπροαιρετα, αλλα δυσκολο ειδικα στους καιρους που ζουμε...


...καλοπροαίρετα και κακοπροαίρετα ήταν πάντα και πάντα οι κάποιοι κάναν την διαφορά!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> ΚΕΝΟ δεν μου λέει τίποτα αυτή σου η θεωρία


δεν ειναι δικια μου θεωρια, αλλα του Πιαζε (αν θυμαμαι σωστα)... 




> ...καλοπροαίρετα και κακοπροαίρετα ήταν πάντα και πάντα οι κάποιοι κάναν την διαφορά!


τι θα πει παντα ? υπαρχει παντα μεσα στο χωροχρονο ? ειναι δυνατον ενας ανθρωπος να παραμεινει για παντα ο ιδιος ? ειμαστε ολοι το ιδιο με ολους ? παραβλεπεις τοσες πολλες λεπτομεριες και γενικευεις λεγωντας απλα "παντα", που αυτο απο μονο του σε οδηγει σε λαθος.

----------


## μαρκελα

> μαρκελα πρωτα απ'ολα μας φταιει το περιβαλλον που κατοικουμε ομως. αυτο και οι καταστασεις που ζησαμε στο παρελθον, επηρεαζουν τους ανθρωπους και τους διαμορφωνουν αναλογα. ετσι εγω πχ που ειμαι ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ εχω καταληξει κατεστραμμενος και να αναζητω λιγη ησυχια, χωρις να μπορω να εμπιστευτω κανεναν. η Gypsy Cello πχ που ειναι Θεσσαλονικη, σαφως ειναι λιγο πιο χαλλλαρη, αν κι απ'αυτο μπορει να καταληξει κανεις να βαρεθει. αλλη παλι που ζει πιο μακρια μπορει να ειναι αυτο που λεμε βλαχα(ρα) και ετσι να ειναι αδιαφορη ή κι αβγαλτη / αγνη...



Tόχεις στα λόγια και τις θεωρίες μόνο, που δεν βγάζω άκρη..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δεν πειραζει, ετσι κι αλλιως οι ανθρωποι ειναι απροβλεπτοι, μεταβλητοι, εξελισσομενοι συνεχεια. 
οπως και στη ζωη ειναι σκορπια ολα, τυχαια, random, χαος. you can't fuck with nature. :rolleyes:

----------


## anonymous_1

> ...οι άσχημοι άντρες λόγω εμφανισης και πρεμούρα επιβεβαιωσης/ανασφάλειας, πάντα ψάχνουν για μια γυναίκα πιο ωραία τουλάχιστον από συτους...:Ρ
> Δεν θέλω να φανώ ρατσίστρια αλλα δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν άσχημοι άνθρωποι, αλλά άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους. 
> Αν πχ μια κοπέλα είναι 100 κιλά και την απορίπτουν, ποιος φταίει? Αυτός που την απεριψε?
> Μιλάω για το πάχος γιατί είναι το πιο εμφανές στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
> Στον αντίποδα, αν η άλλη είναι μια χαρά αλλά είναι ηλίθια, τότε έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.
> Που καταλήγω?
> Οταν μας απορίπτουν καλο είναι να ψάχνουμε το λόγο, είτε αυτός είναι μέσα μας, είτε είναι έξω μας...


Ε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο λέμε:cool: Εγώ απλά ξεκίνησα από το γεγονός ότι κάποια είπε πιο πάνω ότι κάποιος την απέρριψε και βγήκε αβίαστα το συμπέρασμα ότι είναι απεριποίητη και έχει πρόβλημα με την εξωτερική της εμφάνιση. Ναι μπορεί και να χει αλλά η μη περιποίηση δεν είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος απόρριψης οπότε αυτό το συνεπάγεται ήθελα να αναιρέσω.
Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με Ρεμεντυ ότι λίγο πολύ εύκολα μπορεί μία γυναίκα να γίνει ελκυστική με περιποίηση. Ο άντρας είναι δύσκολο να γίνει ελκυστικός αν δεν έχει κοινωνική καταξίωση, μόρφωση κτλ.

----------


## redrose

ένα χρόνο σχεδόν...

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

αρκετο καιρο...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> νταξει αμα βασανιζεσαι τοσο με καποιον μη το κανεις οχι. αλλα μη καθεσαι κι εσυ να περιμενεις τον εναν και μοναδικο τελειο σε ολα, γιατι δεν υπαρχει. κοιταξε ξεχωρισε τα συναισθηματα να καλυπτεσαι οσο μπορεις, με οσους σε περιβαλλουν κι οτι μπορουν να σου προσφερουν. πχ με καποιον που δε προκειται να εκανες σχεση, ισως εκανες σεξ απλα για να ξεδωσεις (να σου φυγει και η περιεργια). ο πιτσιρικος που λες μπορει να ειναι καλος για αρχη. κι εγω παντως δε πρεπει να κανω το ιδιο με τους ανθρωπους, γιατι στο τελος καταληγω να μηδενιζω παρα πολυ, και να νιωθω οτι δε χρειαζομαι κανεναν, κι αυτο ειναι ασχημο γιατι η μοναξια προκαλει αρνητισμο και πεφτω παλι σε καταθλιψη. μακαρι να ειχα πολλους γυρω μου να εκανα επιλογες με ποιον θα βγω καθε μερα, αλλα συνηθως δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα ατομο. ή κι αν υπαρχει εστω ενα, συχνα βλεπω οτι δε ταιριαζουμε και θελω διαφορετικα πραγματα, και το κανω παλι περα. ευχομαι να μπορουσα να τα αλλαξω ολα αυτα και να ξαναβλεπω τους ανθρωπους οπως παλια καλοπροαιρετα, αλλα δυσκολο ειδικα στους καιρους που ζουμε...


δεν έχεις άδικο, να φυλάγεσαι όσο μπορείς και να είσαι επιφυλακτικός με τους άλλους, όχι σαν και μένα που πιάνομαι κοροιδο...Ειδικά στην αθήνα κυκλοφορεί σκατόκοσμος.

----------


## Blue1

Kai γω δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη πια στους ανθρώπους εξ αρχής. Πρεπει ο άλλος να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου σε βαθος χρόνου και να προσπαθήσει αρκετά ο ίδιος προς εμένα. Και ποιός το κανει σήμερα αυτό; Να διεκδικεί τον άλλον; Ελάχιστοι, θαρρώ...

----------


## elis

> απλα και ομορφα θετω το ερωτημα προς ολους, με αφορμη και οσα εχουμε πει και στο μπακουροθεμα του sheldon, να δουμε αραγε τι ισχυει τουλαχιστον για το φορουμ εδω. μαντευω περισσοτερο οι αντρες θα απαντησουν, αφου οι γυναικες ειναι αυτες που κανουν τις επιλογες και βολευονται...
> 
> εγω προσωπικα εχω πανω απο δυο χρονια να κανω σχεση. με τη τελευταια συγκατοικουσα κι ολας για λιγο, αλλα ηταν ολο δουλεια και καταντησαμε να ειμαστε μονο σεξ και τιποτα παραπανω. ηταν αλλου, τη σιχαθηκα, πλακωθηκαμε, και τελειωσε. απο τοτε δε βρηκα καμια αξιολογη που να δειχνει λιγο ενδιαφερον. ορισμενες μεγαλυτερες ηλικιακα (κατω των 30) που δεν ταιριαζαμε, δυο τρεις που μεναν μακρια εκτος αθηνων (BloodyKate δε λεω για σενα), μια που ειχε κολλημα ακομα με τον πρωην, η αλλη δεν ηξερε τι ηθελε.
> 
> εσεις ποσο και γιατι ειστε ακομα single ? οσοι δεν ειναι ας προσπερασουν το θεμα ή να μας γραψουν καμια ιστοριουλα απο τοτε που ηταν μονοι, αν θελουν.
> 
> αυτα, καλημερα!


 θελω να κανω ενα τεστ στην αντιληψη μου εδω ο κενο λεει οτι τα ειχε με μπλαντυκειτ??μονο εγω το καταλαβαινω ετσι αυτο;

----------


## Remedy

> θελω να κανω ενα τεστ στην αντιληψη μου εδω ο κενο λεει οτι τα ειχε με μπλαντυκειτ??μονο εγω το καταλαβαινω ετσι αυτο;


νομιζω οτι ειπε το αντιθετο ακριβως :)

----------


## BloodyKate

> θελω να κανω ενα τεστ στην αντιληψη μου εδω ο κενο λεει οτι τα ειχε με μπλαντυκειτ??μονο εγω το καταλαβαινω ετσι αυτο;


οχι δεν λεει κατι τετοιο

----------


## Instant

Πάρα πολύ καιρό. Σεξ έκανα πρόσφατα σε οίκο ανοχής. Δεν το συμβουλεύω εκτός αν θέλετε να κολήσετε κάποια αρρώστεια, ούτως η άλλως δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, ούτε κάποιος αρμόδιος φορέας παρά μόνο τα νέα ακούμε.
Μετανοείτε.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> θελω να κανω ενα τεστ στην αντιληψη μου εδω ο κενο λεει οτι τα ειχε με μπλαντυκειτ??μονο εγω το καταλαβαινω ετσι αυτο;


ητανε γαμιας της γειτονιας ο KENO και ειχε παρει ολες τις κοπελες του φορουμ, ασχετα αν τις χωριζει αποσταση Αθηνα - Ναξο (με τη BloodyKate) και Σαλονικα (παλιοτερα με τη Lacrymosa) κι οποια αλλη οπου αλλου, λολ. :p

----------


## Instant

Πόσο θα ήθελα για λίγο να δω όλες αυτές τις πουτάνες που θέλουν κρέμασμα. Και είναι πολλές, και δεν είναι μόνο αυτές που παίρνουν χρήματα. Χθές μου είπε μια ******* είσαι κακό παιδί εσύ, την ρώτησα πόσα θες για να κάνουμε έρωτα και μου είπε δεν το κάνω αυτό. Μετά όμως ήπια και πήγα να γαμήσω σε οίκο ανοχής. Το παλεύαμε μισή ώρα αλλά σε ένα λεπτό την γάμησα σαν ******* αφού για ολόκληρη μισή ώρα της μιλούσα σαν κυρία, έχυσε με το ένα λεπτό που της μιλούσα σαν *******. Ντροπή μου βεβαια που μιλάω σα σκύλος. Ντρέπομαι γιατί κατά βάθος δεν θέλω να πέσω πιο χαμηλά.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JRDUSytNaQ

----------


## Instant

Δεν το σβήνω. Το αφήνω εδώ να το θαυμάσουν όσοι δεν έχουν μιλιά. Καλύτερα αποχή παρά οίκος ανοχής αν δεν βρίσκετε κοπέλα. Φιλική συμβουλή στους φίλους που διαβάζουν. Κρατήστε τα αισθήματα σας, την επιθυμία σας.

----------


## ioannis2

Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Θεοφανία 
...οι άσχημοι άντρες λόγω εμφανισης και πρεμούρα επιβεβαιωσης/ανασφάλειας, πάντα ψάχνουν για μια γυναίκα πιο ωραία τουλάχιστον από συτους...:Ρ
Δεν θέλω να φανώ ρατσίστρια αλλα δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν άσχημοι άνθρωποι, αλλά άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους. 
Αν πχ μια κοπέλα είναι 100 κιλά και την απορίπτουν, ποιος φταίει? Αυτός που την απεριψε?
Μιλάω για το πάχος γιατί είναι το πιο εμφανές στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.
Στον αντίποδα, αν η άλλη είναι μια χαρά αλλά είναι ηλίθια, τότε έχει ακόμη μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.
Που καταλήγω?
Οταν μας απορίπτουν καλο είναι να ψάχνουμε το λόγο, είτε αυτός είναι μέσα μας, είτε είναι έξω μας...


> Ε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο λέμε:cool: Εγώ απλά ξεκίνησα από το γεγονός ότι κάποια είπε πιο πάνω ότι κάποιος την απέρριψε και βγήκε αβίαστα το συμπέρασμα ότι είναι απεριποίητη και έχει πρόβλημα με την εξωτερική της εμφάνιση. Ναι μπορεί και να χει αλλά η μη περιποίηση δεν είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος απόρριψης οπότε αυτό το συνεπάγεται ήθελα να αναιρέσω.
> Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με Ρεμεντυ ότι λίγο πολύ εύκολα μπορεί μία γυναίκα να γίνει ελκυστική με περιποίηση. Ο άντρας είναι δύσκολο να γίνει ελκυστικός αν δεν έχει κοινωνική καταξίωση, μόρφωση κτλ.


Συμφωνώ με τη Θεοφανία. Αρκετοί ασχημοι άντρες, εννοώ όχι αυτοι που το παιρνουν κατακαρδα, κλαίνε τη μοιρα τους και μενουν με χερια σταυρομενα στο ραφι (ίσως αφορα καποιο κοσμο εδω), έχουν ψηλή αυτοπεποίθηση, ειναι πιο τολμηροί. Ισως τη συναισθηση της ασχημιας την επεξεργαζονται μεσα τους κατα τροπο θετικο, το κομπλεξ που προκαλεί η ασχήμια, αντι να το αφησουν να τους καταβαλει, το μετατρεπουν σε θετική ενεργεια που τους κανει δημιουργικούς σε άλλες πλευρες της ζωης τους, συναμα τονώνει και την αυτοπεποίθηση τους και τους δημιουργεί βούληση να έχουν αυτο που έχουν οι υποτιθεται ωραία ίσως και κατι καλύτερο απ αυτούς. Υπάρχουν όντως άσχημοι άντρες που κυκλοφορουν με πολύ ωραίες, γιατι έχουν καλλιεργησει το χαρακτηρα τους και οι γυναικες τους ποθουν γι αυτο και νοιωθουν ασφαλεια μαζι τους, επειδη δεν τα βρηκαν αυτα στους ωραιους που πλησιασαν. 
Συμφωνω και με τη θεση ότι μια γυναικα μπορεί ευκολα να γίνει ελκυστική με περιποίηση. Ο άντρας είναι δύσκολο να γίνει ελκυστικός αν δεν έχει κοινωνική καταξίωση, μόρφωση κτλ. Γι αυτο τα τελευταια χρονια οι γυναικες περιποιουνται περισσοτερο τον εαυτο τους και οι ελκυστικες εχουν πληθύνει. Ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι ο πρωτος λόγος απόρριψης μιας γυναικας ειναι η εμφανιση της, ακόμα κι αν εχει τον καλυτερο χαρακτηρα. Στον αντρα αρκεί η κοινωνική μορφωση, το να ξερει πως να αντιμετωπιζει τη ζωη, το να νοιωθει η γυναικα μαζι του ασφαλής και να τον βρισκει ωριμο, άμα αυτα δεν υπάρχουν η γυναίκα δεν θα αρκεστει στην ακαδημαική του μόρφωση και στην επαγγελματική καταξίωση.

----------


## ioannis2

Είμαι ακόμα μόνος. Το "καλή περίπτωση" μου προκαλεί αμφιβολία, δεν "δουλευει" μέσα μου, γι αυτο δεν προχωρω σε τετοια σχέση. Πρώτα να ποθω με όλο μου το είναι και μετα να προχωρήσω. Γι αυτο ειμαι μονος.

----------


## axl100

Εγω εχω να κανω 2 χρονια σχεση, απο τοτε που χωρισα δλδ. Οχι πως δεν προσπαθουσα, αλλα η ψυχολογικη μου καταταση δεν ειναι και ο,τι πιο ελκιστικο χαχαχα βασικια οσο πιο πολυ το επιδιωκεις τοσο πιο πολυ σε απορριπτουν :)

----------


## elis

> ητανε γαμιας της γειτονιας ο KENO και ειχε παρει ολες τις κοπελες του φορουμ, ασχετα αν τις χωριζει αποσταση Αθηνα - Ναξο (με τη BloodyKate) και Σαλονικα (παλιοτερα με τη Lacrymosa) κι οποια αλλη οπου αλλου, λολ. :p


ναι δικε μου ενταξει εκανεσ το ποιντ σου καταλαβαμε

----------


## elis

> εγω προσωπικα εχω πανω απο δυο χρονια να κανω σχεση. με τη τελευταια συγκατοικουσα κι ολας για λιγο, αλλα ηταν ολο δουλεια και καταντησαμε να ειμαστε μονο σεξ και τιποτα παραπανω. ηταν αλλου, τη σιχαθηκα, πλακωθηκαμε, και τελειωσε. απο τοτε δε βρηκα καμια αξιολογη που να δειχνει λιγο ενδιαφερον. ορισμενες μεγαλυτερες ηλικιακα (κατω των 30) που δεν ταιριαζαμε, δυο τρεις που μεναν μακρια εκτος αθηνων (BloodyKate δε λεω για σενα), μια που ειχε κολλημα ακομα με τον πρωην, η αλλη δεν ηξερε τι ηθελε.


δηλαδη τωρα εδω δε λεει τα ειχα με αυτην τα ειχα με την αλλη αλλα με εσενα μπλαντυ κειτ οχι ειναι λογικο να αναφερει ενα ονομα που το αποκλειει ενα αναφερει ολα τα κοριτσια του

----------


## BloodyKate

> δηλαδη τωρα εδω δε λεει τα ειχα με αυτην τα ειχα με την αλλη αλλα με εσενα μπλαντυ κειτ οχι ειναι λογικο να αναφερει ενα ονομα που το αποκλειει ενα αναφερει ολα τα κοριτσια του


οχι καλε προφανως μονο εσυ το καταλαβες αυτο :)
δεν πειραζει παρεξηγηση :)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> δηλαδη τωρα εδω δε λεει τα ειχα με αυτην τα ειχα με την αλλη αλλα με εσενα μπλαντυ κειτ οχι ειναι λογικο να αναφερει ενα ονομα που το αποκλειει ενα αναφερει ολα τα κοριτσια του


βρε Παντελη και να τα ειχα οντως με τη BloodyKate και οποια αλλη, ειναι προσωπικο δεδομενο κι αφορα μονο εμενα κι αυτη, εσας τι σας κοφτει ? τις προαλλες που ανεφερα προσωπικα στοιχεια της φιλης σου της Θεοφανίας, με καναν ban κακην κακως απο δω μεσα! θα μπορουσες να ερθεις να με βρεις και να το ρωτησεις με μηνυμα αυτο που θελεις, να στο ξεκαθαρισω εγω ο ιδιος (ή η BloodyKate) χωρις να βγαζουμε τα προσωπικα μας στη φορα. δε νομιζω πως ενδιαφερεται και ο υπολοιπος κοσμος δλδ να μαθει (εξαιρουνται οι καλες κουτσομπολες).

----------


## elis

> βρε Παντελη και να τα ειχα οντως με τη BloodyKate και οποια αλλη, ειναι προσωπικο δεδομενο κι αφορα μονο εμενα κι αυτη, εσας τι σας κοφτει ? τις προαλλες που ανεφερα προσωπικα στοιχεια της φιλης σου της Θεοφανίας, με καναν ban κακην κακως απο δω μεσα! θα μπορουσες να ερθεις να με βρεις και να το ρωτησεις με μηνυμα αυτο που θελεις, να στο ξεκαθαρισω εγω ο ιδιος (ή η BloodyKate) χωρις να βγαζουμε τα προσωπικα μας στη φορα. δε νομιζω πως ενδιαφερεται και ο υπολοιπος κοσμος δλδ να μαθει (εξαιρουνται οι καλες κουτσομπολες).


δε με νοιαζει τι κανεισ ρε συ τεστ αντιληψησ ηταν το εγραψα τιποτα παραπανω παλι δε συνενοουμαστε μ φαινεται εσυ το ειπεσ οτι ειπεσ εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα για τα προσωπικα σασ δε στο ρωτησα εσενα γτ εσυ το γραψεσ μπορει να χεισ αλλα στο μυαλο σ κι αλλα να γραφεισ επισησ για τον ιδιο λογο δε ρωτησα κ τη μπλαντυ κειτ ηθελα να μ πει καποιοσ πωσ τ φαινεται που το διαβασε που δε ξερει τι γινεται πραγματικα καταλαβεσ;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ενταξει Παντελη αν ηταν απλα ενα τεστ αντιληψης κανενα προβλημα. ισως ειμαι κι εγω λιγο προκαταλημενος με τους σαλονικεις, γιατι εχουν ακουστει πολλα κουτσομπολια, και γενικα μιλανε ολοι λες και με ξερουν προσωπικα.

----------


## λοστρε

Είμαι πλέον άφυλος
δεν αυνανίζομαι καν. Αιθέριος
είμαι. Αέρας, ατμός. Άκακος και κακός σαν ήλιος.
Πρέπει να με αγαπάτε περισσότερο. Όλοι σας. Όλοι σας. ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ!

----------


## Nantiaki

> δεν ειναι για ολους επιλογη ρε γμτ, κι εμενα περισσοτερο συνηθεια εγινε πλεον. δε ξυπνας ενα πρωι και λες "τωρα θα μεινω μονος, θα με φτυνουν ολες οσες θελω, και θα νιωθω σκατα". σαν να ξεκινας το τσιγαρο και ενω ξερεις πως σου κανει κακο και θα παθεις καρκινο, δε μπορεις να το κοψεις μαχαιρι κατευθειαν (νομιζω τουλαχιστον γιατι δε καπνιζω), και το συνεχιζεις. ετσι και η μοναξια, απομακρυνεσαι σιγα σιγα, μετα εχεις φτασει να μη θελεις κανενος τη παρεα ή να θελεις μονο αυτους που εσυ επελεξες. αλλα συνηθως δε σε θελουν κι αυτοι. ειναι αμοιβαιο το μισος δλδ, ο κοσμος σε μισει, κι εσυ μισεις το κοσμο.
> το προβλημα ομως ακομα κι αν θελει να γινει κανεις φιλος μου ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ αφηνομαι. εγω. με τους ανθρωπους. δε τους θελω διπλα μου αν δε τους ξερω, δε τους νιωθω σιγουρους και δε τους εμπιστευομαι. συν οτι συχνα μου προκαλουν αηδια. ειμαι μισανθρωπος. αντικοινωνικος by nature.
> και τωρα δες τον τιτλο του θεματος, και σκεψου με ποιον μιλας. ο KENO ειναι κενος, δεν ανηκει πουθενα, δεν ειναι για τους πολλους, δε θελει να παιρνει θεση, τιποτα. ειναι μονο για τους λιγους και καλους, αυτους κι αυτα που ο ιδιος επιλεγει. ετσι προτιμω σχεση! για να αποκτησω βεβαια αυτη τη ριμαδα σχεση θα πρεπει να κοινωνικοποιηθω κι εγω περισσοτερο, το ξερω. ομως ακομα κι αν το κανω και γνωρισω καποια, αυτη η καποια πολυ πιθανον ειναι να μη μου ταιριαζει, αφου θα ειναι κοινωνικη. ειχα στο παρελθον κοπελες που γουσταραν συνεχως κλαμπακια μπαρακια καφετεριες, και περνουσα σκατα. εγω δεν ειμαι γιαυτα, προτιμω μια αντικοινωνικια, αλλα κι αυτες σπανιζουν και συμπεριφερονται καπως με το παραμικρο λες και τις πληγωσες. κι ετσι ο καφρος ο KENO μενει μονος του.
> βεβαια θα ηθελα να ξαναγινω οπως παλια κοινωνικος και να μη ξεχωριζω τους ανθρωπους αναλογα με το αν μπορουν να μου φανουν χρησιμοι ή οχι, αλλα πλεον ειναι και η οικονομικη κατασταση που ειναι δυσκολη και δε το επιτρεπει. δε μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις τους παντες δλδ γιατι καποιος θα στη φερει. ετσι πρεπει να προσεχουμε, και αφου και οι υπολοιποι κλεινονται, ποιος ειμαι εγω να μην ακολουθησω τη ταση της μοδας ?


 όλοι έχουμε μοναξιά μόνοι ή σε σχέση για τους λόγους του ο καθένας, δε λες καλά που το ξέρεις και δεν νομίζεις ότι περνάς τέλεια ενώ δεν επικοινωνείς καν με την 'παρέα' που θα εχεις βγει... Όλοι μόνοι μας είμαστε ΚΕΝΟ... Με γκόμενο ή χωρίς όλοι μόνοι... Καλύτερα να το ξέρουμε...
(εμένα αυτό μου κόλλησε..μ' αυτό ασχολήθηκα... αν ειναι λίγο άσχετο συγχωρέστε με....)
'

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οχι αφου γραφτηκε εδω δεν ειναι ασχετο. αλλα οταν εχεις γκομενο παλι μονη νιωθεις ? τοτε ποιος ο λογος που τον εχεις, απλα για το σεξ ? υποτιθεται ο γκομενος ειναι ο πρωτος που σε καταλαβαινει αφου σου ταιριαζει και σε εχει ζησει περισσοτερο, και νοιαζεται για σενα ετσι ωστε να μη σε αφηνει μονη. αν παλι εισαι μαζι του ενω το μετανιωσες, δεν υπαρχει λογος να κρατιεται η σχεση και να βασανιζοσαστε και οι δυο. συχνα δυσκολευομαστε να επιλεξουμε, και ισως να μη μας ικανοποιουν οι επιλογες που εχουμε, και ετσι προτιμουμε να παραμενουμε single. μα αμα δε δοκιμασουμε εναν ανθρωπο, πως θα ξερουμε αν τελικα εκανε για μας ή οχι ?

----------


## Nantiaki

Είμαι κομπλέ με την επιλογή μου... Μιλάω για το νόημα.. Της έννοιας μόνος... Μην θεοποιείς μια σχέση.... Μόνοι μας είμαστε με την έννοια ότι.... αν δε φροντίσουμε εμείς τον εαυτό μας... καμία σχέση καμία φιλία και καμία 'επαφη' δεν θα μας καλύψει το κενό που δημιουργείται! Μόνοι μας τα κάνουμε ολα... Μόνοι μας κάνουμε επιλογές. Μόνοι μας θέτουμε τον εαυτό μας στο να θεωρεί ότι είναι μόνος ή στο ότι δεν είναι. Ίσως όμως η θεώρησή του δεν αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα.....Αυτό λέω!

----------


## Nantiaki

Και γενικά είμαι φαν της μοναξιάς! Μπορώ να νιώθω μόνη ακόμα και με άπειρο κόσμο σε φάση 'παρέα' δίπλα μου! Μέσα σε αυτούς ίσως βρίσκονται και πραγματικοί μου φίλοι! όμως θα έχω μπει σε φάση είμαι μόνη μου γιατί ειμαι καλύτερη από σας, κι ας σας κάνω παρέα ! (κράξε με αλλά πονάει να το νιώθεις αυτό!)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οχι δε θεοποιω τις σχεσεις. και καθολου μα καθολου τη παρεα των φιλων. η παρεα τους ειναι απλα παρεα, λετε καμια μαλακια μαζι, κυκλοφορειτε ισως βολτουλες, πινετε και το καφεδακι σας, κι αφου πειτε και τα νεα σας (αν υπαρχουν γιατι αυτη τη περιοδο ολοι ειναι παγωμενοι και κολλημενοι) πατε σπιτι. με τη σχεση ομως υποτιθεται ειστε μαζι γιατι γουσταρετε, ειναι το αλλο μισο του καθενος, καλυπτεστε συναισθηματικα, και τις αναγκες (τις σεξουαλικες). ζειτε τη ζωη μαζι, προχωρατε παρακατω! οταν ειναι να φυγεις εξωτερικο πχ η σχεση σου αν σε αγαπαει ισως ερθει μαζι σου. οι φιλοι σου ειδικα αν εχουν υποχρεωσεις εδω, δε νομιζω να σκεφτουν να αφησουν δουλεια και οικογενεια για να σε ακολουθησουν. ετσι βρισκω το θεμα σχεση ανωτερο της παρεας των φιλων. με τους δευτερους δε γινονται κι ολας ολες οι δραστηριοτητες μαζι, ακομα κι αν συγκατοικεις με φιλη σου...

----------


## elenakimarialenaki

Για μενα αλλο κενο σου γεμιζει η παρεα των φιλων και αλλο η συντροφικοτητα που σου προσφερει μια σχεση! αλλιως θα συμπεριφερθεισ με τους φιλους σου και αλλιωσ με τον συντροφο σου! ομως οι περισσοτροι πια δυσκολευομαστε(και βαζω και μενα μεσα) να κανουμε μια ουσιαστικη σχεση, αναλογα βεβαια με το τι ζητα κανεις. Δυστυχως ομωσ(ή και ευτυχως για μερικους) ολο και περισσοτεροι επιλεγουν να κανουν ευημερες σχεσεις ενω εκεινοι που ζητουν διαρκεια πεφτουν και δινουν τα παντα απο την αρχη και στην συνεχεια κατι χαλαει και συνηθως ο αλλος ξενερωνει! ενω οι περισσοτεροι αντρεσ πια λένε χαρακτηριστικά πως "δεν είναι στην κατάλληλη φαση να κανουν κατι σοβαρο" και ολα αυτα ενω εχει προχωρησει η σχεση με την εκαστοτε συντροφο...ξαφνικα το ενδιαφερον χανεται. τι φταιει και ολα εγιναν τοσο δυσκολα ενω και οι δυο πλευρεσ δηλωνουν την αναγκη υπαρξης συντροφου? τι ειναι τοσο δυσκολο πια στισ ανθρωπινεσ σχεσεισ και ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να λεμε απο την αρχη τι ζηταμε απο καποιον?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Υπάρχει και μοναξιά εντός της σχέσης και αυτή είναι η χειρότερη πιστεύω. Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που μετά από χρόνια σχέσης αντί να δένονται περισσότερο, αποξενώνονται και βλέπεις μετά από χρόνια 2 ξένους στο ίδιο σπίτι. Πολύ απογοητευτικό :(

----------


## deleted-member30-03

νομιζω πως αυτο που λετε εχει να κανει με το οτι δεν ταιριαζαν οι ανθρωποι. οταν εχεις επιλεξει σωστα κι αγαπας τον/την συντροφο, παραμενεις μαζι του οσα χρονια κι αν περασουν, τον φροντιζεις, τον στηριζεις, θελεις το καλο του, χωρις να περιμενεις ανταλλαγμα. αν το καλο του ειναι με καποιον αλλον ανθρωπο, τοτε τι να γινει, τον αφηνεις να φυγει. αυτο σημαινει ανιδιοτελης αγαπη, κανεις οτι κανεις οχι για σενα, αλλα επειδη αγαπας τον αλλον.

στις μερες μας τωρα που τα παντα εχουν γινει περιπλοκα, ειναι πιο δυσκολο να ταιριαξουν δυο ανθρωποι, κι ετσι ακομα κι αν ξεκινησουν ωραια στην αρχη, μετα χανεται το ενδιαφερον κλπ. κι αυτο γιατι δεν ευχαριστιομαστε τη ζωη, αλλα αντιθετως μας βγαινει με το ζορι και δε μας περισσευει καν. ετσι τσιγκουνευομαστε αισθηματα, δε μπορουμε ουτε χρονο να αφιερωσουμε πολλες φορες για το αλλο ατομο. μας τον τρωει βλεπετε η δουλεια. οποτε πως να μη καταντησει και η σχεση βαρετη και κουραστικη ? εγωιστες ειμαστε ολοι για να επιβιωσουμε και να καλυφθουμε οπως μπορουμε.

elenakimarialenaki αυτο που λες συγκεκριμενα για τη παρεα των φιλων και τη συντροφικοτητα της σχεσης το εγραψα και στο ακριβως προηγουμενο μηνυμα νομιζω. σαφως μια σχεση ειναι δυνατοτερη απο μια φιλια, γιατι τα δινεις ολα για ολα (ή τουλαχιστον ετσι θα επρεπε να ειναι). στη φιλια δεν ειναι ετσι, θελει εστω και λιγο να αντεχεις αυτα που σου δινει ο αλλος. δλδ δε χαθηκε και τιποτα αμα οι φιλοι σου ειναι διαφορετικοι, απλα παρεα σου κρατανε, δε θα τους παντρευτεις κι ολας. κι επειδη εισαι πιο χαλαρα και τα κριτηρια δεν ειναι τοσο αυστηρα οσο της σχεσης, γι'αυτο πιστευω συχνα κρατανε και περισσοτερο, και βλεπουμε σχεσεις να τελειωνουν, ενω οι φιλοι παραμενουν (το αν μας στηριζουν ή οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα).

----------


## Blue1

Gypsy Cello, αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί θέλουμε να παίρνουμε από τον άλλο αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, κομμένο και ραμμένο στα μετρα μας. Οταν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό (που τις περισσότερες φορές δεν συμβαίνει) αποξενωνόμαστε. Αν δεχθούμε όμως τον άλλο όπως είναι και όχι αυτό που φανταστήκαμε ότι θα είναι τα πραγματα καλυτερευουν.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Gypsy Cello, αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί θέλουμε να παίρνουμε από τον άλλο αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, κομμένο και ραμμένο στα μετρα μας. Οταν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό (που τις περισσότερες φορές δεν συμβαίνει) αποξενωνόμαστε. Αν δεχθούμε όμως τον άλλο όπως είναι και όχι αυτό που φανταστήκαμε ότι θα είναι τα πραγματα καλυτερευουν.


Πιστεύω πως έχεις δίκιο. Τώρα όσον αφορά την σύγκριση μεταξύ φιλίας και σχέσης που κάνει ο ΚΕΝΟ, αν και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει μια τέτοια σύγκριση γιατί άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο, πιστεύω πως εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα της σχέσης και όχι από το είδος. Υπάρχουν ερωτικοί σύντροφοι που είναι ανώτεροι από φίλους και μας συμπαραστέκονται πολύ περισσότερο και από φίλους -αν και είναι σπάνιο- και αυτό το λέω γιατί εγώ πιστεύα πάντα παραδοσιακά πως η φιλία είναι ανώτερη της σχέσης.

----------


## Karisha

Αν νιωθεις μονος μεσα σου,κανεις δεν μπορει να σου καλυψει το κενο.. Και το λεω εγω που εχω πολλα χρονια μια υπεροχη σχεση με πολυ γερα θεμελια. 

Εχετε δικιο οσοι λετε οτι αν εχεις εναν συντροφο που ταιριαζεται και αγαπιεστε πραγματικα τοτε δεν φοβασαι,αλλα δεν συμβαινει ολες τις ωρες δυστηχως.. Οταν νιωθεις μονος μεσα σου παντα υπαρχουν ωρες που αυτη η μοναξια ξεχειλιζει και ξερναει την σαπιλα της οπου και αν βρισκεσαι,με οποιον κι αν βρισκεσαι... Και τοτε ειναι και χεροτερα γιατι βιωνει τις συνεπειες και ο αλλος και οι τυψεις σε τρωνε ζωντανο..

Και ισως και εξ'αιτιας αυτης της βαθυτερης μοναξιας που πηγαζει απο μεσα,καποιοι να δυσκολευονται να βρουν συντροφο.. (οχι μονο για αυτο αλλα και για αυτο)

Μην περιμενετε να ερθει ο ερωτας για να φτιαξουν ολα. Σε εμενα τουλαχιστον δεν εφτιαξαν. Απλα θα γινουν πιο υποφερτα αλλα δεν θα ελευθερωθειτε. Κοιταξτε να σταματησετε να νιωθετε μονοι μεσα σας,να φτασετε σε ενα σημειο που θα καθεστε μονοι στο δωματιο σας και δεν θα αισθανεστε μοναξια,που θα απολαμβανετε την καθε στιγμη χωρις αυτο το μονιμο πλακωμα στο στηθος.. Τοτε θα εχει και πραγματικη αξια ο ερωτας και μπορειτε να δωσετε και ολο σας το ειναι στον αλλον.

----------


## Karisha

Πιο πολυ για να τα διαβασω εγω τα εγραψα... σκατονυχτα...

----------


## axl100

Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως πρεπει να εισαι πιο ειλικρινης με την σχεση σου Καρισα, πρεπει να γεμισεις την σχεση σου με περιεχομενο, να αντιμετωπισεις τις φοβιες σου και να αποκαταστησεις την επικοινωνια μεσα στην σχεση και αν δεν γινεται να ψαξεις για αλλη σχεση που θα μπορεις να επικοινωνεις. Ηταν η προηγουμενη μου σχεση ετσι και μου στοιχισε παρα πολλα ψυχολογικα. Η σχεση βασιζετα στην εμπιστοσυνη, χωρις εμπιστοσυνη ειναι απλα μια εφημερη σχεση που μας βολευει προς το παρον για να καλυψουμε τις αναγκες μας, αλλα δεν ειναι η σχεση της ζωης μας. Στο χερι σου ειναι να τα αλλαξεις ολα αυτα χωρις να χανεις χρονο γιατι ο χρονος δεν γυριζει πισω...

----------


## ioannis2

Καρίσα, η μοναξια ειναι κίνητρο για να βρεις σύντροφο. ...αναβει επικινδυνη φωτια οταν σμιγει μοναξια με μοναξια... που λεει το τραγουδι. Εκτος κι αν το ατομο επιλεγει μοναχικο βιο αποκλειοντας παντελως απο τη ζωη του την ευρεση συντροφου. Κατα τα λοιπα αυτοι που ειναι μονοι ειναι κατα βαθος δυστυχισμενοι γι αυτο. Το να βρεις όμως σύντροφο δε σημαίνει ότι κάλυψες όλα τα κενα της ζωης σου, υπάρχουν κενα που η σχεση δεν ειναι ικανη να καλύψει πχ ανικανοποίητο λόγω μη επίτευξης στόχων, τραυματα στη ζωη, εντουτοις απαλύνει τον πονο και κανει το ατομο να ξεφευγει στη σκεψη και στο συναισθημα απ αυτα. 
Θα πρόσθετα σ' αυτο που εχει γραψει ο ΚΕΝΟ ότι οι σχεσεις σημερα έχουν γινει επιφανειακες χωρις την απαραιτητη ψυχικη συνδεση μεταξυ δυο ανθρωπων γι αυτο και πιο ευκολα αποτυγχανουν.

----------


## marian_m

http://www.e-psychology.gr/relations...s-stis-sheseis

Καλό είναι, διαβάστε το.

----------


## ioannis2

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/relations...s-stis-sheseis
> 
> Καλό είναι, διαβάστε το.


Χιλια τετοια να διαβάσεις άμα δεν τα καταφερνεις στις σχεσεις τιποτα δεν αλλάζει, μόνο χανεις τον καιρο σου. αυτοί που δεν εχουν πρόβλημα στις σχεσεις ποτε δεν διαβάζουν τετοια.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Χιλια τετοια να διαβάσεις άμα δεν τα καταφερνεις στις σχεσεις τιποτα δεν αλλάζει, μόνο χανεις τον καιρο σου. *αυτοί που δεν εχουν πρόβλημα στις σχεσεις ποτε δεν διαβάζουν τετοια*.


..*σοφά* το είπες Γιάννη μου! :cool:
Αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους τα διαβάζουν όλ' αυτά και προτρέπουν κι άλλους να τα διαβάσουν!

----------


## Remedy

> Χιλια τετοια να διαβάσεις άμα δεν τα καταφερνεις στις σχεσεις τιποτα δεν αλλάζει, μόνο χανεις τον καιρο σου. αυτοί που δεν εχουν πρόβλημα στις σχεσεις ποτε δεν διαβάζουν τετοια.


κι ομως Γιαννη, η λογικη του "τπτ δεν αλλαζει με τα διαβασματα και τις συζητησεις ", μας κραταει στασιμους κι ας μην φαινεται εκ πρωτης οψεως.
ΟΛΑ παιζουν τον ρολο τους .
και τα διαβασματα και οι πολυτιμοι φιλοι και οι ωραιες αποψεις.
δεν προκειται διαβαζοντας ενα αρθρο να ξυπνησεις με ολα τα θεματα σου λυμμενα!
ολα βαζουν λιθαρακια ομως, αφομειωνονται και οταν τους δωσουμε τον χωρο ανθιζουν και μας βοηθουν σε αυτο που θελουμε να ζησουμε κιαυτο που θελουμε να γινουμε.

προσωπικα τυχαινει να ζω μια πολυ ευτυχισμενη και δυνατη σχεση, αλλα παντα διαβαζω ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα. ειναι και η μορφωση και οι αποψεις μας και οι συμπεριφορες μας, μας μερος αυτου που ειμαστε και μερος αυτου που οι αλλοι αγαπανε σε μας.
δεν διαβαζει κανεις για να "βγαλει γκομενο". αλλα γιατι διψαει για ωφελιμη γνωση...

στην μαρκελα δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να απαντησω επι της ουσιας. γνωστη η προσβλητικη και ερριστικη της συμπεριφορα στο φορουμ.... το καλο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν δειχνει να τσιμπαει πλεον.

πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο επι τη ευκαιρια.
μαριαν ευχαριστουμε για την καλη σου σκεψη να μας το δειξεις;)

----------


## axl100

και ποιο ειταν το συμπερασμα σου οταν διαβασες το αρθρο, Remedy? Εμενα παντως δεν μου ειπε τπτ καινουργιο

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...
> 
> στην μαρκελα δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να απαντησω επι της ουσιας. γνωστη η *προσβλητικη* και *ερριστικη* της συμπεριφορα στο φορουμ.... το καλο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν δειχνει να τσιμπαει πλεον.


..κι άλλες ταμπέλες για μένα ρεμεντάκι μου? Ξέρεις ότι λόγω της κρίσης δεν φεύγουν τ' ακίνητα προς το παρόν! Ρε κοριτσάκι μου όντως το θέμα μου είναι να τσιμπήσει κάνας αγοραστής. Αλλά πού? :eek:

----------


## ioannis2

> και ποιο ειταν το συμπερασμα σου οταν διαβασες το αρθρο, Remedy? Εμενα παντως δεν μου ειπε τπτ καινουργιο


δεν σου είπε τιποτα καινούργιο επειδή για σενα ισχυει το σχόλιο που έγραψα αμέσως πιο πάνω.

----------


## marian_m

> Χιλια τετοια να διαβάσεις άμα δεν τα καταφερνεις στις σχεσεις τιποτα δεν αλλάζει, μόνο χανεις τον καιρο σου. αυτοί που δεν εχουν πρόβλημα στις σχεσεις ποτε δεν διαβάζουν τετοια.


Αυτοί που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους, μπορεί να μην έχουν γιατί έχουν διαβάσει και τέτοια και άλλα, γιατι έχουν συζητήσει με άλλα άτομα που δεν έχουν την άποψη "όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες" και "όλες οι γυναίκες πουτάνες", γιατί έχουν δουλέψει με τον εαυτό τους με όποιον τρόπο τους ταιριάζει καλύτερα, γιατί κάνοντας αρκετές σχέσεις στη ζωή τους έχουν αποκτήσει μια εμπειρία.
Πάνω απ' όλα όμως, γιατί ενδιαφέρονται να βελτιωθούν όπου μπορούν, γιατί αγαπάνε, εκτιμάνε και σέβονται τον εαυτό τους και κατ' επέκταση αυτούς που βρίσκονται γύρω τους γιατί οι ίδιοι τους έχουν επιλέξει.
Κάποιοι άλλοι επιλέγουν απλώς να γκρινιάζουν για το τι συμβαίνει γύρω τους, ότι οι σχέσεις έχουν αλλάξει, οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί, γενικά, φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι που δεν έχουν φίλους και ένα σωστό σύντροφο, εκτός από τον εαυτό τους.
Αυτός που θέλει πραγματικά να ξεφύγει από αυτή την κατάσταση, καλό θα ήταν να είναι πιο ανοιχτός σε άλλες απόψεις, ειδικά όταν προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη ζωή τους.
Και, όσο και να χτυπιέται η μαρκέλα η οποία έχει καταντήσει γραφική επειδή δεν αντέχει να της την πουν, αλλά δεν κάνει άλλη δουλειά από το να τη λέει σε όσους έχουν λίγο περισσότερο μυαλό από την ίδια, ανήκω στους ανθρώπους που δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις μου,είτε φιλικές είτε ερωτικές. Θα έλεγα μάλλον, ότι ο τομέας των σχέσεων είναι από τα δυνατά μου σημεία. 
Κάποιος που θέλει να επωφεληθεί από την εμπειρία ανθρώπων σαν κι εμένα, μπορεί να το κάνει. 
Κάποιος που απλά αρέσκεται να συζητάει με ομοιοπαθείς και να συμφωνούν για το πόσο άχρηστοι είναι οι άλλοι που δεν τους εκτιμάνε, μπορεί μ' αυτό τον τρόπο να παρηγοριέται και να μη νιώθει μόνος, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έτσι βοηθιέται στο να λύσει το πρόβλημά του.

----------


## ioannis2

Remedy συμφωνω εν μερει μαζι σου, το διάβασμα τετοιων όντως ωραίων άρθρων απλά ειναι ένα λιθαράκι, βοηθα σιγουρα μεν, αλλά δεν παυει να ειναι λιθαρακι. Ειναι η εμπειρια, η αναλογη παιδεια και τα συναισθηματα, η ωριμότητα, ίσως και κατι έμφυτο στο άτομο, αυτα που συμβάλλουν στο να προκυψει μια ωραια σχέση, σαν κι αυτη την ευτυχισμενη σχεση που ζεις, κι αμα τα εχει κανεις αυτα όντως δεν χρειαζεται να ανοιξει βιβλια και να διαβασει ωραια άρθρα, κι αν διαβασει θα ειναι υποβοηθητικα, σαν λιθαρακια, δεν δημιουργουν υποβαθρο απλά το ενισχύουν. Αρα τη μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα για βελτιωση στον τομεα τη δινουμε σ αυτα τα άλλα. Δεν απορρίπτω τα βιβλια, άρθρα κλπ αλλα τους αφηνω χωρο μεσα μου όπως λες στο βαθμο όμως που τους αρμόζει γιατι ουτε την αλλαγη θα φερουν ουτε θαυμα θα κανουν.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Αυτοί που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους.. δε νομίζω ότι έτσι βοηθιέται στο να λύσει το πρόβλημά του.




*" Όταν διαφωνείς με "ξυνούς" και βλάκες, ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά"* 
Μιά απ' τα ίδια πάλι! Δεν βαρέθηκες να επαναλαμβάνεσαι!
Αλλά άνθρωπος που δεν διαθέτει χιούμορ, πού να βρει κι ευφυία! 
Είναι χάρισμα! μην το ψάχνεις! δεν τόχεις! 
Δεν θα σου κάνω την χάρη να σου δώσω αξία πλέον. Τσάοο :cool::(

----------


## marian_m

> *" Όταν διαφωνείς με "ξυνούς" και βλάκες, ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά"* 
> Μιά απ' τα ίδια πάλι! Δεν βαρέθηκες να επαναλαμβάνεσαι!
> Αλλά άνθρωπος που δεν διαθέτει χιούμορ, πού να βρει κι ευφυία! 
> Είναι χάρισμα! μην το ψάχνεις! δεν τόχεις!


Πρέπει να σε πάτησα στον κάλο για να έχεις σκυλιάσει τόσο. Μια κουβέντα είπα και εδώ και μέρες δεν έχει ηρεμήσει.
Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά, αν ήξερα ότι θα αναστατωθείς τόσο, θα είχα σωπάσει. 
Εγώ εξάλλου δεν είπα πουθενά ότι είμαι έξυπνη, έχω χιούμορ, είμαι αξιαγάπητη κλπ. γιατί το θεωρώ γελοίο να περιαυτολογώ. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχω τέτοια ανάγκη. Καλό είναι ν'αφήνουμε στην κρίση των άλλων τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς.

Αλήθεια όμως μαρκέλα, πιστεύεις πράγματι ότι εσύ είσαι έξυπνη και διαθέτεις χιούμορ?
Και αν είναι έτσι, γιατί τόσον καιρό το κρατάς κρυφό?

----------


## μαρκελα

> ... Αρα τη μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα για βελτιωση στον τομεα τη δινουμε σ αυτα τα άλλα. Δεν απορρίπτω τα βιβλια, άρθρα κλπ αλλα τους αφηνω χωρο μεσα μου όπως λες στο βαθμο όμως που τους αρμόζει γιατι* ουτε την αλλαγη θα φερουν ουτε θαυμα θα κανουν*.


..ναι Γιάννη μου είναι να τόχεις το κάθε τι! Άμα δεν το *διαθέτεις*, αλλά και δεν τόχεις,
σου φταίνε τα ρούχα σου και κατά συνέπεια σου φταίνε κι οι άλλοι! :mad: :p
..ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ.. ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΕΣΕΝΑ!!!!!

----------


## axl100

> Πρέπει να σε πάτησα στον κάλο για να έχεις σκυλιάσει τόσο. Μια κουβέντα είπα και εδώ και μέρες δεν έχει ηρεμήσει.
> Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά, αν ήξερα ότι θα αναστατωθείς τόσο, θα είχα σωπάσει. 
> Εγώ εξάλλου δεν είπα πουθενά ότι είμαι έξυπνη, έχω χιούμορ, είμαι αξιαγάπητη κλπ. γιατί το θεωρώ γελοίο να περιαυτολογώ. 
> Και στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχω τέτοια ανάγκη. Καλό είναι ν'αφήνουμε στην κρίση των άλλων τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς.
> 
> Αλήθεια όμως μαρκέλα, πιστεύεις πράγματι ότι εσύ είσαι έξυπνη και διαθέτεις χιούμορ?
> Και αν είναι έτσι, γιατί τόσον καιρό το κρατάς κρυφό?


 κοριτσια μη μαλωνετε, δεν εχει νοημα, εισαστε εξυπνες και καλη παρεα, οταν δεν μαλωνετε ομως

----------


## μαρκελα

> κοριτσια μη μαλωνετε, δεν εχει νοημα, εισαστε εξυπνες και καλη παρεα, οταν δεν μαλωνετε ομως


axl.. για να ξέρεις, δεν διεκδίκησα ποτέ τον τίτλο της έξυπνης. Μου τον δώσανε γι' *άλλοθι*.. και παρά την θέλησή μου!
Τους ευχαριστώ, αλλά μόνο για τον τίτλο..
Το άλλοθι.. ας το ψάξουν με προσωπική προσπάθεια! :cool:

----------


## axl100

αν καποιος ειναι ηλιθιος προφανως δεν θα του μιλουσαμε

----------


## anonymous_1

> Αυτοί που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους, μπορεί να μην έχουν γιατί έχουν διαβάσει και τέτοια και άλλα, γιατι έχουν συζητήσει με άλλα άτομα που δεν έχουν την άποψη "όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες" και "όλες οι γυναίκες πουτάνες", γιατί έχουν δουλέψει με τον εαυτό τους με όποιον τρόπο τους ταιριάζει καλύτερα, γιατί κάνοντας αρκετές σχέσεις στη ζωή τους έχουν αποκτήσει μια εμπειρία.
> Πάνω απ' όλα όμως, γιατί ενδιαφέρονται να βελτιωθούν όπου μπορούν, γιατί αγαπάνε, εκτιμάνε και σέβονται τον εαυτό τους και κατ' επέκταση αυτούς που βρίσκονται γύρω τους γιατί οι ίδιοι τους έχουν επιλέξει.
> Κάποιοι άλλοι επιλέγουν απλώς να γκρινιάζουν για το τι συμβαίνει γύρω τους, ότι οι σχέσεις έχουν αλλάξει, οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί, γενικά, φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι που δεν έχουν φίλους και ένα σωστό σύντροφο, εκτός από τον εαυτό τους.
> Αυτός που θέλει πραγματικά να ξεφύγει από αυτή την κατάσταση, καλό θα ήταν να είναι πιο ανοιχτός σε άλλες απόψεις, ειδικά όταν προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη ζωή τους.
> Και, όσο και να χτυπιέται η μαρκέλα η οποία έχει καταντήσει γραφική επειδή δεν αντέχει να της την πουν, αλλά δεν κάνει άλλη δουλειά από το να τη λέει σε όσους έχουν λίγο περισσότερο μυαλό από την ίδια, ανήκω στους ανθρώπους που δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις μου,είτε φιλικές είτε ερωτικές. Θα έλεγα μάλλον, ότι ο τομέας των σχέσεων είναι από τα δυνατά μου σημεία. 
> Κάποιος που θέλει να επωφεληθεί από την εμπειρία ανθρώπων σαν κι εμένα, μπορεί να το κάνει. 
> Κάποιος που απλά αρέσκεται να συζητάει με ομοιοπαθείς και να συμφωνούν για το πόσο άχρηστοι είναι οι άλλοι που δεν τους εκτιμάνε, μπορεί μ' αυτό τον τρόπο να παρηγοριέται και να μη νιώθει μόνος, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έτσι βοηθιέται στο να λύσει το πρόβλημά του.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα Μαριαν_μ απλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι καμία φορά μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι ανοιχτοί σε απόψεις, μπορεί να ξέρουν τι φταίει, μπορεί να κάνουν οτιδήποτε περνάει από το χέρι τους για να βελτιωθούν αλλά να μην είναι τόσο ικανοί ή τόσο τυχεροί σε κάποιο τομέα. Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να τους το επισημαίνει κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να τους πληγώνει.
Να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα.
Εγώ πχ ήμουν πάντα πολύ καλή σε γνωσιακό επίπεδο. Παρόλα αυτά, θα ήταν άδικο και αποθαρρυντικό να κατηγορούσα κάποιον άλλο ότι είναι χαζός ή μη ικανός στο να αποκτήσει γνώση επειδή εγώ ήμουν τυχερή ή ικανή όπως θέλεις πες το στο να αναπτύξω πνευματικές δεξιότητες ευκολότερα από κάποιον άλλο.
Έτσι συμβαίνει και στις σχέσεις, για κάποιους είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο προσιτό να προχωρούν και να συνάπτουν σωστά δομημένες σχέσεις αλλά πρέπει να κατανοούν και κάποιον άλλο που αν και προσπαθεί είτε λόγω χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης είτε λόγω απειρίας είτε λόγω ατυχίας και συγκυριών δεν τα καταφέρνει.
Όλοι δε δημιουργηθήκαμε να έχουμε τις ίδιες δεξιότητες και ικανότητες σε όλα τα θέματα.
Και γενικά κάποιος που κάνει πετυχημένες σχέσεις μπορεί να σε συμβουλέψει αλλά όχι να σε βοηθήσει. Ο μόνος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός. Τι και αν εγώ πχ στο λύκειο έγραφα 20, κάποιον φίλο μου μπορεί να τον βοηθούσα να λύσει ένα πρόβλημα αλλά για να πετύχει πρέπει κ ο ίδιος να το αποφασίσει κ να το προσπαθήσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy συμφωνω εν μερει μαζι σου, το διάβασμα τετοιων όντως ωραίων άρθρων απλά ειναι ένα λιθαράκι, βοηθα σιγουρα μεν, αλλά δεν παυει να ειναι λιθαρακι. Ειναι η εμπειρια, η αναλογη παιδεια και τα συναισθηματα, η ωριμότητα, ίσως και κατι έμφυτο στο άτομο, αυτα που συμβάλλουν στο να προκυψει μια ωραια σχέση, σαν κι αυτη την ευτυχισμενη σχεση που ζεις, κι αμα τα εχει κανεις αυτα όντως δεν χρειαζεται να ανοιξει βιβλια και να διαβασει ωραια άρθρα, κι αν διαβασει θα ειναι υποβοηθητικα, σαν λιθαρακια, δεν δημιουργουν υποβαθρο απλά το ενισχύουν. Αρα τη μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα για βελτιωση στον τομεα τη δινουμε σ αυτα τα άλλα. Δεν απορρίπτω τα βιβλια, άρθρα κλπ αλλα τους αφηνω χωρο μεσα μου όπως λες στο βαθμο όμως που τους αρμόζει γιατι ουτε την αλλαγη θα φερουν ουτε θαυμα θα κανουν.


ναι γιαννη ετσι ειναι.
μην υποτιμας ομως και την ...συμβατοτητα των ανθρωπων.
δεν ειναι μικρη υποθεση.
δεν ειμαστε ολοι, για ολους.πρεπει να γινει το ρημαδι το "κλικ". δεν ειναι μυθος...
δεν ειναι απλο να βρουμε ανθρωπους που μας ταιριαζουν αλλα και μας αξιζουν .
Ειδικα αν ειμαστε απογοητευμενοι με την μεχρι τωρα πορεια μας στις σχεσεις, κανουμε πολυ δυσκολοτερα και πολυ πιο αργα το επομενο βημα για να τους ψαξουμε, να ειμαστε ανοιχτοι απεναντι τους, να κοινωνικοποιηθουμε.
ετσι μενουμε ακομα πιο πολυ καιρο μονοι, απογοητευομαστε, κι ολο αυτο ανακυκλωνεται...

----------


## marian_m

> Συμφωνώ σε όλα Μαριαν_μ απλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι καμία φορά μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι ανοιχτοί σε απόψεις, μπορεί να ξέρουν τι φταίει, μπορεί να κάνουν οτιδήποτε περνάει από το χέρι τους για να βελτιωθούν αλλά να μην είναι τόσο ικανοί ή τόσο τυχεροί σε κάποιο τομέα. Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να τους το επισημαίνει κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να τους πληγώνει.
> Να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα.
> Εγώ πχ ήμουν πάντα πολύ καλή σε γνωσιακό επίπεδο. Παρόλα αυτά, θα ήταν άδικο και αποθαρρυντικό να κατηγορούσα κάποιον άλλο ότι είναι χαζός ή μη ικανός στο να αποκτήσει γνώση επειδή εγώ ήμουν τυχερή ή ικανή όπως θέλεις πες το στο να αναπτύξω πνευματικές δεξιότητες ευκολότερα από κάποιον άλλο.
> Έτσι συμβαίνει και στις σχέσεις, για κάποιους είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο προσιτό να προχωρούν και να συνάπτουν σωστά δομημένες σχέσεις αλλά πρέπει να κατανοούν και κάποιον άλλο που αν και προσπαθεί είτε λόγω χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης είτε λόγω απειρίας είτε λόγω ατυχίας και συγκυριών δεν τα καταφέρνει.
> Όλοι δε δημιουργηθήκαμε να έχουμε τις ίδιες δεξιότητες και ικανότητες σε όλα τα θέματα.
> Και γενικά κάποιος που κάνει πετυχημένες σχέσεις μπορεί να σε συμβουλέψει αλλά όχι να σε βοηθήσει. Ο μόνος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει είναι ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός. Τι και αν εγώ πχ στο λύκειο έγραφα 20, κάποιον φίλο μου μπορεί να τον βοηθούσα να λύσει ένα πρόβλημα αλλά για να πετύχει πρέπει κ ο ίδιος να το αποφασίσει κ να το προσπαθήσει.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες. Για κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι πιο εύκολο να δημιουργούν σχέσεις γιατί έχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που βοηθάνε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
Όπως, ανάλογα με τη κλίση και τα ταλέντα που διαθέτει ο καθένας, για κάποιους είναι πιο εύκολο να παίξουν καλά ένα όργανο, να σπουδάσουν αυτό που θέλουν, να μάθουν να κολυμπούν και άλλοι πρέπει να πασχίσουν περισσότερο, να διαβάσουν περισσότερο, να εξασκηθούν περισσότερο για να έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα σε αυτό που θέλουν να πετύχουν.
Λίγοι ως ελάχιστοι όμως, είναι εκείνοι που δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα.
Η ένστασή μου ήταν στο να είμαι αρνητικός εξαρχής σε κάτι που ίσως με βοηθήσει και να θεωρώ ότι, είμαι καταδικασμένος να μην τα καταφέρω ό,τι και να κάνω. Οπότε, ποιος ο λόγος να προσπαθήσω ή να αλλάξω κάτι στη συμπεριφορά μου.
Αυτό δεν το δέχομαι.

----------


## anonymous_1

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες. Για κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι πιο εύκολο να δημιουργούν σχέσεις γιατί έχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που βοηθάνε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.
> Όπως, ανάλογα με τη κλίση και τα ταλέντα που διαθέτει ο καθένας, για κάποιους είναι πιο εύκολο να παίξουν καλά ένα όργανο, να σπουδάσουν αυτό που θέλουν, να μάθουν να κολυμπούν και άλλοι πρέπει να πασχίσουν περισσότερο, να διαβάσουν περισσότερο, να εξασκηθούν περισσότερο για να έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα σε αυτό που θέλουν να πετύχουν.
> Λίγοι ως ελάχιστοι όμως, είναι εκείνοι που δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα.
> Η ένστασή μου ήταν στο να είμαι αρνητικός εξαρχής σε κάτι που ίσως με βοηθήσει και να θεωρώ ότι, είμαι καταδικασμένος να μην τα καταφέρω ό,τι και να κάνω. Οπότε, ποιος ο λόγος να προσπαθήσω ή να αλλάξω κάτι στη συμπεριφορά μου.
> Αυτό δεν το δέχομαι.


Καλά και εγώ αυτό δεν το δέχομαι με τίποτα. Εντάξει να γίνει σε μία φάση απογοήτευσης για κάποιους μήνες και άλλο να γίνεται όλα τα χρόνια..Όλοι τα καταφέρνουν με κάποιο τρόπο ειδικά στα προσωπικά..Στο να παίξω κιθάρα πχ εγώ μπορεί κ να μην τα καταφέρω ποτέ λολ..αλλά ακόμα και σε αυτό είναι μάλλον επειδή δεν το θέλω πολύ :p

----------


## ioannis2

Συμφωνω μαζι σας, πολύ ωραία τα λέτε, Ρεμεντυ, Ανώνυμη, Μαρία-Μ. Σε καποιους το να κανουν σχέσεις με τα άτομα που γουσταρουν/ποθούν είναι πολύ ευκολο για άλλους βουνό, περνανε χρόνια μεχρι να το κατορθωσουν, ίσως και ποτέ και μενουν με κατι κατώτερο απ αυτο που ήθελαν, επειδή δεν απέκτησαν στη ζωη τους την ικανοτητα στις σχεσεις να κερδιζουν αυτο που θελουν. Ειτε το έχεις ειτε όχι. Το να το εχεις αποκταται και εξελίσσεται από την παιδικη ηλικια από τα ερεθισματα και τα κινητρα που σου δινει το περιβαλλον στο οποιο μεγαλώνεις, ίσως σε καποιο βαθμο να ναι και κληρονομητο, εμφυτο. Άμα δεν το έχεις όσα βιβλια κι αν διαβασεις, όσες συμβουλες κι αν παρεις και ψυχοθεραπειες να κανεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι πέρα από μια βελτίωση, στον πυρηνα μενεις ο ίδιος και η δυσκολια ουσιαστικα η ιδια. Στους δευτερους η μεγαλη δυστυχια ειναι να ποθείς, να εισαι βεβαιος ότι το θες αλλά στο μεχρι να το αποκτησεις να απλώνεται χάος το οποίο να μην μπορεις να καλύψεις λογω της ελλειψης ικανοτητας και στο τελος να σου μενει η πικρα που δεν εγινε τιποτα. Αποτελεσμα δυστυχισμενοι ή αποτυχημενοι γαμοι γιατι το δεν πηρα αυτο που ηθελα συνοδευει μια ζωη ασχετως του τι λενε για το θεαθήναι. Όσοι εχουν παιδια ας ακούνε.
Το ΄κλικ΄είναι απλά η αρχή, το ζητημα είναι πως το προχωράς στη συνέχεια (νοουμένου ότι ανταποκρίνεται στις προσδοκίες σου), αν έχεις την ικανότητα (με βαση οσα λεω πιο πανω) να το προχωρησεις και να το φτασεις μεχρι εκει που θελεις, διαφορετικά τελειώνει απ τη μια στιγμη στην άλλη. Κλικ ειναι και οι ευκειριες που χασαμε για όλους αυτους τους λογους.
Και πως να αποκτησεις αυτο που που όντως σ αρεσει και το θελεις άμα μεχρι τωρα ειχες όλο κατώτερα του?

----------


## axl100

> ναι γιαννη ετσι ειναι.
> μην υποτιμας ομως και την ...συμβατοτητα των ανθρωπων.
> δεν ειναι μικρη υποθεση.
> δεν ειμαστε ολοι, για ολους.πρεπει να γινει το ρημαδι το "κλικ". δεν ειναι μυθος...
> δεν ειναι απλο να βρουμε ανθρωπους που μας ταιριαζουν αλλα και μας αξιζουν .
> Ειδικα αν ειμαστε απογοητευμενοι με την μεχρι τωρα πορεια μας στις σχεσεις, κανουμε πολυ δυσκολοτερα και πολυ πιο αργα το επομενο βημα για να τους ψαξουμε, να ειμαστε ανοιχτοι απεναντι τους, να κοινωνικοποιηθουμε.
> ετσι μενουμε ακομα πιο πολυ καιρο μονοι, απογοητευομαστε, κι ολο αυτο ανακυκλωνεται...


το κλικ Remedy μπορει να παιξει ρολο σε μια ξεπετα, ενα καλοκαιρινο ρομαντσο. Οταν ομως ο συναθρωπος σου ειναι επιλογη σου το καλιεργεις το κλικ και γινεται παθιασμενος ερωτας και με αυτον που ειχες συχαθει παλιοτερα εκει μετραει η σχεση και οχι επειδη σου καυλωσε καπου καποτε

----------


## anonymous_1

Ιωάννη εγώ προσωπικά σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά μην έχεις αυτή την παθητική στάση ζωής και γω από βιώματα κάπως έτσι είμαι..Έκανα κάτι με άτομα που δε θεωρούσα ότι μου ταιριάζουν επειδή με επέλεξαν και μόνο και μόνο για να κάνω κάτι. Όταν πάλι κάποιος με επέλεξε και τον θεωρούσα ιδανικό για μένα, απογοητεύτηκα πάλι γιατί ήταν το εντελώς αντίθετο από αυτό που πίστευα και έδειχνε.
Παρόλα αυτά Ιωάννη δεν παίρνω την παθητική στάση που παίρνεις εσύ..Ελπίζω στο μέλλον!! Σκέφτομαι τι πρέπει να διορθώσω και ότι απλά δε μου έτυχε..Με το μοναδικό που έχω συμβιβαστεί είναι ότι δύσκολα θα κάνω εγώ την πρώτη κίνηση (θα την πέσω δηλ σε κάποιον που μου αρέσει) και ίσως αυτό μειώνει τις ευκαιρίες μου αλλά δεν τις μηδενίζει κιόλας. 
Εσύ με όλα αυτά που λες έχεις βάλει τον εαυτό σου στην κατηγορία loser και προσωπικά εγώ αρνούμαι να με βάλω σε αυτή την κατηγορία μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν κατάφερα μέχρι στιγμής να έχω κάποιον που πραγματικά ποθούσα.

----------


## lavie

Ναι κ εγώ είχα βρει τον πρίγκηπα,ήταν καλός,γλυκός...όμως στα δύσκολα ήταν απών δεν κατάλαβε καν ότι ήμουν άρρωστη κ είχαν καταλάβει 2 παιδάκια 15χρονών,κ τώρα axl ναι νιώθει *θυμό εσύ μου το έγραψες όχι μίσος,δεν παραδέχεται ότι κ οι 2 κάναμε λάθηείναι εκδίκηση όταν έχουμε 2 λουλούδια να μη με αφήνει να φάω κ να λέει ότι θα πάρει κ αυτός ισοροπιστή γιατί είμαι καλά*-δε ξανακάνω σχέση,δεν εμπιστεύομαι πια τίποτα*έδωσα τα πάντα κ βρέθηκα στον πάτο* Είναι ρατσιστής με τα ψυχικά, με κάποιον που πήρε ναρκωτικά...με..με..μη κρίνεται για να μη κριθείται,πως θα στιγματίσω κάποιον με ποιό δικαίωμα κ γιατί να μην του απλώσω το χέρι

----------


## axl100

Τωρα τελειωσε πια Εμυ, μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου γιατι δεν σε οφελει σε τπτ. Εχεις τα παιδακια σου που σε αγαπανε και σε καταλαβαινουν. Τα παιδια σε αυτη την ηλικια δεν τα πανε καλα με τους γονεις και ειναι θαυμα που ειναι διπλα σου και σε καταλαβαινουν. Προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να μην μεγαλοποιεις τα προβληματα σου. Αν αγαπας πραγματικα τον αντρα σου μην τον σκεφτεσαι, πες πως βρηκε αυτο που ηθελε και ειναι τωρα καλυτερα και αυτος. Δεν μπορεις να κρατησεις καποιον διπλα σου με το ζορι. Πρωσπαθησε να εχεις μια καλη σχεση μαζι του τουλαχιστον για τα παιδια και μην μιλας ασχημα για αυτον μπροστα τους - το αντιθετο μαλιστα πρεπει να δικιολογεις τις πραξεις του για να μην πληγωνονται τα παιδια γιατι θα τους δημιουργισει προβλημα στις σχεσεις τους οταν μεγαλωσουν.

----------


## lavie

Σε ευχαριστώ έχεις δίκιο απλά 22 χρόνια,2 παιδιά τον αγαπάω κ τώρα με έστειλε πρωι-πρωί στα συσσίτια των εκκλησιών να βρω φαί,τίποτα δεν κάνει γιατί όλο το βράδυ ήταν με την άλλη,axl να προσέχεις κι εσύ αχ όλοι να γίνουμε καλά...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Συμφωνω με τον φιλο ΚΕΝΟ οτι οι γυναικες βρισκουν πιο ευκολα συντροφο.Ακομα και μια ασχημη,χαζη γυναικα,αν κατσει σε ενα μπαρ χωρις να μιλαει καν,ολο και καποιος θα βρεθει να της μιλησει.

Οσο για το πως γινεται να βρισκουν οι γυναικες αντρες και οχι το αντιστροφο,πολυ απλα υπαρχει μια μειοψηφια αλφα αρσενικων που παιρνει την πλειοψηφια των γυναικων,ενω τα υπολοιπα,τα βητα αρσενικα(και γαμα,και δελτα,και ωμεγα μην σας πω),κλαψομουνιζουν σε φορα σαν αυτο :D

----------


## δελφίνι

Εγώ φίλε Κενό που είμαι και γυναίκα έχω 4 χρόνια να κάνω σχέση.

----------


## ioannis2

που θυμηθήκατε το θέμα δυο χρόνια μετα?...

----------


## christos_00

Εγω δεν ειχα και ποτε, αλλα πλεον δεν με απασχολει κιολας, αν ειναι να ρθει, θα ρθει, τωρα απο μονο του?? απο δικη μου κινηση οταν βρεθει η καταλληλη?? θα δειξει. Την ιστορια μου πολλοι απο εσας την ξερετε και στο 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BC%CE%B1%CE%B9

----------


## Elanaki

Καλησπέρα σας, είχα μια σχέση 4 χρόνια και χώρισα πριν ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα...είμαι 29, το πρόβλημα από τότε είναι πως με την στάση μου επιδιώκω επιφανειακές σχέσεις (φοβάμαι την δέσμευση) και δεν θέλω να δεθώ με κάποιον παραπάνω καθώς φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει κάποια άλλη..η αλήθεια είναι δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ξανά..θέλω αλλά συνεχώς περνάνε από το μυαλό μου άσχημες σκέψεις..με τον τρόπο αυτό οι άντρες με βλέπουν διαφορετικά και βλέπω πως ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το σεξ και όχι να με γνωρίσουν πραγματικά. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο γνώρισα διάφορους άντρες..η απογοήτευση ήρθε όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μετά το σεξ εξαφανίζονταν...είμαι εμφανίσημη κοπέλα, μορφωμένη και πολύ δυναμική..έχω απογοητευτεί..θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα ηθελες καπιος να ενδιαφερθει η καλυτερα να μαντεψει το δικο σου μυστικο οπως λεει κ ο ποιητης.. 
αυτο τον καπιο θα μπορουσα να στον περιγραψω αν βαλω τη διεσθηση μου να λειτουργισει

1)πιθανον να εχει μακρια μαλια μπορει κ κοτσιδα
2) πιθανον να το παιζει σοφιστικε φοροντας γυαλι
4) θα φιλοσοφει συνεχως τα πραγματα μεχρι τελικης πτωσης κ θα σου πεταει βαθυστοχαστες ατακες
5) ισως εχει μουσι κ οταν χαμογελα να γυαλιζει το ματι του
6) θα ειναι ευγενικος μεχρι να τα παρει στη κρανα

κ θα μου πεις κ που θα τον βρω αυτον? ελα ντε ιδου η απορια... :)

----------


## christos_00

> Καλησπέρα σας, είχα μια σχέση 4 χρόνια και χώρισα πριν ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα...είμαι 29, το πρόβλημα από τότε είναι πως με την στάση μου επιδιώκω επιφανειακές σχέσεις (φοβάμαι την δέσμευση) και δεν θέλω να δεθώ με κάποιον παραπάνω καθώς φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει κάποια άλλη..η αλήθεια είναι δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ξανά..θέλω αλλά συνεχώς περνάνε από το μυαλό μου άσχημες σκέψεις..με τον τρόπο αυτό οι άντρες με βλέπουν διαφορετικά και βλέπω πως ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το σεξ και όχι να με γνωρίσουν πραγματικά. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο γνώρισα διάφορους άντρες..η απογοήτευση ήρθε όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μετά το σεξ εξαφανίζονταν...είμαι εμφανίσημη κοπέλα, μορφωμένη και πολύ δυναμική..έχω απογοητευτεί..θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..


Καποια στιγμη θα βρεις κι εσυ καραβι να σαλπαρεις. Ολοι βρισκουν. Μια απ τα ιδια συμβαινει κι μ εμενα. Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποια στιγμη θα ρθει και σε μενα, οπως θα ρθει και σε σενα. Κι αφου οπως λες οτι εισαι και εμφανισιμη κοπελα, δεν θ αργησει. Απλως μια συμβουλη θα σε δωσω, μην κανεις βιαστηκες κινησεις, αφου οπως λες οτι εξαφανιζονται μετα το σεξ, πηγαινε λιγο καλμα, λαου λαου, αγαλι αγαλι. Αν διχνεις εξ αρχης οτι εισαι ευκολη, τοτε και οι αντρες θα σε δουν σαν γυναικα της μιας βραδιας. Βγειτε, ξαναβγειτε, ξαναβγειτε, γνωριστειτε πρωτα σαν ανθρωποι και μετα προχωρας στο ερωτικο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπου το ξερω αυτο το εργο τα αντιθετα ελκονται οταν ο ενας ειναι επιφανειακος στο τελος θα κολησει με εναν που ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο του... αφου αν ειναι ο ενας επιφανειακος κ ο αλλος επιφανειακος τοτε πακετοθηκαμε...

----------


## Gandalf32

> θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..


Για να πω την αληθεια το εχω κανει αυτο με αρκετες κοπελες, και τη μονη φορα που ειδα μια κοπελα διαφορετικα και ειμασταν μαζι, ηταν εκεινη αυτη που βασιζε τη σχεση μας στο σεξ και με εκανε να νοιωθω σαν η σχεση μας να μην ειχε αλλη υποσταση. Εγω την αγαπουσα και τη σεβομουν και αυτη ηθελε μονο ικανοποιηση. Προφανώς λοιπόν η σχέση αυτή έληξε σε βραχύ χρονικό διάστημα. Παρόλα αυτά ήταν ένα συναισθηματικά έντονο γεγονός για μένα.

----------


## christos_00

> καπου το ξερω αυτο το εργο τα αντιθετα ελκονται οταν ο ενας ειναι επιφανειακος στο τελος θα κολησει με εναν που ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο του... αφου αν ειναι ο ενας επιφανειακος κ ο αλλος επιφανειακος τοτε πακετοθηκαμε...


αυτο που περιγραφεις θα ειναι μια φλογα του 1ου μηνα, αντε 2ου. Αυτο συμβαινει μονο στον ερωτικο τομεα. Γι αυτο και κραταει λιγο η σχεση, οταν αρχισουν οι τσακωμοι και οι καβγαδες τα παρατας. Καποιοι ομως, οφειλουμε να πουμε, οτι χωριζουν σαν ζευγαρι, αλλα στο θεμα σεξ συνεχιζουν ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα και ερχονται σε επαφη.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Καλησπέρα σας, είχα μια σχέση 4 χρόνια και χώρισα πριν ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα...είμαι 29, το πρόβλημα από τότε είναι πως με την στάση μου επιδιώκω επιφανειακές σχέσεις (φοβάμαι την δέσμευση) και δεν θέλω να δεθώ με κάποιον παραπάνω καθώς φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει κάποια άλλη..η αλήθεια είναι δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ξανά..θέλω αλλά συνεχώς περνάνε από το μυαλό μου άσχημες σκέψεις..με τον τρόπο αυτό οι άντρες με βλέπουν διαφορετικά και βλέπω πως ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το σεξ και όχι να με γνωρίσουν πραγματικά. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο γνώρισα διάφορους άντρες..η απογοήτευση ήρθε όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μετά το σεξ εξαφανίζονταν...είμαι εμφανίσημη κοπέλα, μορφωμένη και πολύ δυναμική..έχω απογοητευτεί..θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..


Πιθανον και συ να εψαχνες σκοπιμα αντρες που σε ελκυαν σεξουαλικα,παραβλεποντας τα υπολοιπα,για αυτο σου ετυχε συχνα αυτο το σκηνικο.Αν ηθελες σοβαρο αντρα,θα τον εβρισκες.

Μην στεναχωριεσαι ομως,απολαυσε ο,τι και αν ερθει.Σε λιγα χρονια θα παντρευτεις,και θα εχεις μια ζωη μπροστα σου,να εισαι με εναν βαρετο τυπο,που δε σε κ@$λωνει,αλλα εισαι μαζι του για ασφαλεια,επειδη ειναι ''καλο παιδι''.Τοτε θα αναπολεις τις μερες που τα ποδια σου ετρεμαν απο την ηδονη που σου προσεφεραν αλλοι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αυτο που περιγραφεις θα ειναι μια φλογα του 1ου μηνα, αντε 2ου. Αυτο συμβαινει μονο στον ερωτικο τομεα. Γι αυτο και κραταει λιγο η σχεση, οταν αρχισουν οι τσακωμοι και οι καβγαδες τα παρατας. Καποιοι ομως, οφειλουμε να πουμε, οτι χωριζουν σαν ζευγαρι, αλλα στο θεμα σεξ συνεχιζουν ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα και ερχονται σε επαφη.


 σε μενα δε κρατησε ενα μηνα αλλα 8 χρονια να σου πω παραδειγμα αυτη επιφανιακη στα παντα κ γω το ακριβως αντιθετο ετσι λοιπον καθομουν κ φιλοσοφουσα πως θα τη κανω να φαει κολημα μαζι μου κ ιδου τη σκεφτηκα *της προτεινα* να παμε ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο πραγμα το οποιο *συμφωνισε κ δεχτηκε* κ το αποτελεσμα ηταν να δουμε τοσο φοβερα πραγματα που δε ξεχνιουνται ετσι μου ελεγε μια ζωη ολο κυκλοφορεις μεσα στο μυαλο μου με σενα κοιμαμαι κ σενα ξυπναω χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

η φιλοσοφια ειναι η δευτερη ξαδερφη της επιτυχιας αριστοτελης.... 

οσο πιο δυσκολη κ επιφανιακη ειναι μια γυναικα με τοσο πιο φιλοσοφο κ ψαγμενο τελικα θα κολησει αυτο το υπογραφω κ απο τη σχεση μου κ απο φιλικα ζευγαρια που γνωριζα μια ζωη γιατι *αν ειναι κ οι δυο επιφανειακοι κανενας απο τους δυο δε θα τολμησει μια βαθυτερη σχεση* ειναι απλο νομιζω...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> *αν ειναι κ οι δυο επιφανειακοι κανενας απο τους δυο δε θα τολμησει μια βαθυτερη σχεση* ειναι απλο νομιζω...


Γραφε 1 αραδα καλυτερα και οχι παραπανω,διοτι με αυτην την αραδα μολις* ζωγραφισες*

----------


## thura7

> Γραφε 1 αραδα καλυτερα και οχι παραπανω,διοτι με αυτην την αραδα μολις* ζωγραφισες*


μνημονιο δε σε ξερω αλλα εγραψες... χαχαχα.... δωσε πονο.. :)

----------


## λενα1988

> Καλησπέρα σας, είχα μια σχέση 4 χρόνια και χώρισα πριν ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα...είμαι 29, το πρόβλημα από τότε είναι πως με την στάση μου επιδιώκω επιφανειακές σχέσεις (φοβάμαι την δέσμευση) και δεν θέλω να δεθώ με κάποιον παραπάνω καθώς φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει κάποια άλλη..η αλήθεια είναι δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ξανά..θέλω αλλά συνεχώς περνάνε από το μυαλό μου άσχημες σκέψεις..με τον τρόπο αυτό οι άντρες με βλέπουν διαφορετικά και βλέπω πως ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το σεξ και όχι να με γνωρίσουν πραγματικά. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο γνώρισα διάφορους άντρες..η απογοήτευση ήρθε όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μετά το σεξ εξαφανίζονταν...είμαι εμφανίσημη κοπέλα, μορφωμένη και πολύ δυναμική..έχω απογοητευτεί..θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..



μην σε περνει απο κατω καταρχην μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα απο την αρχη οτι θα βρει αλλη γιατι η αλλη τι καλυτερο εχει απο σενα ???? δεν καταλαβα!!!!!!!!!!!! η εμπιστοσηνη κοπελα μου την αποκταει ο αλλος με το καιρο κ εκτος αυτο ποτε δεν εμπιστευομαστε 100%.δεν υπαρχει λογος να σε περνει απο κατω απλα δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα ο σωστος οταν θα βρεθει αυτος πιστεψε με θα το καταλαβεις οτι δεν θα σε δει μονο σαν την καλοπεραση του.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> μνημονιο δε σε ξερω αλλα εγραψες... χαχαχα.... δωσε πονο.. :)


Κανεις δεν ξερει κανεναν εδω.. :)

Τα φιλια μου μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι ολυμπιακος! :P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Γραφε 1 αραδα καλυτερα και οχι παραπανω,διοτι με αυτην την αραδα μολις* ζωγραφισες*


 το νοημα βγαινει ομως απο αυτο που λεω. ειναι απολυτος κατανοητο. συνηθως αυτοι που ειναι κ επιφανιακοι εχουν μια ταση να ειναι ευσιγκινιτοι η να ειναι χαμογελαστοι συνεχεια απο οσους ξερω πχ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κανεις δεν ξερει κανεναν εδω..


 μη λες τετοια θα παω στο μαντειο των δελφων κ θα αρχισω τις μαντεψιες χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> το νοημα βγαινει ομως απο αυτο που λεω. ειναι απολυτος κατανοητο. συνηθως αυτοι που ειναι κ επιφανιακοι εχουν μια ταση να ειναι ευσιγκινιτοι η να ειναι χαμογελαστοι συνεχεια απο οσους ξερω πχ...


Ειναι επιφανειακοι επιφανειακα γι'αυτο! :P

----------


## thura7

> Κανεις δεν ξερει κανεναν εδω.. :)
> 
> Τα φιλια μου μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι ολυμπιακος! :P


χαχα... επισης.. δωσε πονο.. εχω πεθανει στα γελια με σενα.. (με τη καλη εννοια εννοειται)... :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια κ το ανεφερες ζωγραφιζω 22 χρονια αφου θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου στη σχολη να κανουμε μαθηματικα κ γω να κανω ζωγραφιες τα βιβλια του διπλανου μου κ να τα διχνω στο καθηγιτη ζωγραφιζα τα παντα θυμαμαι εναν φοιτητη που ερχοταν στη σχολη με τη μηχανη (τοτε ειμασταν στο ιεκ) κ γω τον ειχα τρελανει στα σκιτσα κ τον ειχα κανει σκιτσο να τρεχει βολιδα με τη μηχανη κ ολοι ειχαν κατουριθει στα γελια μεσα στη ταξη ακομα κ ο καθηγιτης

----------


## Elanaki

θα ηθελες καπιος να ενδιαφερθει η καλυτερα να μαντεψει το δικο σου μυστικο οπως λεει κ ο ποιητης..
αυτο τον καπιο θα μπορουσα να στον περιγραψω αν βαλω τη διεσθηση μου να λειτουργισει

1)πιθανον να εχει μακρια μαλια μπορει κ κοτσιδα
2) πιθανον να το παιζει σοφιστικε φοροντας γυαλι
4) θα φιλοσοφει συνεχως τα πραγματα μεχρι τελικης πτωσης κ θα σου πεταει βαθυστοχαστες ατακες
5) ισως εχει μουσι κ οταν χαμογελα να γυαλιζει το ματι του
6) θα ειναι ευγενικος μεχρι να τα παρει στη κρανα

κ θα μου πεις κ που θα τον βρω αυτον? ελα ντε ιδου η απορια... 


χεχε, αλεξανδρε είσαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου...αυτό θέλω..αλλά που να βρεθεί....δυστυχως νιώθω κενή με όποιον και να γνωρίζω...ισως στην αρχή λίγο να ενθουσιάζομαι και μετά μου περνάει...έχω αναπτύξει μια περίεργη αμυνα και το προσπερνάω...απλά νομίζω πως με φθείρει αυτό...σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τιςαπαντήσεις σας και για την στήριξη...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω παιδια , λογω κτθλψης , εχω 8 χρονια να κανω σχεση , κ το χειροτερο ? ( μπορει κ καλυτερο ) ΔΕΝ θελω σχεση . Οχι σαν κατι που λενε , εχω κτθλψη , αλλα και στην σχεση μου κλπ κλπ . Αν εχεις πραματι κτθλψη , την original , δεν εχεις καμμια διαθεση για σχεσεις .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Χαχα,ετσι!Το κρατας αληθινο φιλε :p

----------


## Macgyver

> Χαχα,ετσι!Το κρατας αληθινο φιλε :p



δλδ ? ....................

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλησπέρα σας, είχα μια σχέση 4 χρόνια και χώρισα πριν ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα...είμαι 29, το πρόβλημα από τότε είναι πως με την στάση μου επιδιώκω επιφανειακές σχέσεις (φοβάμαι την δέσμευση) και δεν θέλω να δεθώ με κάποιον παραπάνω καθώς φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει κάποια άλλη..η αλήθεια είναι δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ξανά..θέλω αλλά συνεχώς περνάνε από το μυαλό μου άσχημες σκέψεις..με τον τρόπο αυτό οι άντρες με βλέπουν διαφορετικά και βλέπω πως ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το σεξ και όχι να με γνωρίσουν πραγματικά. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο γνώρισα διάφορους άντρες..η απογοήτευση ήρθε όταν διαπίστωσα ότι μετά το σεξ εξαφανίζονταν...είμαι εμφανίσημη κοπέλα, μορφωμένη και πολύ δυναμική..έχω απογοητευτεί..θα ήθελα έστω και κάποιος να ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει καλύτερα και όχι να με βλέπει μόνο ως αντικείμενο του σεξ..


Λόγω του ότι όλοι οι άντρες που γνώρισες τον τελευταίο χρόνο σου συμπεριφέρθηκαν κατα τον ίδιο ή παρόμοιο ττόπο, ητοι όπως λες σε έβλεπαν ως μηχανή του σεξ, έχεις αναγάγει τις γνωριμίες σου αυτές σε όλο, δλδ έχεις τσουβαλιάσει όλους τους άντρες ως τετοιους χαρακτήρες. Αυτό είναι λάθος αντίληψη και ειναι αποτελεσμα της απογοήτευσης την οποία σου φόρτωσαν οι γνωριμίες σου αυτές. Με απλή λογική το συμπέρασμα σου αυτό δεν στεκει. Το λάθος να το αναζητήσεις σε σενα, στις επιλογές σου, σ' αυτους που πλησιάζεις ή σ΄αυτους που τους δίνεις το πράσινο φως να σε πλησιάσουν. Γουσταρεις φαινεται συγκεκριμένους χαρακτήρες, ταυτίζοντας τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις που σου αφηνουν (πχ. υποτιθέμενος δυναμισμός, χαβαλές, μαγικα), χωρις καν να τους εχεις γνωρισει καλύτερα, με ανδρισμό και πίστη. Φαινεται πως ακόμα δεν καταλαβες πως ότι λάμπει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα χρυσος. Μήπως χρειαζεται να αλλάξεις τα κριτήρια με τα οποία επιλέγεις? Μήπως χρειαζεται να αλλάξεις τα μηνυματα που εσυ τους παιρνας οταν σε γνωριζουν? Μήπως εισαι ευκολόπιστη, σου πουλανε δλδ πολλά κι ωραια, και στο τελος την πατας?

----------


## ioannis2

> Εγω παιδια , λογω κτθλψης , εχω 8 χρονια να κανω σχεση , κ το χειροτερο ? ( μπορει κ καλυτερο ) ΔΕΝ θελω σχεση . Οχι σαν κατι που λενε , εχω κτθλψη , αλλα και στην σχεση μου κλπ κλπ . Αν εχεις πραματι κτθλψη , την original , δεν εχεις καμμια διαθεση για σχεσεις .


Μια καλή σχέση απαλύνει την κατάθλιψη. Με τις ωραιες στιγμες της και την ηρεμία που προσφερει αφαιρείσαι από τα αιτια της καταθλιψης. Ετσι η διαθεση βελτιωνεται. Και νοουμένου ότι δεν έχεις τη σχεση απλα για να φορτωνεις (υπό τυπον πεποιθησης ότι μοιραζεσαι) με τον άλλο τα δικά σου.
Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι η κατάθλιψη δεν σου δινει το κουράγιο να επιδιώξεις να φτιάξεις μια σχέση κι εκτός αυτου με το που ο αλλος θα σε γνωρισει σε τετοια χαλια κατασταση θα φύγει. Καταθλιψη ειναι το αποτελεσμα αυτων που έχουμε περάσει στη ζωη μας, ειναι η απόδειξη ότι ο γενικός απολογισμός της ζωης μας ειναι αρνητικός. Δεν πιστευω να οφειλεται σε οργανικά αίτια, ορμόνες κλπ. Πιστευω αυτο παίζει λίγο ρόλο αμα κάποιος ειναι εκ γενετης ευαισθητος.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=ioannis2;489264] κι εκτός αυτου με το που ο αλλος θα σε γνωρισει σε τετοια χαλια κατασταση θα φύγει. 



Eγω αρνουμαι να κανω γνωριμια σχεσης , ακριβως γι αυτο τον λογο , εχω κ καποια υψηλα στανταρντς απο το παρελθον .

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> δλδ ? ....................


Οτι εχεις την true καταθλιψαρα σε αντιθεση με τους υπολοιπους :cool:

(Πλακα κανω,ε?)




> Μια καλή σχέση απαλύνει την κατάθλιψη. Με τις ωραιες στιγμες της και την ηρεμία που προσφερει αφαιρείσαι από τα αιτια της καταθλιψης. Ετσι η διαθεση βελτιωνεται. Και νοουμένου ότι δεν έχεις τη σχεση απλα για να φορτωνεις (υπό τυπον πεποιθησης ότι μοιραζεσαι) με τον άλλο τα δικά σου.
> Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι η κατάθλιψη δεν σου δινει το κουράγιο να επιδιώξεις να φτιάξεις μια σχέση κι εκτός αυτου με το που ο αλλος θα σε γνωρισει σε τετοια χαλια κατασταση θα φύγει. Καταθλιψη ειναι το αποτελεσμα αυτων που έχουμε περάσει στη ζωη μας, ειναι η απόδειξη ότι ο γενικός απολογισμός της ζωης μας ειναι αρνητικός. Δεν πιστευω να οφειλεται σε οργανικά αίτια, ορμόνες κλπ. Πιστευω αυτο παίζει λίγο ρόλο αμα κάποιος ειναι εκ γενετης ευαισθητος.


+απειρο




> Γουσταρεις φαινεται συγκεκριμένους χαρακτήρες, ταυτίζοντας τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις που σου αφηνουν (πχ. υποτιθέμενος δυναμισμός, χαβαλές, μαγικα), χωρις καν να τους εχεις γνωρισει καλύτερα, με ανδρισμό και πίστη. Φαινεται πως ακόμα δεν καταλαβες πως ότι λάμπει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα χρυσος. Μήπως χρειαζεται να αλλάξεις τα κριτήρια με τα οποία επιλέγεις? Μήπως χρειαζεται να αλλάξεις τα μηνυματα που εσυ τους παιρνας οταν σε γνωριζουν? Μήπως εισαι ευκολόπιστη, σου πουλανε δλδ πολλά κι ωραια, και στο τελος την πατας?


Ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες,και γω της ειχα πει οτι αν ηθελε σοβαρο αντρα θα τον εβρισκε.Αν συνεχως διαλεγεις αντρες που φαινονται καλοι εραστες,αλλα οχι καλοι συντροφοι,σημαινει οτι μαλλον σε ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο το σεξ,παρα μια σχεση.

Και δεν ειναι κακο αυτο,αρκει να ξεκαθαρισει τι θελει.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ουτε εγω θελω να ξανακανω σχεση με γυναικα που δε μου ταιριαζει και δε καταλαβαινει. γι'αυτο ειμαι προσεκτικος με τις γνωριμιες μου. ειδικα κατι τελευταιες ηταν καταστροφικες κι ακομα προσπαθω να συνελθω. και τελικα καταληγω οτι περνω καλυτερα με την εργενικη ζωη, ακομα κι αν καποιες φορες μου λειπει η ασφαλεια του να εχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου. προτιμω μονος μου παρα να τρεχω και να γινομαι μαλακας για χαρη καποιας αλλης, επειδη εχει σκατα στο κεφαλι της. δυστυχως σημερα η πλειοψηφια φαινεται να ειναι ετσι, οποτε δε με βλεπω να ξανακανω σχεση.

----------


## λιλιουμ

ΚΕΝΟ θα θελα να ξερα σε ποια απο τις κατηγοριες σου που εχεις βαλει τις ελληνιδες γυναικες θα επεφτα. Υπολογιζω οτι μαλλον θα επεφτα στο κενο! χχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Αλαφροίσκιωτος;489279]Οτι εχεις την true καταθλιψαρα σε αντιθεση με τους υπολοιπους :cool:

(Πλακα κανω,ε?)




Δεν τρεχει τιποτα , αφου ετσι ειμαι , να μην το παραδεχτω ?

----------


## stefamw

Εχω να κανω σχεση 5 χρονια. Με κοινωνικη φοβια, καταθλιψη, αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, διασπαση προσοχης, ακουστικη δυσλεξια ε οσο καλος και να σαι εξωτερικα δεν ειμαι εγω για σχεση. Εχω πολλα θεματα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaλα δεν ειπαμε εξωτερικα να δαγκωνεις αλλα απο οτι βλεπεις η εμφανιση δεν εχει κ τοσο σημασια

----------


## paintitblack

> Εχω να κανω σχεση 5 χρονια. Με κοινωνικη φοβια, καταθλιψη, αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, διασπαση προσοχης, ακουστικη δυσλεξια ε οσο καλος και να σαι εξωτερικα δεν ειμαι εγω για σχεση. Εχω πολλα θεματα.


τι παει να πει δεν κανεις για σχεση
εσυ εισαι αυτος που εισαι και θα εχεις θετικα στοιχεια σιγουρα
οι αλλοι ειναι μαλακες που δεν δειχνουν κατανοηση

----------


## ioannis2

> Εχω να κανω σχεση 5 χρονια. Με κοινωνικη φοβια, καταθλιψη, αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, διασπαση προσοχης, ακουστικη δυσλεξια ε οσο καλος και να σαι εξωτερικα δεν ειμαι εγω για σχεση. Εχω πολλα θεματα.


Ειναι τα θεματα σου αυτα, τα οποια σου υπέβαλαν πως δεν κανεις για σχεση. Στην ικανότητα αυτη καθ αυτη για σχεση μπορει να σαι μια χαρα άτομο, ιδανικός συντροφος για καποια κοπέλα. Οι άλλοι που εχουν σχεση μπορεί να είναι υποδεέστεροι σου σ΄αυτα που θα μπορουσε να προσφερει κανεις σε μια κοπελα. Όμως τα θεματα σου, σου στερησαν την ικανοτητα να σκέφτεσαι καθαρα και λογικά. Κι ετσι συνεδεσες στη σκεψη σου άσχετα μεταξυ τους πραγματα.

----------


## Elanaki

Καλησπέρα σας και καλό χειμώνα...στην σκέψη και μόνο με πιάνει κατάθλιψη...διάβασα τις συμβουλες σας και έχετε δίκιο, προφανώς και δείχνω λάθος μηνύματα στους άντρες..πρόσφατο παράδειγμα γνώρισα έναν τύπο με τον οποίο από την πρώτη στιγμή ήξερα ότι θα κάνουμε σεξ τν ίδια βραδυά και δεν θα μπορούσα να συγκρατηθώ...ήξερα πως αυτός δεν ήθελε κάτι σοβαρό μαζί μου ούτε και εγώ..αλλά στην σκέψη ότι θα μπορούσε να με έβλεπε για σχέση αμέσως τότε ξενερώνω κατά μία έννοια και το θεωρώ βαρετό...καθώς μου αρέσει το παιχνίδι γενικότερα (έστω και σε μία σχέση)...
Να μην σας κουράζω καθώς βλέπω πως υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα εδώ μέσα και νιώθω και άσχημα...απλά νιώθω πολύ ΜΟΝΗ...

----------


## IVAN

> Να μην σας κουράζω καθώς βλέπω πως υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα εδώ μέσα και νιώθω και άσχημα...απλά νιώθω πολύ ΜΟΝΗ...


καλησπέρα, δεν το γράφω μόνο για σένα αλλά με αφορμή την τελευταία σου παράγραφο θα σου πω ότι δεν κουράζεις και δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν (όπως και κανένας εδώ..) και ο χωρισμός, κι μοναξιά σοβαρά προβλήματα είναι .... μπορεί να μην φαίνονται στην αρχή αλλά στην πορεία δημιουργούν πολλά θέματα ...με μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε στη ζωή μας... γνώμη μου είναι αλλά το πιστεύω ...

----------


## Elanaki

> καλησπέρα, δεν το γράφω μόνο για σένα αλλά με αφορμή την τελευταία σου παράγραφο θα σου πω ότι δεν κουράζεις και δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν (όπως και κανένας εδώ..) και ο χωρισμός, κι μοναξιά σοβαρά προβλήματα είναι .... μπορεί να μην φαίνονται στην αρχή αλλά στην πορεία δημιουργούν πολλά θέματα ...με μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε στη ζωή μας... γνώμη μου είναι αλλά το πιστεύω ...


IVAN νόμιζα πως είμαι η μόνη που νιώθει έτσι και ξαφνικά βλέπω πως όλος ο κόσμος αντιμετωπίζει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα και άλλα πιο σοβαρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πολλές φορές βλέπω ότι όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω μου είναι ευτυχισμένοι και εγώ όχι..και αναρωτιέμαι τι φταίει, αν φταιω εγώ με κάποια επιλογή μου (επαγγελματική, ερωτική κτλ)...
Νιώθω πολύ μόνη σήμερα και τελευταία με φοβίζει η σκέψη πως κάτι θα μου συμβεί και δεν θα με ψάξει κανείς..αυτό προέκυψε από ένα περιστατικό που είχα τελευταία και ευτυχώς υπήρχε κάποιος δίπλα μου αλλά μου ξύπνησε αυτόν τον φόβο. Σήμερα με έπιασε στον δρόμο ένιωθα αδυναμία και σκέπτηκα και να πέσεις κάτω ποιος θα νοιαστεί;; και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω και να γυρίσω σπίτι μου..
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Καλησπέρα σας και καλό χειμώνα...στην σκέψη και μόνο με πιάνει κατάθλιψη...διάβασα τις συμβουλες σας και έχετε δίκιο, προφανώς και δείχνω λάθος μηνύματα στους άντρες..πρόσφατο παράδειγμα γνώρισα έναν τύπο με τον οποίο από την πρώτη στιγμή ήξερα ότι θα κάνουμε σεξ τν ίδια βραδυά και δεν θα μπορούσα να συγκρατηθώ...ήξερα πως αυτός δεν ήθελε κάτι σοβαρό μαζί μου ούτε και εγώ..αλλά στην σκέψη ότι θα μπορούσε να με έβλεπε για σχέση αμέσως τότε ξενερώνω κατά μία έννοια και το θεωρώ βαρετό...καθώς μου αρέσει το παιχνίδι γενικότερα (έστω και σε μία σχέση)...
> Να μην σας κουράζω καθώς βλέπω πως υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα εδώ μέσα και νιώθω και άσχημα...απλά νιώθω πολύ ΜΟΝΗ...


Μην κανεις σχεση τοτε,απολαυσε το και προχωρα σε σχεση με οποιον και οποτε θελεις!

----------


## IVAN

> IVAN νόμιζα πως είμαι η μόνη που νιώθει έτσι και ξαφνικά βλέπω πως όλος ο κόσμος αντιμετωπίζει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα και άλλα πιο σοβαρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πολλές φορές βλέπω ότι όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω μου είναι ευτυχισμένοι και εγώ όχι..και αναρωτιέμαι τι φταίει, αν φταιω εγώ με κάποια επιλογή μου (επαγγελματική, ερωτική κτλ)...
> Νιώθω πολύ μόνη σήμερα και τελευταία με φοβίζει η σκέψη πως κάτι θα μου συμβεί και δεν θα με ψάξει κανείς..αυτό προέκυψε από ένα περιστατικό που είχα τελευταία και ευτυχώς υπήρχε κάποιος δίπλα μου αλλά μου ξύπνησε αυτόν τον φόβο. Σήμερα με έπιασε στον δρόμο ένιωθα αδυναμία και σκέπτηκα και να πέσεις κάτω ποιος θα νοιαστεί;; και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω και να γυρίσω σπίτι μου..
> Ευχαριστώ


.................................................. ...... το ανάρτησα δυο φορές και ακόμα δενν έχω καταλάβει πως

----------


## IVAN

> IVAN νόμιζα πως είμαι η μόνη που νιώθει έτσι και ξαφνικά βλέπω πως όλος ο κόσμος αντιμετωπίζει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα και άλλα πιο σοβαρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πολλές φορές βλέπω ότι όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω μου είναι ευτυχισμένοι και εγώ όχι..και αναρωτιέμαι τι φταίει, αν φταίω εγώ με κάποια επιλογή μου (επαγγελματική, ερωτική κτλ)...
> Νιώθω πολύ μόνη σήμερα και τελευταία με φοβίζει η σκέψη πως κάτι θα μου συμβεί και δεν θα με ψάξει κανείς..αυτό προέκυψε από ένα περιστατικό που είχα τελευταία και ευτυχώς υπήρχε κάποιος δίπλα μου αλλά μου ξύπνησε αυτόν τον φόβο. Σήμερα με έπιασε στον δρόμο ένιωθα αδυναμία και σκέφτηκα και να πέσεις κάτω ποιος θα νοιαστεί;; και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω και να γυρίσω σπίτι μου..
> Ευχαριστώ


Ελενάκι κι εγώ ακριβώς αυτό νόμιζα όταν είχα πέσει σε τέλμα, δεν λέω ότι έχεις πέσει εσύ προς θεού για την δική μου ''εμπειρία'' αναφέρομαι...τα αποτελέσματα όμως είναι παρόμοια.
Αποξένωση, αγωνία θλίψη..και ήπιας μορφής κατάθλιψη...αυτό το έχω χρόνια από διάφορους λόγους..ευτυχία, τι είναι ευτυχία;; οι στιγμές που ζούμε και μας δημιουργούν χαρούμενα συναισθήματα, αλλά που η σύντομη διάρκειά τους μας οδηγεί και πάλι στην ''μιζέρια μας'' .. όχι δεν το νομίζω ..προσωπικά πιστεύω πως εκείνες οι στιγμές που θυμάμαι κι ακόμα μου δημιουργούν παρόμοια συναισθήματα κι ας έχουν περάσει χρόνια έχουν τελικά μεγαλύτερη αξία και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν και παραμένουν ευτυχισμένες στιγμές..πέρασαν μεν έχουν χαραχτεί όπως στην μνήμη μου...η δυστυχία όμως δεν είναι ένα αντίστοιχο ισοδύναμο με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, ίσως γιατί είναι διαποτισμένη η φύση του ανθρώπου και της κοινωνίας από αυτή..έχει πολλά ύπουλα ''υλικά'' άγχος, στρες κ.τ.λ... προβλήματα όπως σωστά γράφεις κι εσύ...στη δουλειά αλλά κυρίως στην ανεργία ή την κακοπληρωμένη ''δουλειά''..στις σχέσεις φιλικές, ερωτικές οικογενειακές...
Οπότε καλή κι αισιόδοξη η ''ματιά σου'' αλλά ίσως τα βλέπεις πολύ αισιόδοξα ρε συ, την διάχυτη ευτυχία που λες ότι βλέπεις, μακάρι να ήταν έτσι, να είναι έτσι...ίσως όμως να τα βλέπω πολύ απαισιόδοξα εγώ..και δεν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι...
Παντού βλέπεις καχύποπτους ανθρώπους απέναντι σε κάθε λογική και λογικό άνθρωπο αλλά έτοιμους να πιστέψουν κάθε παραλογισμό και παράλογο αντίστοιχα άνθρωπο 
Κάνω μόλις τώρα την σκέψη ότι η δίκη σου αισιόδοξη ματιά που σου δημιουργεί θλίψη και είσαι άσχημα που δεν μπορείς κι εσύ να την νιώσεις, σου δίνει ένα πλεονέκτημα..έχεις ελπίδα..και καλώς κάνεις κι έχεις ..η ελπίδα υπάρχει (?) εν πάσει περιπτώσει πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπου κρυμμένη..άρα, κάνε την αδυναμία ..δύναμη ..και από τις στάχτες ξανά φουντώνει η φωτιά...

Και φταις με τις επιλογές που σε πικραίνουν (όχι μόνο εσύ, όλοι μας) και δεν φταις ... πως να κάνεις όμως, την σωστή επιλογή όταν δεν έχεις όλα τα ''δεδομένα'' στον έρωτα π.χ. ... ο καθένας ''πουλάει'' τον εαυτό του με σκοπό να κάνει μια επιφανειακή ''σχέση'', ενδεχομένως όλο αυτό (σπάνια) να καταλήξει σ έναν αληθινό έρωτα μα η αρχική πρόθεση είναι προϊόν ψυχρού και αισχρού πολλές φορές, υπολογισμού και μοιραία καταλήγει στο χωρισμό..στον πόνο στην απόγνωση...στο φόβο ...αυτός ο φόβος ..της μοναξιάς είναι που δημιουργεί αυτές τις σύντομες και χωρίς νόημα επαφές .. όπως και ο πόνος της άσχημης κατάληξης ενός πραγματικού έρωτα.. αυτό που μάλλον νιώθεις εσύ...

Στη δουλειά από την άλλη το να ''πουλά'' κάποιος τον εαυτό του είναι ''προτέρημα'' οπότε ...βράσε όρυζα...

Περισσότερο μοιάζει να ψάχνεις φίλους, φίλες παρά ερωτικό σύντροφο μακάρι να βρεις πολλούς/λες ..και ακόμα πιο καλά να βρεις και τον άνθρωπο που θα συνδυάσει και τα δυο.. 
Τα έγραψα κάπως μπερδεμένα και γενικά ..αλλά (και) εσένα αφορούν νομίζω.. κι γω σε ευχαριστώ για την .................................................. ....υπομονή

υ.γ. Σόρρυ και για την έκθεση ιδεών από πάνω ...καμιά φορά με πιάνει ''πάρλα'' στα δάκτυλα..

----------


## Elanaki

> Ελενάκι κι εγώ ακριβώς αυτό νόμιζα όταν είχα πέσει σε τέλμα, δεν λέω ότι έχεις πέσει εσύ προς θεού για την δική μου ''εμπειρία'' αναφέρομαι...τα αποτελέσματα όμως είναι παρόμοια.
> Αποξένωση, αγωνία θλίψη..και ήπιας μορφής κατάθλιψη...αυτό το έχω χρόνια από διάφορους λόγους..ευτυχία, τι είναι ευτυχία;; οι στιγμές που ζούμε και μας δημιουργούν χαρούμενα συναισθήματα, αλλά που η σύντομη διάρκειά τους μας οδηγεί και πάλι στην ''μιζέρια μας'' .. όχι δεν το νομίζω ..προσωπικά πιστεύω πως εκείνες οι στιγμές που θυμάμαι κι ακόμα μου δημιουργούν παρόμοια συναισθήματα κι ας έχουν περάσει χρόνια έχουν τελικά μεγαλύτερη αξία και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν και παραμένουν ευτυχισμένες στιγμές..πέρασαν μεν έχουν χαραχτεί όπως στην μνήμη μου...η δυστυχία όμως δεν είναι ένα αντίστοιχο ισοδύναμο με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, ίσως γιατί είναι διαποτισμένη η φύση του ανθρώπου και της κοινωνίας από αυτή..έχει πολλά ύπουλα ''υλικά'' άγχος, στρες κ.τ.λ... προβλήματα όπως σωστά γράφεις κι εσύ...στη δουλειά αλλά κυρίως στην ανεργία ή την κακοπληρωμένη ''δουλειά''..στις σχέσεις φιλικές, ερωτικές οικογενειακές...
> Οπότε καλή κι αισιόδοξη η ''ματιά σου'' αλλά ίσως τα βλέπεις πολύ αισιόδοξα ρε συ, την διάχυτη ευτυχία που λες ότι βλέπεις, μακάρι να ήταν έτσι, να είναι έτσι...ίσως όμως να τα βλέπω πολύ απαισιόδοξα εγώ..και δεν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι...
> Παντού βλέπεις καχύποπτους ανθρώπους απέναντι σε κάθε λογική και λογικό άνθρωπο αλλά έτοιμους να πιστέψουν κάθε παραλογισμό και παράλογο αντίστοιχα άνθρωπο 
> Κάνω μόλις τώρα την σκέψη ότι η δίκη σου αισιόδοξη ματιά που σου δημιουργεί θλίψη και είσαι άσχημα που δεν μπορείς κι εσύ να την νιώσεις, σου δίνει ένα πλεονέκτημα..έχεις ελπίδα..και καλώς κάνεις κι έχεις ..η ελπίδα υπάρχει (?) εν πάσει περιπτώσει πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπου κρυμμένη..άρα, κάνε την αδυναμία ..δύναμη ..και από τις στάχτες ξανά φουντώνει η φωτιά...
> 
> Και φταις με τις επιλογές που σε πικραίνουν (όχι μόνο εσύ, όλοι μας) και δεν φταις ... πως να κάνεις όμως, την σωστή επιλογή όταν δεν έχεις όλα τα ''δεδομένα'' στον έρωτα π.χ. ... ο καθένας ''πουλάει'' τον εαυτό του με σκοπό να κάνει μια επιφανειακή ''σχέση'', ενδεχομένως όλο αυτό (σπάνια) να καταλήξει σ έναν αληθινό έρωτα μα η αρχική πρόθεση είναι προϊόν ψυχρού και αισχρού πολλές φορές, υπολογισμού και μοιραία καταλήγει στο χωρισμό..στον πόνο στην απόγνωση...στο φόβο ...αυτός ο φόβος ..της μοναξιάς είναι που δημιουργεί αυτές τις σύντομες και χωρίς νόημα επαφές .. όπως και ο πόνος της άσχημης κατάληξης ενός πραγματικού έρωτα.. αυτό που μάλλον νιώθεις εσύ...
> 
> Στη δουλειά από την άλλη το να ''πουλά'' κάποιος τον εαυτό του είναι ''προτέρημα'' οπότε ...βράσε όρυζα...
> ...



Καλημέρα, διάβασα το πρωί το μήνυμα σου και σκέφτηκα...που είδες την αισιοδοξία;; χεχε τελικά μάλλον είμαι αισιόδοξη αλλά με πιάνει κρίση γκρίνιας και παράπονου, δεν είμαι και πολύ του γραπτού λόγου αν και θα ήθελα να γράψω πολλά πάνω σε αυτά που έγραψες, στέκομαι μόνο στο τελευταίο ότι χρειάζομαι φίλους...όλοι οι φίλοι μου είναι μακρυά, και όσους έχω εδώ στην δουλεία μόλις σχόλάμε οι περισσότεροι έχουν την ζωή τους, οι αποστάσεις είναι ένα πρόβλημα οπότε γυρνάω σπίτι χωρίς να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο μου για κάποια πρόταση, πολλές φορές προτείνω εγώ και επειδή ξέρω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι το οικονομικό κυρίως για τους άλλους τότε κάνω εγώ πίσω και δεν σκέπτομαι τα λεφτά για να πάω να τους βρω κτλ, πωωωωωω σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή και ενώ θα μπορούσα να είμαι χαρούμενη σκέπτομαι πως το βράδυ θα το περάσω πάλι σπίτι μόνη (δεν έχω ούτε την οικογένειά μου εδώ Αθήνα και είναι χειρότερο). Χάρηκα με όλα αυτά που μου έγραψες με έβαλαν σε σκέψεις..

----------


## IVAN

> Καλημέρα, διάβασα το πρωί το μήνυμα σου και σκέφτηκα...που είδες την αισιοδοξία;; χεχε τελικά μάλλον είμαι αισιόδοξη αλλά με πιάνει κρίση γκρίνιας και παράπονου, δεν είμαι και πολύ του γραπτού λόγου αν και θα ήθελα να γράψω πολλά πάνω σε αυτά που έγραψες, στέκομαι μόνο στο τελευταίο ότι χρειάζομαι φίλους...όλοι οι φίλοι μου είναι μακρυά, και όσους έχω εδώ στην δουλεία μόλις σχόλάμε οι περισσότεροι έχουν την ζωή τους, οι αποστάσεις είναι ένα πρόβλημα οπότε γυρνάω σπίτι χωρίς να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο μου για κάποια πρόταση, πολλές φορές προτείνω εγώ και επειδή ξέρω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι το οικονομικό κυρίως για τους άλλους τότε κάνω εγώ πίσω και δεν σκέπτομαι τα λεφτά για να πάω να τους βρω κτλ, πωωωωωω σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή και ενώ θα μπορούσα να είμαι χαρούμενη σκέπτομαι πως το βράδυ θα το περάσω πάλι σπίτι μόνη (δεν έχω ούτε την οικογένειά μου εδώ Αθήνα και είναι χειρότερο). Χάρηκα με όλα αυτά που μου έγραψες με έβαλαν σε σκέψεις..


Καλημέρα,, :)....η αισιοδοξία σου δεν διακρίνετε κι ίσως και να έχω κάνει λάθος ...αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο καθένας καταλαβαίνοντας ότι έχει θέμα...ότι δεν περνά καλά δλδ κι ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνει γι αυτό, έχει κάνει τα μισά βήματα προς την λύση...είναι ένας κουραστικός και επίπονος δρόμος αλλά αφενός πρέπει να γίνει κι αφετέρου.. είσαι ακόμα μέσα στον δρόμο...ακόμα..
μπορεί να μην πάρει καιρό .. κάθε μέρα είναι μια ευκαιρία, για νέους φίλους και σχέσεις γιατί όχι.... μη σκέφτεσαι μια χαμένη παρασκευή, ή ένα μοναχικό σ/κ....
Μπορείς και μόνη να βγεις φτάνει να σε ικανοποίηση αυτό που θα κάνεις...κι αυτό μπορεί αυτό να ναι και μια απλή βόλτα...

----------


## stellafire

εγω μπορω να κανω μια ερωτηση? ( το ξερω παραλογο χρονια μετα απλως διαβαζα το θεμα κ το βρηκα ενδιαφερον) εσεις οι ανδρες που λετε οτι θελετε το αλλο σας μισο και οσες γνωριζετε σας απογοητευουν, τι ακριβως σας απογοητευει? η εμφανιση? ο χαρακτηρας? γιατι εγω απο την εμπειρια μου-ειμαι σε κοριτσοπαρεα μεγαλη- ξερω οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανδρες λενε θελω να βρω ενα καλο κοριτσι αλλα μολις αυτο του παρουσιαστει και ειναι σε παρεα , αν δεν πολυβλεπεται, κατα κανονα πανε απευθειας στη φιλη που ειναι ομορφη και μετα λενε(για τη φιλη) δε μου κανε γιατι ηταν κακος χαρακτηρας ή βαρετη . θελω να ρωτησω δηλαδη αν οντως δε σας παρουσιαστηκαν ενδιαφερουσες κοπελες ή τις απορριψατε γιατι επαιξε κ εμφανιση που δε σας αρεσε

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> εγω μπορω να κανω μια ερωτηση? ( το ξερω παραλογο χρονια μετα απλως διαβαζα το θεμα κ το βρηκα ενδιαφερον) εσεις οι ανδρες που λετε οτι θελετε το αλλο σας μισο και οσες γνωριζετε σας απογοητευουν, τι ακριβως σας απογοητευει? η εμφανιση? ο χαρακτηρας? γιατι εγω απο την εμπειρια μου-ειμαι σε κοριτσοπαρεα μεγαλη- ξερω οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανδρες λενε θελω να βρω ενα καλο κοριτσι αλλα μολις αυτο του παρουσιαστει και ειναι σε παρεα , αν δεν πολυβλεπεται, κατα κανονα πανε απευθειας στη φιλη που ειναι ομορφη και μετα λενε(για τη φιλη) δε μου κανε γιατι ηταν κακος χαρακτηρας ή βαρετη . θελω να ρωτησω δηλαδη αν οντως δε σας παρουσιαστηκαν ενδιαφερουσες κοπελες ή τις απορριψατε γιατι επαιξε κ εμφανιση που δε σας αρεσε


Και τα 2 χρειαζονται,οι γυναικες περνανε απο ενα διπλο φιλτρο
α φιλτρο:Εμφανιση.Αν μας αρεσει η εμφανιση προχωραμε.Αν οχι,τοτε οχι.
β φιλτρο:Χαρακτηρας.Αν μας κανει η συμπεριφορα της τοτε προχωραμε σε σχεση.Αν οχι,τοτε σταματαμε στο σαρκικο.

Πολυ χοντρικα αυτα,σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και η φαση που ειναι ο καθενας,ο χαρακτηρας του,ποσο καιρο ειναι μονος,ποσο θελει να συμβιβαστει,τι ψαχνει κλπ,αλλα αυτος ειναι ο κανονας πανω κατω.

Και να σου πω την αληθεια,λιγες φορες εχω συναντησει ενδιαφερουσες γυναικες,8 στους 10 ενδιαφεροντες ανθρωπους που εχω γνωρισει ηταν αντρες.Οι γυναικες εχουν συνηθισει πολυ να ζουν στην σκια των αντρων της ζωης τους (ειτε ειναι γκομενοι ειτε συγγενεις) για να διαμορφωσουν ενδιαφερουσες προσωπικοτητες.Οποτε η αλλη πρεπει να ειναι κατι το πολυ ξεχωριστο ωστε να μας τραβηξει,παρα την εμφανιση της.

----------


## marian_m

> Και να σου πω την αληθεια,λιγες φορες εχω συναντησει ενδιαφερουσες γυναικες,8 στους 10 ενδιαφεροντες ανθρωπους που εχω γνωρισει ηταν αντρες.Οι γυναικες εχουν συνηθισει πολυ να ζουν στην σκια των αντρων της ζωης τους (ειτε ειναι γκομενοι ειτε συγγενεις) για να διαμορφωσουν ενδιαφερουσες προσωπικοτητες.Οποτε η αλλη πρεπει να ειναι κατι το πολυ ξεχωριστο ωστε να μας τραβηξει,παρα την εμφανιση της.


Μάλλον κινούμαστε σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα. Γιατί εγώ το αντίθετο παρατηρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Πιθανόν να ζεις σε υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή ή να συναναστρέφεσαι γυναίκες που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη μόρφωση και φιλοδοξίες.
Ή απλά, αυτές να σου τραβάν την προσοχή.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Μάλλον κινούμαστε σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα. Γιατί εγώ το αντίθετο παρατηρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> Πιθανόν να ζεις σε υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή ή να συναναστρέφεσαι γυναίκες που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη μόρφωση και φιλοδοξίες.
> Ή απλά, αυτές να σου τραβάν την προσοχή.


Και ομως τιποτα απο τα δυο.Ειδικα το πρωτο.
Θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες,αλλα με λυπη εχω παρατηρησει οτι ουτε η μορφωση,ουτε τα λεφτα παιζουν ιδιαιτερο ρολο ως προς αυτο.Σιγουρα οι πλουσιοτερες εχουν περισσοτερες ευκαιριες να ειναι πιο καλλιεργημενες και πολυπλευρες,αλλα δεν τις εκμεταλευονται.Και πολλες μορφωμενες εχω δει,που ουτε να πλυνουν τα σκαλια μου δε θα επαιρνα.Ειχα βγαλει υψηλοβαθμη σχολη και τις ειχα ζησει αρκετα τις μορφωμενες.Ουτε εχω παρατηρησει σημαντικοτερες διαφορες αναμεσα σε ομορφοτερες και ασχημοτερες γυναικες.

Ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο εχει μαθει να νιαουριζει απλως και να εκμεταλευεται την οποια θυληκοτητα του.Γιατι?Γιατι αυτο αρκει για να παρει αυτο που θελει απο τους περισσοτερους αντρες.
Λιγες φορες θα δω μια γυναικα να ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας,να ειναι αστεια (και οταν λεω αστεια,εννοω αστεια,τα νιαουρισματα και οι παλιμπαιδισμοι δεν ειναι χιουμορ) ή να εχει κατι ενδιαφερον να μου πει σχετικα με ενα ευρυτερο θεμα.

Δεν παραπονιεμαι,αν και θα προτιμουσα τα πραγματα να ηταν λιγο καλυτερα,αλλα λεω πως βλεπω την κατασταση.Για να το δεσω με αυτο που ειπα πριν,αφου ενδιαφερουσα δυσκολα θα ειναι (τουλαχιστον σε συγκριση με τους φιλους μου),ας ειναι εμφανισιμη :cool:

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Εγω πιστευω οτι μεγαλο ρολο παιζει,το οτι οι αντρες αργουν να ωριμασουν σεξουαλικα και κυριως συναισθηματικα σε σχεση με τις γυναικες,με αποτελεσμα το καθε φυλο να ακολουθει διαφορετικους δρομους.Μια κοπελα στα 14 της,ειναι σε θεση να χει μια σχετικα μακροχρονη σχεση με μεγαλυτερα αγορια και περναει πολυ χρονο μαζι τους.Το αντιστοιχο αγορι στα 14 και μεχρι τα 17-18,συχνα ειναι μπακουρι και μπαινει σε αλλα τριπακια,με χομπυ,μπαλα,ιντερνετ καφε κλπ,γιατι κανει παρεα με αγορια της ηλικια του.Αυτα τα τριπακια παραμενουν και αφου ωριμασει ο αντρας κανει σχεσεις και συχνα τον ακολουθουν σε ολη του την ζωη.

Ετσι ενω η γυναικα παραταει τις κουκλες της απο τα 12,το αγορι παιζει με τα δικα του παιχνιδακια μεχρι να γινει ενηλικος τουλαχιστον,και αυτο διαμορφωνει διαφορετικους χαρακτηρες και στασεις.

----------


## IVAN

Άποψή μου είναι καταρχάς ότι δεν υπάρχει το άλλο..... μισό...... πουθενά, αλλιώς οι περισσότεροι, άντρες γυναίκες κάποια στιγμή θα το βρίσκαμε ..ακόμα και στις πολύχρονες σχέσεις - γάμους των αιώνια ''ερωτευμένων''..κυριαρχεί ο συμβιβασμός ..
όμως εσύ μιλάς για σχέσεις..ακόμα και όμορφη να είναι μια κοπέλα η ομορφότερη σε μια παρέα ..θα υπάρχει μια ομορφότερη στη διπλανή παρέα..κι αυτό ισχύει και αντίστροφα..δεν διαλέγουν μόνο οι άντρες..όποτε μάλλον όλα είναι είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα..ορισμένοι και ορισμένες δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τίποτα .. αν ο καθένας θα έπρεπε να απαντήσει με βάση τι προσωπικές του εμπειρίες θα έλεγα ότι και η εμφάνιση κι ο χαρακτήρας παίζουν τον ίδιο ρόλο.. ο έρωτας βεβαία γρήγορα ..πολύ γρήγορα φεύγει.. όσο όμορφη κι αν είναι η κοπέλα ή ο άντρας...στην τελική γιατί ίσως έχεις κακή εμπειρία από κάτι παρόμοιο είναι λίγο ''παιδική'' η συμπεριφορά του ατόμου που μπαίνει σε μια παρέα κοριτσιών ας πούμε με σκοπό να κατακτήσει την πιο όμορφη έχοντας ως ..όχημα κάποια άλλη ........ αν έχεις τέτοια εμπειρία όπως καταλαβαίνεις είχες μπλέξει με ένα κακομαθημένο παιδάκι....

υ.γ. δεν μ΄αρέσει να κάνω σχόλια για τις αναρτήσεις των άλλων μελών ...αλλά όποια γυναίκα νιώθει πως είναι jacobs...ας περάσει κι από φίλτρο για καφέ.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> υ.γ. δεν μ΄αρέσει να κάνω σχόλια για τις αναρτήσεις των άλλων μελών ...αλλά όποια γυναίκα νιώθει πως είναι jacobs...ας περάσει κι από φίλτρο για καφέ.


Δεν πειραζει,ας κανεις σχολια,αυτο ειναι και το νοημα του φορουμ.
Οταν ειπα για φιλτρα,μιλουσα για κριτηρια ρε συ,ολοι εχουμε πως να το κανουμε,και ολοι μας περναμε απο φιλτρα καθε ειδους καθημερινα.Αλλιως θα μπλεκαμε ολοι με ολους.

Ο οποιος χαρακτηρας δε φαινεται στο κουτελο,οταν μπαινεις σε ενα κυκλο ή χωρο,πρωτα ξεκαθαριζεις τι θελεις με βαση την εμφανιση,και μετα αν σου κανει και ο χαρακτηρας προχωρας σε κατι παραπανω.Αυτο ηθελα να πω με λιγα λογια,οταν εγραψα για φιλτρα.

----------


## IVAN

Το σχόλιο εφόσον το έκανα πειράζει δεν πειράζει ...δεν έχει σημασία (αφού το έκανα)... χαίρομαι που δεν ενόχλησε πάντως... η εμφάνιση σαφώς και παίζει ρόλο αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση για μένα τουλάχιστον.. δεν ξεκαθαρίζει τι θέλω.. άλλωστε δεν εξαρτάται μόνο το τι θέλω εγώ αλλά το τι θέλει κι άλλη .... στο κούτελο όντως δεν φαίνεται, αλλά η σχέση που βασίζετε κυρίως σ αυτό που φαίνεται και ενδεχομένως μας αρέσει εξωτερικά δεν έχει μέλλον από την στιγμή που έχει μη συμβατό χαρακτήρα με τον δικό μας.. η άσχημο... προσωπικά τα είχα μπλέξει πολύ άσχημα :(... 
Εσύ όμως, αν μου επιτρέπεις, ξεκαθάρισες πολύ πιο εύστοχα τώρα την θέση σου... χωρίς να θέλω και πάλι να κάνω κριτική σε ότι λες...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

[QUOTE=Αλαφροίσκιωτος;499268]Και ομως τιποτα απο τα δυο.Ειδικα το πρωτο.
Θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες,αλλα με λυπη εχω παρατηρησει οτι ουτε η μορφωση,ουτε τα λεφτα παιζουν ιδιαιτερο ρολο ως προς αυτο.Σιγουρα οι πλουσιοτερες εχουν περισσοτερες ευκαιριες να ειναι πιο καλλιεργημενες και πολυπλευρες,αλλα δεν τις εκμεταλευονται.Και πολλες μορφωμενες εχω δει,που ουτε να πλυνουν τα σκαλια μου δε θα επαιρνα.Ειχα βγαλει υψηλοβαθμη σχολη και τις ειχα ζησει αρκετα τις μορφωμενες.Ουτε εχω παρατηρησει σημαντικοτερες διαφορες αναμεσα σε ομορφοτερες και ασχημοτερες γυναικες.

Ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο εχει μαθει να νιαουριζει απλως και να εκμεταλευεται την οποια θυληκοτητα του.Γιατι?Γιατι αυτο αρκει για να παρει αυτο που θελει απο τους περισσοτερους αντρες.
Λιγες φορες θα δω μια γυναικα να ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας,να ειναι αστεια (και οταν λεω αστεια,εννοω αστεια,τα νιαουρισματα και οι παλιμπαιδισμοι δεν ειναι χιουμορ) ή να εχει κατι ενδιαφερον να μου πει σχετικα με ενα ευρυτερο θεμα.

Δεν παραπονιεμαι,αν και θα προτιμουσα τα πραγματα να ηταν λιγο καλυτερα,αλλα λεω πως βλεπω την κατασταση.Για να το δεσω με αυτο που ειπα πριν,αφου ενδιαφερουσα δυσκολα θα ειναι (τουλαχιστον σε συγκριση με τους φιλους μου),ας ειναι εμφανισιμη :cool:[/QUO





Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν είναι θέμα μόρφωσης κ φιλοδοξιών, ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους που τα πτυχία τους κορνιζαρισμένα κ τα βιογραφικά τους φτάνουν να καλύψουν τοίχο 5 στρέμματα, αλλά σαν προσωπικότητες κινούνται υπό το μηδέν. Τα πάντα είναι θέμα παιδείας (= ποιότητα χαρακτήρα, ευγένεια ψυχής, ανατροφή, καλλιέργεια) κ αυτά νομίζω είναι πολύ πολύ σπάνια. Κ στα 2 φύλα.

----------


## Elanaki

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!! Εγώ στο αντίθετο φύλο αρχικά νιώθω την αύρα του άλλου και από τον τρόπο που θα με προσεγγίσει καταλαβαίνω αμέσως τι θέλει...Δεν είναι τόσο το θέμα εμφάνισης όσο ..η επικοινωνία πιστεύω...

----------


## marian_m

> Ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο εχει μαθει να νιαουριζει απλως και να εκμεταλευεται την οποια θυληκοτητα του.Γιατι?Γιατι αυτο αρκει για να παρει αυτο που θελει απο τους περισσοτερους αντρες.
> Λιγες φορες θα δω μια γυναικα να ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας,να ειναι αστεια (και οταν λεω αστεια,εννοω αστεια,τα νιαουρισματα και οι παλιμπαιδισμοι δεν ειναι χιουμορ) ή να εχει κατι ενδιαφερον να μου πει σχετικα με ενα ευρυτερο θεμα.


Γι' αυτό σου λέω ότι κινούμαστε σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα. Γιατί εγώ, αν κρίνω από τις δικές μου παρέες και φίλες, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι αυτό που εσύ συναντάς σπάνια. Πνευματώδεις, έξυπνες και ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες. 
Βεβαίως παίζει ρόλο και τι επιλέγουμε να έχουμε δίπλα μας.
Ναι, υπάρχουν κι αυτές που νιαουρίζουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι χαριτωμένες, όπως υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί ανεγκέφαλοι άντρες που θεωρούν ότι είναι πανέξυπνοι.
Συνήθως, αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες τα βρίσκουν μια χαρά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## λιλιουμ

αλαφροισκιωτε απλα εισαι λιγο μισογυνης, δεν συμβαινει κατι αλλο. Ο καθενας βλεπει εκει που κοιταει, εκει που θελει. Ειναι σαν να ρωτησεις μια μυγα τι βρηκε σε ενα χωραφι, θα σου πει σκατα. Ενω μια πεταλουδα, για το ιδιο χωραφι, θα σου πει α βρηκα μια βιολετα εκει δεξια, μια μαργαριτα παρα περα. Διαλεγεις τι θες να εισαι σε αυτη τη ζωη, μυγα ή πεταλουδα. Με τον ιδιο τροπο μπορω εγω να λεω ανετα σαν κι εσενα οτι ολοι οι αντρες γυρω μου ειναι για τα μπαζα, και θα ηταν αληθεια, αν εκει εστιαζα την προσοχη μου, ή αν εκανα με αυτους παρεα, αυτους θα εβλεπα μοναχα. Ευτυχως βλεπω καλους αντρες και γυναικες γυρω μου και αυτους επιλεγω για παρεα μου. Οποιος δδε μου κανει απλα δεν ασχολουμαι, δεν καθομαι να τον θαβω.

----------


## marian_m

> αλαφροισκιωτε απλα εισαι λιγο μισογυνης, δεν συμβαινει κατι αλλο. Ο καθενας βλεπει εκει που κοιταει, εκει που θελει. Ειναι σαν να ρωτησεις μια μυγα τι βρηκε σε ενα χωραφι, θα σου πει σκατα. Ενω μια πεταλουδα, για το ιδιο χωραφι, θα σου πει α βρηκα μια βιολετα εκει δεξια, μια μαργαριτα παρα περα. Διαλεγεις τι θες να εισαι σε αυτη τη ζωη, μυγα ή πεταλουδα. Με τον ιδιο τροπο μπορω εγω να λεω ανετα σαν κι εσενα οτι ολοι οι αντρες γυρω μου ειναι για τα μπαζα, και θα ηταν αληθεια, αν εκει εστιαζα την προσοχη μου, ή αν εκανα με αυτους παρεα, αυτους θα εβλεπα μοναχα. Ευτυχως βλεπω καλους αντρες και γυναικες γυρω μου και αυτους επιλεγω για παρεα μου. Οποιος δδε μου κανει απλα δεν ασχολουμαι, δεν καθομαι να τον θαβω.


Σωστά, εγώ απλά το είπα πιο ευγενικά! Το νόημα είναι το ίδιο.
Πολλές φορές βλέπουμε αυτό που θέλουμε ή μας συμφέρει να δούμε.
Ή, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, απλά συναναστρεφόμαστε αυτούς που μπορούμε.
Πάντως, το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος τον κόσμο γύρω του μας λέει περισσότερα για το ποιος είναι ο ίδιος, παρά για το πώς είναι ο κόσμος. 
Όλα φιλτράρονται μέσα από την υποκειμενική μας θεώρηση γι' αυτό δεν είναι σοφό να γενικεύουμε.

----------


## IVAN

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!! Εγώ στο αντίθετο φύλο αρχικά νιώθω την αύρα του άλλου και από τον τρόπο που θα με προσεγγίσει καταλαβαίνω αμέσως τι θέλει...Δεν είναι τόσο το θέμα εμφάνισης όσο ..η επικοινωνία πιστεύω...


για την αύρα δεν ξέρω .....αλλά για την επικοινωνία συμφωνώ απόλυτα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αλαφροισκιωτε απλα εισαι λιγο μισογυνης, δεν συμβαινει κατι αλλο. Ο καθενας βλεπει εκει που κοιταει, εκει που θελει. Ειναι σαν να ρωτησεις μια μυγα τι βρηκε σε ενα χωραφι, θα σου πει σκατα. Ενω μια πεταλουδα, για το ιδιο χωραφι, θα σου πει α βρηκα μια βιολετα εκει δεξια, μια μαργαριτα παρα περα. Διαλεγεις τι θες να εισαι σε αυτη τη ζωη, μυγα ή πεταλουδα. Με τον ιδιο τροπο μπορω εγω να λεω ανετα σαν κι εσενα οτι ολοι οι αντρες γυρω μου ειναι για τα μπαζα, και θα ηταν αληθεια, αν εκει εστιαζα την προσοχη μου, ή αν εκανα με αυτους παρεα, αυτους θα εβλεπα μοναχα. Ευτυχως βλεπω καλους αντρες και γυναικες γυρω μου και αυτους επιλεγω για παρεα μου. Οποιος δδε μου κανει απλα δεν ασχολουμαι, δεν καθομαι να τον θαβω.


Ελα ρε,μην γινεσαι προβλεψιμη.Ο μισογυνισμος ειναι κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο,οχι η αρνητικη κριτικη σε γυναικες.Μην πετατε το μ-word αδιακριτως.
Το οτι βαριεμαι τις γυναικες περισσοτερο απο τους αντρες,δε σημαινει οτι τις μισω,αλλα δε μπορω να σε πεισω για το αντιθετο αν αυτο πιστευεις για μενα.

Και εχε υπ' οψιν,οτι ως γυναικα βλεπεις τις αλλες γυναικες με αλλα ματια απ'οτι οι αντρες,για αυτο βλεπεις περισσοτερες 'πεταλουδες' απο μενα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Γι' αυτό σου λέω ότι κινούμαστε σε παράλληλα σύμπαντα. Γιατί εγώ, αν κρίνω από τις δικές μου παρέες και φίλες, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι αυτό που εσύ συναντάς σπάνια. Πνευματώδεις, έξυπνες και ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες. 
> Βεβαίως παίζει ρόλο και τι επιλέγουμε να έχουμε δίπλα μας.
> Ναι, υπάρχουν κι αυτές που νιαουρίζουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι χαριτωμένες, όπως υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί ανεγκέφαλοι άντρες που θεωρούν ότι είναι πανέξυπνοι.
> Συνήθως, αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες τα βρίσκουν μια χαρά μεταξύ τους.


Δεν ειπα οτι οι γυναικες ειναι λιγοτερο εξυπνες απο τους αντρες,ειπα οτι ειναι λιγοτερο ενδιαφερουσες.Το ποσο ενδιαφερον ειναι καποιο ατομο,ειναι κυριως θεμα επιλογων,οριζοντων,καλλιερ γειας κλπ και λιγοτερο εξυπναδας.Ειναι πως επιλεγει ο καθενας να διευρυνει τους οριζοντες του και να περασει τον χρονο του.

Οσο για το τι επιλεγω,οπως ειπα και πριν η εμφανιση ειναι βασικο,και απο κει και περα αμα τα βρισκουν οι χαρακτηρες μας και εχει μια μεση ευφυια,δεν θα τα χαλασουμε επειδη ειναι ασχετη απο μουσικη ή πολιτικη,αλλιως θα ημουν ακομα παρθενος.

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Ελα ρε,μην γινεσαι προβλεψιμη.Ο μισογυνισμος ειναι κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο,οχι η αρνητικη κριτικη σε γυναικες.Μην πετατε το μ-word αδιακριτως.
> Το οτι βαριεμαι τις γυναικες περισσοτερο απο τους αντρες,δε σημαινει οτι τις μισω,αλλα δε μπορω να σε πεισω για το αντιθετο αν αυτο πιστευεις για μενα.
> 
> Και εχε υπ' οψιν,οτι ως γυναικα βλεπεις τις αλλες γυναικες με αλλα ματια απ'οτι οι αντρες,για αυτο βλεπεις περισσοτερες 'πεταλουδες' απο μενα.


εχεισ μια σεξιστικη ματια υπερ των αντρων και εναντιον των γυναικων, σε επιπεδο προσωπικοτητας. αν αυτο δεν ειναι μισογυνισμος, εγω ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!!! Ακομα και αν δεν εισαι τελικα μισογυνης, δε με χαλαει να ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!! χαχαχχαχα

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> εχεισ μια σεξιστικη ματια υπερ των αντρων και εναντιον των γυναικων, σε επιπεδο προσωπικοτητας. αν αυτο δεν ειναι μισογυνισμος, εγω ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!!! Ακομα και αν δεν εισαι τελικα μισογυνης, δε με χαλαει να ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!! χαχαχχαχα


Αυθαιρετο συμπερασμα,καθως δε με γνωριζεις.
Μισογυνισμος ειναι κυριως πραξεις οχι λογια.Οπως και αντιστροφα αγαπη προς τις γυναικες (και τον ανθρωπο) ειναι κυριως πραξεις,οχι χαιδεμα αυτιων.

----------


## heman

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από λιλιουμ
> εχεισ μια σεξιστικη ματια υπερ των αντρων και εναντιον των γυναικων, σε επιπεδο προσωπικοτητας. αν αυτο δεν ειναι μισογυνισμος, εγω ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!!! Ακομα και αν δεν εισαι τελικα μισογυνης, δε με χαλαει να ειμαι μια ωραια γαλαζια πεταλουδα!!!! χαχαχχαχα


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfUZecJ0XmU

1:41

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scEPIUennEY

:-P

----------


## marian_m

> Δεν ειπα οτι οι γυναικες ειναι λιγοτερο εξυπνες απο τους αντρες,ειπα οτι ειναι λιγοτερο ενδιαφερουσες.Το ποσο ενδιαφερον ειναι καποιο ατομο,ειναι κυριως θεμα επιλογων,οριζοντων,καλλιερ γειας κλπ και λιγοτερο εξυπναδας.Ειναι πως επιλεγει ο καθενας να διευρυνει τους οριζοντες του και να περασει τον χρονο του.


Το πόσο ενδιαφέρων μας φαίνεται κάποιος έχει να κάνει με τα ενδιαφέροντά μας. Αν είναι κοινά ή αν έχει γνώσεις σε κάποιο αντικείμενο το οποίο μας γοητεύει αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε αρκετά, τον βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα.
Υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι άντρες που το βασικό τους ενδιαφέρον είναι το ποδόσφαιρο, οι μεταγραφές και το στοίχημα, θα βρούνε πολύ βαρετή μια γυναίκα που τα ενδιαφέροντά της είναι οι τέχνες, η φιλοσοφία και η ψυχολογία.

----------


## Remedy

> Το πόσο ενδιαφέρων μας φαίνεται κάποιος έχει να κάνει με τα ενδιαφέροντά μας. Αν είναι κοινά ή αν έχει γνώσεις σε κάποιο αντικείμενο το οποίο μας γοητεύει αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε αρκετά, τον βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα.
> Υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι άντρες που το βασικό τους ενδιαφέρον είναι το ποδόσφαιρο, οι μεταγραφές και το στοίχημα, θα βρούνε πολύ βαρετή μια γυναίκα που τα ενδιαφέροντά της είναι οι τέχνες, η φιλοσοφία και η ψυχολογία.


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχααχχαχ αχαχα
αμαν βρε μαριον. την πρωτη σου φραση σκεφτομουν οταν διαβαζα την απαντηση του αλαφροισιωτου...
ετσι ακριβως... μεγαλη πληγη η μπαλα btw ...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω παλι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι σημαντικο για να μας φαινεται ενδιαφερων καποιος-α , μετραει ποσο ενδιαφερεται για μας , μας υπολογιζει , μας αποδεχεται , δεν μας διορθωνει , και ειναι καλος ακροατης ???
Καμμια σχεση με το ποσο ενδιαφεροντα πραματα λεει και ποσες γνωσεις εχει .

----------


## marian_m

> Εγω παλι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι σημαντικο για να μας φαινεται ενδιαφερων καποιος-α , μετραει ποσο ενδιαφερεται για μας , μας υπολογιζει , μας αποδεχεται , δεν μας διορθωνει , και ειναι καλος ακροατης ???
> Καμμια σχεση με το ποσο ενδιαφεροντα πραματα λεει και ποσες γνωσεις εχει .


Εγώ διαχωρίζω το ποιος μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρων άνθρωπος και ποιος μου ταιριάζει ή ακόμη καλύτερα μου αρέσει.
Αυτόν που περιγράφεις εσύ εγώ θα τον πω συμπαθή. Τώρα, αν κάποιος μου είναι συμπαθής και είναι και ενδιαφέρων άνθρωπος ακόμη καλύτερα.
Πιθανόν να γίνει και φίλος μου.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Το πόσο ενδιαφέρων μας φαίνεται κάποιος έχει να κάνει με τα ενδιαφέροντά μας. Αν είναι κοινά ή αν έχει γνώσεις σε κάποιο αντικείμενο το οποίο μας γοητεύει αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε αρκετά, τον βρίσκουμε ενδιαφέροντα.
> Υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι άντρες που το βασικό τους ενδιαφέρον είναι το ποδόσφαιρο, οι μεταγραφές και το στοίχημα, θα βρούνε πολύ βαρετή μια γυναίκα που τα ενδιαφέροντά της είναι οι τέχνες, η φιλοσοφία και η ψυχολογία.


Σωστο,αλλα γυναικες που να εχουν τα ενδιαφεροντα που λες,ειναι μετρημενες στα δακτυλα του χεριου.

----------


## marian_m

> Σωστο,αλλα γυναικες που να εχουν τα ενδιαφεροντα που λες,ειναι μετρημενες στα δακτυλα του χεριου.


Είπαμε, στο δικό σου σύμπαν. Γιατί στο δικό μου είναι οι πλειοψηφία. Και αν τόσο σε ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σου πω και πού θα τις συναντήσεις.
Πάντως σίγουρα, δεν είναι περισσότεροι οι άντρες που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα ενδιαφέροντα που ανέφερα. Μάλλον το αντίθετο.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Είπαμε, στο δικό σου σύμπαν. Γιατί στο δικό μου είναι οι πλειοψηφία. Και αν τόσο σε ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σου πω και πού θα τις συναντήσεις.
> Πάντως σίγουρα, δεν είναι περισσότεροι οι άντρες που έχουν τα συγκεκριμένα ενδιαφέροντα που ανέφερα. Μάλλον το αντίθετο.


Καλα στο δικο σου συμπαν ολες ειναι θυληκοι Βολταιροι δεν το συζητω.
Οχι ουτε στους αντρες ειναι πλειοψηφια,αλλα ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι απο τις αντιστοιχες γυναικες και μπορεις να κανεις εστω μια κουβεντα σε επιπεδο χαβαλε πιο ευκολα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ διαχωρίζω το ποιος μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρων άνθρωπος και ποιος μου ταιριάζει ή ακόμη καλύτερα μου αρέσει.
> Αυτόν που περιγράφεις εσύ εγώ θα τον πω συμπαθή. Τώρα, αν κάποιος μου είναι συμπαθής και είναι και ενδιαφέρων άνθρωπος ακόμη καλύτερα.
> Πιθανόν να γίνει και φίλος μου.



Συμφωνω μαριαν , σωστος ο χαρακτηρισμος συμπαθης , αλλο το ερωτευσιμος . Οντως για να ερωτευθης καποιον δεν πρεπει να εχετε διαμετρικα αντιθετα ενδιαφεροντα , αλλα σημαντικοτατη η υπαρξη χημειας , αλλα αυτα ειναι αυτονοητα , ε ?
Βρε φιλε Αλαφροισκιωτε , δεν ειναι οι γυναικες πιο βαρετες απο μας , και υπαρχουν πολλες που εχουν τα ενδιαφεροντα που αναφερει η Μαριαν , και το λεω τελειως καλοπροαιρετα .

----------


## marian_m

> Καλα στο δικο σου συμπαν ολες ειναι θυληκοι Βολταιροι δεν το συζητω.
> Οχι ουτε στους αντρες ειναι πλειοψηφια,αλλα ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι απο τις αντιστοιχες γυναικες και μπορεις να κανεις εστω μια κουβεντα σε επιπεδο χαβαλε πιο ευκολα.


Καλά, καλά πετάει ο γάιδαρος!
Κοίτα, αν τόση ώρα μιλάμε για χαβαλέ, ε δεν είναι ανάγκη κάποιος-α να είναι διδάκτορας της φιλοσοφίας, ούτε να έχει προταθεί για το κρατικό βραβείο λογοτεχνίας για να τα καταφέρει! (Αν τέτοια άτομα θεωρούνται θηλυκοί Βολταίροι δεν το ξέρω, πάντως είναι φίλες μου). Ξέρω εγώ κάτι μπετατζήδες που μια χαρά χαβαλέ κάνεις μαζί τους! Εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλάμε για κάποιους που εκτός από το χαβαλέ μπορείς να πεις και καμιά πιο σοβαρή κουβέντα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Καλά, καλά πετάει ο γάιδαρος!
> Κοίτα, αν τόση ώρα μιλάμε για χαβαλέ, ε δεν είναι ανάγκη κάποιος-α να είναι διδάκτορας της φιλοσοφίας, ούτε να έχει προταθεί για το κρατικό βραβείο λογοτεχνίας για να τα καταφέρει! (Αν τέτοια άτομα θεωρούνται θηλυκοί Βολταίροι δεν το ξέρω, πάντως είναι φίλες μου). Ξέρω εγώ κάτι μπετατζήδες που μια χαρά χαβαλέ κάνεις μαζί τους! Εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλάμε για κάποιους που εκτός από το χαβαλέ μπορείς να πεις και καμιά πιο σοβαρή κουβέντα.


Μα δε μιλησα για καλλιεργημενες/ους συγκεκριμενα,ειπα γενικα για ενδιαφεροντα ατομα αν δεις τα πρωτα ποστ της κουβεντας.Ο χαβαλες ειναι βασικο,αλλα αν μπορεις να πεις και κατι πιο σοβαρο ειναι ακομα καλυτερο.




> Συμφωνω μαριαν , σωστος ο χαρακτηρισμος συμπαθης , αλλο το ερωτευσιμος . Οντως για να ερωτευθης καποιον δεν πρεπει να εχετε διαμετρικα αντιθετα ενδιαφεροντα , αλλα σημαντικοτατη η υπαρξη χημειας , αλλα αυτα ειναι αυτονοητα , ε ?
> Βρε φιλε Αλαφροισκιωτε , δεν ειναι οι γυναικες πιο βαρετες απο μας , και υπαρχουν πολλες που εχουν τα ενδιαφεροντα που αναφερει η Μαριαν , και το λεω τελειως καλοπροαιρετα .


Η ολη κουβεντα ξεκινησε επειδη μια φιλη πιο πανω ρωτησε αν οι αντρες θα απερριπταν μια ενδιαφερουσα γυναικα επειδη δεν θα τους αρεσε εμφανισιακα.Εγω της απαντησα οτι η εμφανιση ειναι βασικο,και χωρις αυτο δεν πας παρακατω,και απο την αλλη,οσο ενδιαφερουσα και αν ειναι,το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δυσκολα θα μπορεσει να ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα απο τους φιλους του χ,ψ αντρα,οποτε ας μην πονταρει εκει πολυ.

----------


## λιλιουμ

κοιταξτε ρε παιδια, η φραση "ειναι καλο παιδι" ειναι γυναικεια. Μια γυναικα μπορει να προσπερασει την εμφανιση και να πει ειναι καλο παιδι και να κανει σεξ, σχεση, οτιδηποτε. Ενας αντρας ποτε δεν το λεει αυτο, Δεν εχω ακουσει αντρα να λεει ναι δεν ειναι ωραια αλλα ειναι καλο παιδι. Αν το πει θα ειναι μονο για καμια φιλη του που δεν την βλεπει με τπτ ερωτικα. Καλως η κακως η εμφανιση ειναι το πρωτο που μετραει για τους αντρες. Ενω οι γυναικες επιδιδονται στην τερατολατρεια. Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι ωραιες με ασχημους, γιατι "ειναι καλα παιδια", η μπορει να μην ειναι θεοι αλλα τους βρισκουν κατι το γοητευτικο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο γιατι υπαρχουν και περιστατικα με ανδρες που εχουν πολυ ωραιες γυναικες διπλα τους να τις κερατωνουν με μη εμφανισημες και να τις ερωτευονται..Η εμφανιση δεν λεει τιποτα αν δεν υπαρχει και ενα αλφα περιεχομενο..διοτι δεν εισαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι με την σχεση σου για να τις πασπαλιζουν τα ωραια βυζια οι αντρες και το κωλαρακι με τους κοιλιακους οι γυναικες στους αντρες αντιστοιχα!
Καποια στιγμη θα κατσεις και να συζητησεις με την σχεση σου και η επικοινωνια δεν επιτυγχανεται με την ωραια κορμοστασια,την ομορφια γενικοτερα..Η οποια ειναι και υποκειμενικη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ γω ετσι νομιζα καποτε οτι με την εμφανιση μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα οστοσο ειμουν αγρια νυχτωμενος καραβι χωρις τιμονι ειναι θεμα χρονου να ναυαγισει οσο καλο κ αν ειναι εμφανισιακα

----------


## marian_m

> Τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο γιατι υπαρχουν και περιστατικα με ανδρες που εχουν πολυ ωραιες γυναικες διπλα τους να τις κερατωνουν με μη εμφανισημες και να τις ερωτευονται..Η εμφανιση δεν λεει τιποτα αν δεν υπαρχει και ενα αλφα περιεχομενο..διοτι δεν εισαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι με την σχεση σου για να τις πασπαλιζουν τα ωραια βυζια οι αντρες και το κωλαρακι με τους κοιλιακους οι γυναικες στους αντρες αντιστοιχα!
> Καποια στιγμη θα κατσεις και να συζητησεις με την σχεση σου και η επικοινωνια δεν επιτυγχανεται με την ωραια κορμοστασια,την ομορφια γενικοτερα..Η οποια ειναι και υποκειμενικη.


Το πρώτο που προσέχουμε όλοι είναι η εμφάνιση, η καλύτερα, η πρώτη εντύπωση.
Σε πολλούς άντρες φτάνει να έχουν απλά μια ωραία γυναίκα δίπλα τους. Τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.
Στις περισσότερες γυναίκες αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό μετά από τα πρώτα λεπτά. Θέλουν πολλά περισσότερα.
Οπότε, μια ωραία γυναίκα έχει πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να την προσέξουν και περισσότερες ευκαιρίες και επιλογές από μία άσχημη.
Μία άσχημη, θα πρέπει να ποντάρει σε άλλα προσόντα. Αν μάλιστα είναι έξυπνη, μπορεί να πείσει ότι είναι κελεπούρι.
Μία όμορφη που είναι και έξυπνη μπορεί να τους παίζει στα δάχτυλα. Όσους τολμήσαν να την πλησιάσουν και κατάφεραν να την κρατήσουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μια ωραία γυναίκα έχει πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να την προσέξουν


 οχι να τη προσεξουν αλλα να την απαφτωσουν εχει πολες πιθανοτητες κ μετα την επομενη μερα τι γινετε? συγνωμη δεσπινις μου ποια ειστε δε σαν γνωριζω.




> Μία όμορφη που είναι και έξυπνη μπορεί να τους παίζει στα δάχτυλα.


να τους παιζει στα δαχτυλα δηλαδη να ερθουν νυχτα κ να φυγουν πρωι υποτιθετε οτι αυτο ειναι σχεση τωρα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Το πρώτο που προσέχουμε όλοι είναι η εμφάνιση, η καλύτερα, η πρώτη εντύπωση.
> Σε πολλούς άντρες φτάνει να έχουν απλά μια ωραία γυναίκα δίπλα τους. Τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.
> Στις περισσότερες γυναίκες αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό μετά από τα πρώτα λεπτά. Θέλουν πολλά περισσότερα.
> Οπότε, μια ωραία γυναίκα έχει πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να την προσέξουν και περισσότερες ευκαιρίες και επιλογές από μία άσχημη.
> Μία άσχημη, θα πρέπει να ποντάρει σε άλλα προσόντα. Αν μάλιστα είναι έξυπνη, μπορεί να πείσει ότι είναι κελεπούρι.
> Μία όμορφη που είναι και έξυπνη μπορεί να τους παίζει στα δάχτυλα. Όσους τολμήσαν να την πλησιάσουν και κατάφεραν να την κρατήσουν.


Ειπα μια ωραια εμφανιση χωρις περιεχομενο δεν λεει τιποτα,ειπες "μια ομορφη που ειναι και εξυπνη μπορει να τους παιζει στα δαχτυλα" , εχω την εντυπωση οτι λεμε τα ιδια με διαφορετικες λεξεις..
Το οτι η πρωτη εντυπωση εχει να κανει με την εμφανιση ειναι αυτονοητο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλον δεν εχετε εντοπισει πιο ειναι το καλυτερο ειδος γυναικας ειναι αυτη που ειναι καραγυμνασμενη κ στο προσωπο εχει βαλει σακουλα χαχαχαχαχχαχαχχαχαα με αυτη θα περασεις πολυ καλα σιγουρα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Η ολη κουβεντα ξεκινησε επειδη μια φιλη πιο πανω ρωτησε αν οι αντρες θα απερριπταν μια ενδιαφερουσα γυναικα επειδη δεν θα τους αρεσε εμφανισιακα.Εγω της απαντησα οτι η εμφανιση ειναι βασικο,και χωρις αυτο δεν πας παρακατω,και απο την αλλη,οσο ενδιαφερουσα και αν ειναι,το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δυσκολα θα μπορεσει να ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα απο τους φιλους του χ,ψ αντρα,οποτε ας μην πονταρει εκει πολυ.



Συμφωνω , Αλαφροισκιωτε , η εμφανιση ειναι βασικο για μας τους αντρες , για μενα τουλαχιστον πολυ , πραματι χωρις αυτο δεν παω παρακατω , αλλα ο ενδιαφερων ανθρωπος δεν γνωριζει φυλο , εκτος αν αναφερεσαι στο μεγαλο θεμα , αν μπορει να υπαρξει απλη φιλια μεταξυ των δυο φυλων . Μπορει ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Μία όμορφη που είναι και έξυπνη μπορεί να τους παίζει στα δάχτυλα. Όσους τολμήσαν να την πλησιάσουν και κατάφεραν να την κρατήσουν.




Δεν ειναι απολυτο . Μια ομορφη και εξυπνη , μπορει να στερειται αυτοπεποιθησης , οποτε εκει το χανει το παιχνιδι .

----------


## Macgyver

> Ενω οι γυναικες επιδιδονται στην τερατολατρεια. Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι ωραιες με ασχημους, γιατι "ειναι καλα παιδια", η μπορει να μην ειναι θεοι αλλα τους βρισκουν κατι το γοητευτικο.




Καλο χιουμορ ! παραυτα , μπορει να δεις εξυπνο αντρα με ωραια αλλα οχι εξυπνη γυναικα , αλλα ποτε εξυπνη γυναικα με οχι εξυπνο αντρα .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

μμμμμ για να σκεφτω...ποτε

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ειναι απολυτο . Μια ομορφη και εξυπνη , μπορει να στερειται αυτοπεποιθησης , οποτε εκει το χανει το παιχνιδι .


κι ομως, αυτο ειναι το πιο ερωτευσιμο ειδος ανθρωπου, και σε ανδρα και σε γυναικα, εξυπνος και ομορφος, χωρις πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση (οποτε και χωρις ναρκισισμο ). 
μακρια απο ασχημους και κουτοπονηρους που νομιζουν οτι με την εξαπατηση και την επιμονη θα τα κουτσοβολεψουν σε αυτη τη ζωη..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πράγματι ο όμορφος που δεν ξέρει οτι είναι όμορφος γίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφος..

----------


## Remedy

> Πράγματι ο όμορφος που δεν ξέρει οτι είναι όμορφος γίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφος..


...... ναι :)

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Συμφωνω , Αλαφροισκιωτε , η εμφανιση ειναι βασικο για μας τους αντρες , για μενα τουλαχιστον πολυ , πραματι χωρις αυτο δεν παω παρακατω , αλλα ο ενδιαφερων ανθρωπος δεν γνωριζει φυλο , εκτος αν αναφερεσαι στο μεγαλο θεμα , αν μπορει να υπαρξει απλη φιλια μεταξυ των δυο φυλων . Μπορει ?


Οχι δε γνωριζει φυλο,συμφωνω σε αυτο.




> κοιταξτε ρε παιδια, η φραση "ειναι καλο παιδι" ειναι γυναικεια. Μια γυναικα μπορει να προσπερασει την εμφανιση και να πει ειναι καλο παιδι και να κανει σεξ, σχεση, οτιδηποτε. Ενας αντρας ποτε δεν το λεει αυτο, Δεν εχω ακουσει αντρα να λεει ναι δεν ειναι ωραια αλλα ειναι καλο παιδι. Αν το πει θα ειναι μονο για καμια φιλη του που δεν την βλεπει με τπτ ερωτικα. Καλως η κακως η εμφανιση ειναι το πρωτο που μετραει για τους αντρες. Ενω οι γυναικες επιδιδονται στην τερατολατρεια. Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι ωραιες με ασχημους, γιατι "ειναι καλα παιδια", η μπορει να μην ειναι θεοι αλλα τους βρισκουν κατι το γοητευτικο.


Προσυπογραφω απολυτα αν και μισογυνιστικο γουρουνι.Τωρα δε ξερω αν πρεπει να ανησυχεις εσυ ή εγω :p

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πράγματι ο όμορφος που δεν ξέρει οτι είναι όμορφος γίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφος..


 ο ομορφος που δε ξερει οτι ειναι ομορφος σαν ενα φιλο μου στο τελος αφηνει το μουσι κ το μαλι θαμνο του τρελου επιστημονα κ ολο λεει στους αλλους δε θα μου πεις ποτε θα ξυριστω χαχαχα κ στο τελος προβιβαζετε σε μεγαλη παρασκευη κ ησυχαζει οποτε μη κανεις ορεξη....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ο ομορφος που δε ξερει οτι ειναι ομορφος σαν ενα φιλο μου στο τελος αφηνει το μουσι κ το μαλι θαμνο του τρελου επιστημονα κ ολο λεει στους αλλους δε θα μου πεις ποτε θα ξυριστω χαχαχα κ στο τελος προβιβαζετε σε μεγαλη παρασκευη κ ησυχαζει οποτε μη κανεις ορεξη....



...αυτό πάλι με το μούσι που έχουν γίνει όλοι Σουλειμάν και νομίζουν ότι τους πάει, με ξεπερνά :Ρ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

http://25.media.tumblr.com/c8aba9f2d...6n2lo1_250.gif

Παρτε εναν σεξυ ανδρα!

----------


## Diana1982

> ...αυτό πάλι με το μούσι που έχουν γίνει όλοι Σουλειμάν και νομίζουν ότι τους πάει, με ξεπερνά :Ρ


χαχαχαχα ναι μια ανδρική-υπέροχη μόδα
Οι μουσάρες είναι απίστευτου κάλλους....!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Remedy;500025]κι ομως, αυτο ειναι το πιο ερωτευσιμο ειδος ανθρωπου, και σε ανδρα και σε γυναικα, εξυπνος και ομορφος, χωρις πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση (οποτε και χωρις ναρκισισμο ). 



remedy , για τον καθενα το πιο ερωτευσιμο ειδος ανθρωπου , ειναι διαφορετικο . Αλλα , προς αποφυγην παρεξηγησης , εγραψα οτι μονο η κοπελα που εκτος απο εμφανιση και εξυπναδα , χρειαζεται κ αυτοπεποιθηση , αν θελει να παιζει τους αντρες στα δαχτυλα , ως απαντηση στο σχολιο της mariam .( #214 )

----------


## λιλιουμ

> αν μπορει να υπαρξει απλη φιλια μεταξυ των δυο φυλων . Μπορει ?


Υπαρχει, υπαρχει. Οι δυο καλυτεροι μου φιλοι, κολλητοι πες, αν και τον εναν δεν τον βλεπω πια συχνα, ειναι αντρες, και κανω παρεα και με αλλους αντρες επισης. Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να ανησυχησω, αλλα τα παω πολυ καλα με αντρες φιλους, και με γυναικες ομως ολα καλα, απλα καπως συνεννοουμαι καλυτερα με αρσενικους εγκεφαλους. Με αντρες γκομενους εχω προβλημα :p




> κι ομως, αυτο ειναι το πιο ερωτευσιμο ειδος ανθρωπου, και σε ανδρα και σε γυναικα, εξυπνος και ομορφος, χωρις πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση (οποτε και χωρις ναρκισισμο ).


Θα διαφωνησω.. Οχι πολυ, αλλα οσο παταει η γατα. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι πιο ερωτευσιμοι, αλλα αν εισαι εξυπνος, ομορφος, και δεν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, υπαρχει προβλημα.. Καμια φορα σοβαρο.. Κι ετσι πας απο μαλακα σε μαλακα... 




> Πράγματι ο όμορφος που δεν ξέρει οτι είναι όμορφος γίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφος..


Θα διαφωνησω πολυ. Βασικα οι περισσοτεροι ομορφοι, 99% ξερουν οτι ειναι ομορφοι, και για αυτο στηριζουν και προβαλλουν καλυτερα τον εαυτο τους. Ο/η ομορφος/η που δεν ξερει οτι ειναι ομορφος/η, αυτο το σπανιο ειδος, δεν φτιαχνεται, δε προβαλλεται, δεν μακιγιαρεται ή τρεχει στα κομμωτηρια, χανει και τον/την ξεπερνανε κατα πολυ ακομα και οι μετριοι-ες που σουλουπωνονται και κανουν ωραιο αμπαλαζ.




> remedy , για τον καθενα το πιο ερωτευσιμο ειδος ανθρωπου , ειναι διαφορετικο . Αλλα , προς αποφυγην παρεξηγησης , εγραψα οτι μονο η κοπελα που εκτος απο εμφανιση και εξυπναδα , χρειαζεται κ αυτοπεποιθηση , αν θελει να παιζει τους αντρες στα δαχτυλα , ως απαντηση στο σχολιο της mariam .( #214 )



Συμφωνω. Αν δεν ξερει τι προσοντα εχει, δε μπορει να παιξει τους ανδρες στα δαχτυλα..




> Προσυπογραφω απολυτα αν και μισογυνιστικο γουρουνι.Τωρα δε ξερω αν πρεπει να ανησυχεις εσυ ή εγω :p


Δεν ανησυω με τιποτα γιατι και τα μισογυνιστικα γουρουνια τα αγαπω!

----------


## Remedy

> Θα διαφωνησω.. Οχι πολυ, αλλα οσο παταει η γατα. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι πιο ερωτευσιμοι, αλλα αν εισαι εξυπνος, ομορφος, και δεν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, υπαρχει προβλημα.. Καμια φορα σοβαρο.. Κι ετσι πας απο μαλακα σε μαλακα...


εγω δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα. οποιοσδηποτε χωρις αυτοπεποιθηση εχει καποια προβληματα.
ειπα οτι ειναι ερωτευσιμος ο αθωος..

----------


## λιλιουμ

> εγω δεν ειπα οτι δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα. οποιοσδηποτε χωρις αυτοπεποιθηση εχει καποια προβληματα.
> ειπα οτι ειναι ερωτευσιμος ο αθωος..


ειδες λοιπον, επειδη ειναι πιο ερωτευσιμος, και εχει χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση, μπλεκεται σε πιο πολλες προβληματιεκς σχεσεις! χαχαχαχ!! Οποτε, ξυπνηστε ολους τους ομορφους και εξυπνους να καταλαβουν την αξια τους!!!

----------


## Remedy

> ειδες λοιπον, επειδη ειναι πιο ερωτευσιμος, και εχει χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση, μπλεκεται σε πιο πολλες προβληματιεκς σχεσεις! χαχαχαχ!! Οποτε, ξυπνηστε ολους τους ομορφους και εξυπνους να καταλαβουν την αξια τους!!!


οχι απαραιτητα, αλλα υπαρχει αυτος ο φοβος, ναι.
αν ομως εχει την καλη τυχη να συναντησει ατομο εξισου αξιολογο, που μπορει να εκτιμησει και τις ποιοτητες του και να το αγαπησει οσο του αξιζει, ειναι παραδεισος... :rolleyes:
οσους εχουν κακοπεσει, ξυπνατε τους!!!!
οσους καλοπερνανε, αφηστε τους στην ευτυχια τους:rolleyes:

----------


## Macgyver

> ειδες λοιπον, επειδη ειναι πιο ερωτευσιμος, και εχει χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση, μπλεκεται σε πιο πολλες προβληματιεκς σχεσεις! χαχαχαχ!! Οποτε, ξυπνηστε ολους τους ομορφους και εξυπνους να καταλαβουν την αξια τους!!!





Περα απο την πλακα , συμφωνω . Ο ανθρωπος με αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι σεμνος , ας ειναι ωραιος κ εξυπνος , ( αν και δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η απολυτη ομορφια ), δεν εχει αναγκη ναποδειξει τιποτα και σε κανεναν . Προσωπικα , το πιο αφροδισιακο σε μια κοπελα ειναι η αυτοπεποιθηση , η original , την ' μαιμου ' αυτοπεποιθηση , την αντιλαμβανομαι γρηγορα ( και κοβω περα ! ) .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Λιλιουμ ενας που ξερει οτι ειναι ωραιος χανει την φυσικη ομορφια του γιατι γινεται πολυ στημενος και ψωνιο..Αυτο ισχυει και για την γυναικα,πιο πολυ για την γυναικα θα ελεγα!Γιατι ακομα και η αυτοπεποιθηση πρεπει να εχει ορια,διαφορετικα οσο ωραιος/α και να ειναι καποιος/α καταντα περιγελος.
Ελα δεν εχεις συναντησει τετοια περιπτωση?

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Λιλιουμ ενας που ξερει οτι ειναι ωραιος χανει την φυσικη ομορφια του γιατι γινεται πολυ στημενος και ψωνιο..Αυτο ισχυει και για την γυναικα,πιο πολυ για την γυναικα θα ελεγα!Γιατι ακομα και η αυτοπεποιθηση πρεπει να εχει ορια,διαφορετικα οσο ωραιος/α και να ειναι καποιος/α καταντα περιγελος.
> Ελα δεν εχεις συναντησει τετοια περιπτωση?


γινεται και αυτο που λες, γινεταικαι αυτο που λεω εγω,αρα το συμπερασμα παν μετρον αριστον!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> γινεται και αυτο που λες, γινεταικαι αυτο που λεω εγω,αρα το συμπερασμα παν μετρον αριστον!!


Το συμπερασμα απο ολα αυτα που λεμε ξερεις ποιο ειναι?......Περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα,δεν ξερω ακριβως γιατι προσπαθουμε να πεισουμε ο ενας τον αλλον..Μαλλον τα γουστα μας παραθετουμε :)

----------


## λιλιουμ

Και τα αποσταγματα μας!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Βασικά νομίζω τα έχουμε μπλέξει λίγο. Αυτοπεποίθηση= πιστεύω στον εαυτό μου κ γνωρίζω την αξία μου, κ σαφώς αποτελεί προσόν. Ναρκισσισμός/ψώνιο= ύφος 1000 καρδιναλίων, "εγώ είμαι Ο/Η....... κ είμαι φταιγμένος/η για μεγαλεία κ χάρη σου κάνω που σου απευθύνω κ το λόγο". Οι τελευταία κατηγορία είναι συνήθως αντιπαθητική.

Για τα υπόλοιπα λίγο- πολύ συμφωνώ με το mnimonio, οι άνθρωποι είμαστε πολύ διαφορετικοί κ δεν μπορούν να μπουν κανόνες στην ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά. Πχ υπάρχουν έξυπνες γυναίκες που θέλουν δίπλα τους έναν έξυπνο άντρα, τον οποίο θα τον βλέπουν ως ίσο κ θα τον σέβονται, υπάρχουν κ έξυπνες γυναίκες που θέλουν άντρες- πιόνια να τους έχουν σήκω- σήκω κ κάτσε- κάτσε κ να εκμεταλλεύονται τις καταστάσεις όπως τις συμφέρει. Πχ υπάρχουν άντρες που γοητεύονται από γυναίκες με αυτοπεποίθηση, υπάρχουν κ άλλοι που ψάχνουν για ανασφαλή κ υποταγμένα κοριτσάκια, που να μη φέρνουν αντίρρηση σε τίποτα, ή πχ να είναι νοικοκυρές κ να τους μεγαλώνουν τα παιδιά χωρίς να βγάζουν κιχ. Κ σε ό,τι αφορά την εμφάνιση, πολλοί άντρες κ γυναίκες της αποδίδουν πολύ μα πολύ διαφορετική βαρύτητα ως κριτήριο, αναλόγως του αν επιδιώκουν 1 βράδυ ή σχέση (τώρα το τί ονομάζεται σχέση είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο......).

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=λιλιουμ;499930]κοιταξτε ρε παιδια, η φραση "ειναι καλο παιδι" ειναι γυναικεια. Μια γυναικα μπορει να προσπερασει την εμφανιση και να πει ειναι καλο παιδι αλλα ειναι καλο παιδι. Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι ωραιες με ασχημους, γιατι "ειναι καλα παιδια", 



Μπα , λιλ , δεν υπαρχουν καλα παδια , τα ' καλα παιδια ' ειναι ' κακα παιδια ' που δεν ταχετε παρει χαμπαρι ακομα........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο δε λεει κατι απο μονο του ομως γιατι ο καθε ενας αντιδρα αλλιως στο κακο

----------


## λιλιουμ

[QUOTE=Macgyver;500424]


> κοιταξτε ρε παιδια, η φραση "ειναι καλο παιδι" ειναι γυναικεια. Μια γυναικα μπορει να προσπερασει την εμφανιση και να πει ειναι καλο παιδι αλλα ειναι καλο παιδι. Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι ωραιες με ασχημους, γιατι "ειναι καλα παιδια", 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπα , λιλ , δεν υπαρχουν καλα παδια , τα ' καλα παιδια ' ειναι ' κακα παιδια ' που δεν ταχετε παρει χαμπαρι ακομα........



αχαχαχαχαχαχα καλο καλοοο και αληθινο!! Για αυτο κι εγω ειπα να γινω κακο κοριτσι πια!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Elanaki

Πέρασαν αρκετοί μήνες από το τελευταο μήνυμα μου..δεν έχει αλλαξει κάτι...συνεχίζω να είμαι μόνη και πλέον επιφυλακτική...όσους γνώρισα στο διάστημα αυτό για άλλη μια φορά δεν ήθελαν σχέση, παρά μόνο σεξ..τουλάχιστον έμαθα να είμαι μόνη και να προσπαθώ να περνάω καλά έτσι...αλλιώς κατάλαβα ότι θα χρειαστώ να δώσω λεφτά στους γιατρούς. Οπότε αποφάσησα να προσπαθήσω μόνη μου να διώξω όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα..προσπαθώ απλά φοβάμαι μήπως καταπιέζομαι και πάλι...με το να προσπαθώ να μην το σκέπτομαι, να είμαι χαλαρή..νιώθω κάθε μέρα μισο άδεια...πριν μήνες ένιωθα άδεια..οπότε ίσως να είναι κάτι θετικό αυτό..δεν ξέρω..

----------


## kaity

δεν εισαι η μονη.εχω την ταση να μου αρεσουν οι ζορικοι αντρες και λιγο αλητες να το πω μαλ..ες να το πω, με τραβανε τους τραβαω δεν ξερω.αλλα δε βλεπω προκοπη.κι εμενα ετσι με βλεπουν οι πιο πολλοι.δε με ψαχνουν παραπανω.αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.δε με καλυπτει τουλαχιστον εμενα.κι εγω προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα μονη αλλιως αστα να πανε.και ετσι οπως ειμαι ουτε σεξ ουτε σχεση θελω, τιποτα.δεν πειραζει.μπορει να βρεθει καποιος που γουσταρω και ΜΕΤΑ το σεξ με παρει αγκαλια.ποτε δε ξερεις

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> δεν εισαι η μονη.εχω την ταση να μου αρεσουν οι ζορικοι αντρες και λιγο αλητες να το πω μαλ..ες να το πω, με τραβανε τους τραβαω δεν ξερω.αλλα δε βλεπω προκοπη.κι εμενα ετσι με βλεπουν οι πιο πολλοι.δε με ψαχνουν παραπανω.αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.δε με καλυπτει τουλαχιστον εμενα.κι εγω προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα μονη αλλιως αστα να πανε.και ετσι οπως ειμαι ουτε σεξ ουτε σχεση θελω, τιποτα.δεν πειραζει.μπορει να βρεθει καποιος που γουσταρω και ΜΕΤΑ το σεξ με παρει αγκαλια.ποτε δε ξερεις


Αν σου αρεσουν αυτοι δε θες σχεση λογικα.
Ισως και το Ελενακι για αυτο ολο πεφτει ολο σε τετοιους.
Μου θυμιζει αυτα που συζηταμε με τον only peace σε ενα τωρινο θεμα.

----------


## kaity

> Αν σου αρεσουν αυτοι δε θες σχεση λογικα.
> Ισως και το Ελενακι για αυτο ολο πεφτει ολο σε τετοιους.
> Μου θυμιζει αυτα που συζηταμε με τον only peace σε ενα τωρινο θεμα.


αυτοι δε κανουν σχεση?θελω κατι ενδιαμεσο.δε θελω τον γλυκουλη και τον αγαπουλη που ειναι βδελα πανω μου και το μυστηριο πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλα με μετρο.δε θελω και σφαλιαρες

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αυτοι δε κανουν σχεση?θελω κατι ενδιαμεσο.δε θελω τον γλυκουλη και τον αγαπουλη που ειναι βδελα πανω μου και το μυστηριο πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλα με μετρο.δε θελω και σφαλιαρες


Ειναι σαν να σε ρωταω εγω,αν μπορω να βρω κοπελα της προκοπης απο στριπτιτζαδικο.
Με τα ζοριλικια και τις αλητειες χτιζεις φαντασιωσεις οχι σχεσεις.

----------


## kaity

ο αλητης δε μπορει να ερωτευτει ποτε δεν εχει αισθηματα?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Γιατι να μπεις στη διαδικασια να σε ερωτευτει ενας ''αλητης'' και γιατι θεωρεις την αλητεια κατι καλο?

----------


## Remedy

παλι τσουβαλιαζετε, οπως εκανε και ο ονλι, στο θεμα του...
ποιος ειναι ο 'αλητης" που συζητατε? ο ανδρας που μπορει μετα την γνωριμια να μην θελει σχεση και να φυγει η να κανει 1-2 φορες σεξ και μετα να φυγει? μηπως μιλατε για τον μισο ανδρικο πληθυσμο?μπορει και 3/4... μηπως ο ιδιος, με μια αλλη γυναικα ,γουσταρει και μενει?
ο καθενας φευγει αν δεν βρει αυτο που θελει. δεν θα τον κρατησει μια ξεπετα..

----------


## kaity

με την καλη εννοια το λεω το αλητης.μαλλον εννοω μαγκας.ενας που εχει εμπειριες ,που εχει κανει πολλα στη ζωη του ,κλπ να ερωτευτει.πολλα θελω μαλλον

----------


## Remedy

> με την καλη εννοια το λεω το αλητης.μαλλον εννοω μαγκας.ενας που εχει εμπειριες ,που εχει κανει πολλα στη ζωη του ,κλπ να ερωτευτει.πολλα θελω μαλλον


φυσικα και ερωτευεται βρε καιτη. απλα δεν ετυχε να ερωτευτει εσενα, μεχρι στιγμης. αυτος που θα σε ερωτευτει, θα μεινει μαζι σου.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> με την καλη εννοια το λεω το αλητης.μαλλον εννοω μαγκας.ενας που εχει εμπειριες ,που εχει κανει πολλα στη ζωη του ,κλπ να ερωτευτει.πολλα θελω μαλλον


Νταξει,ο καθενας εκ του αποτελεσματος κρινεται.Το οτι κολλας εκει,και οχι στο να σου φερεται καλα πχ,μου δειχνει οτι δε θες στην πραγματικοτητα σχεση,απλως σε εξιταρουν ερωτικα αυτου του ειδους οι αντρες.
Ειναι σαν να λεει ενας αντρας οτι θελει οπωσδηποτε να τα φτιαξει με μια βυζαρου που κανει ωραιες πιπες.

----------


## kaity

> παλι τσουβαλιαζετε, οπως εκανε και ο ονλι, στο θεμα του...
> ποιος ειναι ο 'αλητης" που συζητατε? ο ανδρας που μπορει μετα την γνωριμια να μην θελει σχεση και να φυγει η να κανει 1-2 φορες σεξ και μετα να φυγει? μηπως μιλατε για τον μισο ανδρικο πληθυσμο?μπορει και 3/4... μηπως ο ιδιος, με μια αλλη γυναικα ,γουσταρει και μενει?
> ο καθενας φευγει αν δεν βρει αυτο που θελει. δεν θα τον κρατησει μια ξεπετα..


μερικοι δε φευγουν κρατανε καβατζες ομως.ειναι σωστο?δεν ειναι ξεκαθαροι

----------


## Remedy

> μερικοι δε φευγουν κρατανε καβατζες ομως.ειναι σωστο?δεν ειναι ξεκαθαροι


αν σου λενε ψεματα, δεν ειναι σωστο. αν ειναι ειλικρινεις, μια χαρα σωστο ειναι. και 'μερικες", καθονται παρολο που τους λενε οτι δεν προκειται για σχεση κι οτι δεν προσφερουν αποκλειστικοτητα. ποιος τους φταιει?

----------


## kaity

> Νταξει,ο καθενας εκ του αποτελεσματος κρινεται.Το οτι κολλας εκει,και οχι στο να σου φερεται καλα πχ,μου δειχνει οτι δε θες στην πραγματικοτητα σχεση,απλως σε εξιταρουν ερωτικα αυτου του ειδους οι αντρες.
> Ειναι σαν να λεει ενας αντρας οτι θελει οπωσδηποτε να τα φτιαξει με μια βυζαρου που κανει ωραιες πιπες.


ευστοχη παρομοιωση!κοιτα αν ο τυπος αυτος εδειχνε απο την αρχη οτι θελει μονο σεξ δε θα χα κανενα προβλημα.με ενοχλει η κοροιδια.γιατι δενομαι με τον αλλον και περιμενω πολλα.

----------


## kaity

> αν σου λενε ψεματα, δεν ειναι σωστο. αν ειναι ειλικρινεις, μια χαρα σωστο ειναι. και 'μερικες", καθονται παρολο που τους λενε οτι δεν προκειται για σχεση κι οτι δεν προσφερουν αποκλειστικοτητα. ποιος τους φταιει?


μακαρι να μου το λεγανε!αυτο λεω.απο την αρχη ομως.οχι εκ των υστερων.μετα εχει γινει η ζημια μεσα μου..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ευστοχη παρομοιωση!κοιτα αν ο τυπος αυτος εδειχνε απο την αρχη οτι θελει μονο σεξ δε θα χα κανενα προβλημα.με ενοχλει η κοροιδια.γιατι δενομαι με τον αλλον και περιμενω πολλα.


Σε κοροιδευουν γιατι μαλλον με αυτα που ψαχνεις ειναι σαν να παρακαλας να σε κοροιδεψουν.

----------


## Remedy

> ευστοχη παρομοιωση!κοιτα αν ο τυπος αυτος εδειχνε απο την αρχη οτι θελει μονο σεξ δε θα χα κανενα προβλημα.με ενοχλει η κοροιδια.γιατι δενομαι με τον αλλον και περιμενω πολλα.


μπορει να μην το ηξερε απ την αρχη.να το καταλαβε οταν γνωριστηκατε, οτι δεν θελει κατι παραπανω.

----------


## kaity

> μπορει να μην το ηξερε απ την αρχη.να το καταλαβε οταν γνωριστηκατε, οτι δεν θελει κατι παραπανω.


μπορει.αυτο ειναι ευκολο να το πεις στον αλλον?

----------


## Remedy

> Σε κοροιδευουν γιατι μαλλον με αυτα που ψαχνεις ειναι σαν να παρακαλας να σε κοροιδεψουν.


σε "κοροιδευουν" οταν σε πειθουν (με ψεματα προφανως) να κανεις κατι που δεν θελεις. αν το θελεις αυτο που κανεις, κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κοροιδεψει.
το εχω πει πολλες φορες.
το σεξ δεν ειναι ανταλλαξιμο. δεν ειναι κατι σπανιο το σεξ για να πιστευει μια γυναικα οτι αν πεσει στο κρεβατι με καποιον αυτο σημαινει σχεση, η οτι θα τον κρατησει για ενα κρεβατι.
οταν κανεις σεξ μονο οταν το θες πραγματικα και ανεξαρτητως της συνεχειας, κανεις δεν μπορει να σ εκοροιδεψει.
περα απο αυτο, κανεναν δεν μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις να σε θελει. αν δεν, ΔΕΝ, 100 παρτουζες να του ταζεις:rolleyes:

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> μπορει.αυτο ειναι ευκολο να το πεις στον αλλον?


Aν στο πει δε θα του κατσεις οποτε...




> σε "κοροιδευουν" οταν σε πειθουν (με ψεματα προφανως) να κανεις κατι που δεν θελεις. αν το θελεις αυτο που κανεις, κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κοροιδεψει.
> το εχω πει πολλες φορες.
> το σεξ δεν ειναι ανταλλαξιμο. δεν ειναι κατι σπανιο το σεξ για να πιστευει μια γυναικα οτι αν πεσει στο κρεβατι με καποιον αυτο σημαινει σχεση, η οτι θα τον κρατησει για ενα κρεβατι.
> οταν κανεις σεξ μονο οταν το θες πραγματικα και ανεξαρτητως της συνεχειας, κανεις δεν μπορει να σ εκοροιδεψει.
> περα απο αυτο, κανεναν δεν μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις να σε θελει. αν δεν, ΔΕΝ, 100 παρτουζες να του ταζεις:rolleyes:


Δεν το παω τοσο στο '''σεξ ως δολωμα'',αλλα στο οτι (οπως της εγραψα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα),με τα κριτηρια που βαζει,καλο εραστη ψαχνει,παρα καλο συντροφο (ο καλος συντροφος ειναι και καλος εραστης αλλα το αναποδο δεν ισχυει παντα).

Οποτε ειναι βαρατε με και ας κλαιω η κατασταση,σαν τον τυπα που τρωει ολα τα λεφτα του στις πουτανες.

----------


## Remedy

> μπορει.αυτο ειναι ευκολο να το πεις στον αλλον?


οταν το δειχνεις με την συμπεριφορα σου (και δεν λες το αντιθετο με τα λογια φυσικα), δεν ειναι το ιδιο?

----------


## kaity

> σε "κοροιδευουν" οταν σε πειθουν (με ψεματα προφανως) να κανεις κατι που δεν θελεις. αν το θελεις αυτο που κανεις, κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κοροιδεψει.
> το εχω πει πολλες φορες.
> το σεξ δεν ειναι ανταλλαξιμο. δεν ειναι κατι σπανιο το σεξ για να πιστευει μια γυναικα οτι αν πεσει στο κρεβατι με καποιον αυτο σημαινει σχεση, η οτι θα τον κρατησει για ενα κρεβατι.
> οταν κανεις σεξ μονο οταν το θες πραγματικα και ανεξαρτητως της συνεχειας, κανεις δεν μπορει να σ εκοροιδεψει.
> περα απο αυτο, κανεναν δεν μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις να σε θελει. αν δεν, ΔΕΝ, 100 παρτουζες να του ταζεις:rolleyes:


συμφωνω ,αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι που σε "κρατανε"οχι για σχεση αλλα για σεξ.τι τους χαλαει?

----------


## Remedy

> Aν στο πει δε θα του κατσεις οποτε...
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν το παω τοσο στο '''σεξ ως δολωμα'',αλλα στο οτι (οπως της εγραψα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα),με τα κριτηρια που βαζει,καλο εραστη ψαχνει,παρα καλο συντροφο (ο καλος συντροφος ειναι και καλος εραστης αλλα το αναποδο δεν ισχυει παντα).
> 
> Οποτε ειναι βαρατε με και ας κλαιω η κατασταση,σαν τον τυπα που τρωει ολα τα λεφτα του στις πουτανες.


ακριβως επειδη σπανια στο λεει πριν του κατσεις, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ αν δεν θα το εκανες ανεξαρτητως συνεχειας.
καλα κανει και ψαχνει καλο εραστη. και οι καλοι εραστες ερωτευονται, να βρει καποιον που την θελει εξισου.

----------


## kaity

> οταν το δειχνεις με την συμπεριφορα σου (και δεν λες το αντιθετο με τα λογια φυσικα), δεν ειναι το ιδιο?


το πιασες..με τα λογια το αντιθετο

----------


## Remedy

> συμφωνω ,αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι που σε "κρατανε"οχι για σχεση αλλα για σεξ.τι τους χαλαει?


οτιδηποτε μπορει να τους "χαλαει", η να θελουν καποια αλλη περισσοτερο απο σενα. καποιος που δεν σε διωχνει με τα λογια αλλα ειναι απων, δεν τον βλεπεις οταν θελεις, πρεπει να τον ψαχνεις, δεν θελει σχεση ή στα μασαει, εσυ το λες οτι 'σε κραταει", εγω το λεω οτι σε διωχνει ξεκαθαρα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> συμφωνω ,αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι που σε "κρατανε"οχι για σχεση αλλα για σεξ.τι τους χαλαει?


Ειναι αναλογα τους ανθρωπους.Μπορει να ειναι οτι εκεινος δεν ειναι ανθρωπος που κανει σχεσεις,καλη και αγια να σαι,γιατι ετσι τον βολευει καλυτερα στη ζωη του,μπορει η αλλη να μην του εμπνεει κατι παραπανω,ή συνδιασμος.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ακριβως επειδη σπανια στο λεει πριν του κατσεις, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ αν δεν θα το εκανες ανεξαρτητως συνεχειας.
> καλα κανει και ψαχνει καλο εραστη. και οι καλοι εραστες ερωτευονται, να βρει καποιον που την θελει εξισου.


Καλα αυτο που ειπε για ζορικους,αλητες κλπ,πιο πολυ σε φετιχ μου κανει,παρα σε κριτηρια επιλογης συντροφου.
Για αυτο ας ευχαριστηθει τις φαντασιωσεις της,και αααμα της κατσει τιποτα καλο βλεπει.Μη στεναχωριεται αδικα.

ΒΤW Καιτη,για πιτσιρικα σε κοβω.

----------


## Remedy

> το πιασες..με τα λογια το αντιθετο


με τα λογια το αντιθετο, ειναι δουλεμα καιτη... σε κραταει καβαντζα κι αν πιασει, επιασε. αλλιως, δεν τον νοιαζει. 
τις πραξεις να κοιτας, παντα. τι σημαινει οτι 'σε θελει", οταν ειναι εξαφανιζολ? οτι ειναι αλλου, σημαινει. αυτος που σ εθελει, ειναι διπλα σου και σε διεκδικει, δεν υπαρχει κανενα μυστηριο οταν καποιος ειναι απων. απλα δεν γουσταρει και πιθανως σε δουλευει (αν σου λεει το αντιθετο).

----------


## kaity

> Καλα αυτο που ειπε για ζορικους,αλητες κλπ,πιο πολυ σε φετιχ μου κανει,παρα σε κριτηρια επιλογης συντροφου.
> Για αυτο ας ευχαριστηθει τις φαντασιωσεις της,και αααμα της κατσει τιποτα καλο βλεπει.Μη στεναχωριεται αδικα.
> 
> ΒΤW Καιτη,για πιτσιρικα σε κοβω.


το καταλαβες και αυτο?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> το καταλαβες και αυτο?


Δε ξερω αν επεσα μεσα,αλλα συνηθως κατω των 25 σκεφτονται ετσι.

----------


## kaity

> με τα λογια το αντιθετο, ειναι δουλεμα καιτη... σε ραταει καβαντζα κι αν πιασει, επιασε. αλλιως, δεν τον νοιαζει. 
> τις πραξεις να κοιτας, παντα. τι σημαινει οτι 'σε θελει", οταν ειναι εξαφανιζολ? οτι ειναι αλλου, σημαινει. αυτος που σ εθελει, ειναι διπλα σου και σε διεκδικει, δεν υπαρχει κανενα μυστηριο οταν καποιος ειναι απων. απλα δεν γουσταρει και πιθανως σε δουλευει (αν σου λεει το αντιθετο).


ε ναι..σε μια φαση ειπα θα το δω κι εγω χαλαρα.αλλα δε γινεται. γιατι οπως ειπες ειναι δουλεμα ,ειναι ψεμα οποτε δε λειτουργει τιποτα

----------


## kaity

> Δε ξερω αν επεσα μεσα,αλλα συνηθως κατω των 25 σκεφτονται ετσι.


απο την μικρη εμπειρια μου-γιατι ειμαι και πιτσιρικα:p η ηλικια δε παιζει κανεναν ρολο

----------


## Remedy

> το καταλαβες και αυτο?


κοιτα... αν μπλεκεις με ανδρες που θελουν κινκι σεξ χωρις να πληρωσουν, ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα...
αυτοι οι ανδρες δεν ψαχνουν για σχεση οταν σου ζητανε με το καλημερα κατι εξτριμ . ******* που δεν πληρωνεται ψαχνουν. προσεχε πολυ και προσεχε και την υγεια σου. συνηθως ειναι και παντρεμενοι. ειδικα με αυτους απο 'αποσταση", καλα κρασια...

----------


## kaity

> κοιτα... αν μπλεκεις με ανδρες που θελουν κινκι σεξ χωρις να πληρωσουν, ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα...
> αυτοι οι ανδρες δεν ψαχνουν για σχεση οταν σου ζητανε με το καλημερα κατι εξτριμ . ******* που δεν πληρωνεται ψαχνουν. προσεχε πολυ και προσεχε και την υγεια σου.


αυτο ηθελε ρε συ..με το καλημερα.τον δικαιολογουσα και ελεγα οτι ειναι πολυ σεξουαλικος.παλι καλα που δεν προχωρησαν τοσο τα πραγματα.

----------


## Remedy

> αυτο ηθελε ρε συ..με το καλημερα.τον δικαιολογουσα και ελεγα οτι ειναι πολυ σεξουαλικος.παλι καλα που δεν προχωρησαν τοσο τα πραγματα.


οκ. ακου.
ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ.
αυτος που ζηταει κινκι σεξ με το καλημερα, ειδικα αν ειναι γνωριμια του ιντερνετ, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να θελει οτιδηποτε παραπανω και μπορει να ειναι και επικινδυνος. σχεδον παντα ειναι και παντρεμενος/δεσμευμενος και ψαχνει μια *******..

----------


## kaity

> οκ. ακου.
> ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ.
> αυτος που ζηταει κινκι σεξ με το καλημερα, ειδικα αν ειναι γνωριμια του ιντερνετ, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να θελει οτιδηποτε παραπανω και μπορει να ειναι και επικινδυνος. σχεδον παντα ειναι και παντρεμενος/δεσμευμενος και ψαχνει μια *******..


οχι απο internet.απο παλια τον ηξερα λιγο

----------


## Remedy

> απο την μικρη εμπειρια μου-γιατι ειμαι και πιτσιρικα:p η ηλικια δε παιζει κανεναν ρολο


ενταξει, στα 36 που λες οτι εισαι, πιτσιρικα δεν θεωρεισαι με τπτ.. οταν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες απεναντι σου επαναλαμβανονται, πρεπει να προβληματιστεις. καπως τις προκαλεις.

----------


## kaity

> ενταξει, στα 36 που λες οτι εισαι, πιτσιρικα δεν θεωρεισαι με τπτ.. οταν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες απεναντι σου επαναλαμβανονται, πρεπει να προβληματιστεις. καπως τις προκαλεις.


ρε πλακα εκανα για την ηλικια..γερασαμε και μυαλο δε βαλαμε

----------


## δελφίνι

> Πέρασαν αρκετοί μήνες από το τελευταο μήνυμα μου..δεν έχει αλλαξει κάτι...συνεχίζω να είμαι μόνη και πλέον επιφυλακτική...όσους γνώρισα στο διάστημα αυτό για άλλη μια φορά δεν ήθελαν σχέση, παρά μόνο σεξ..τουλάχιστον έμαθα να είμαι μόνη και να προσπαθώ να περνάω καλά έτσι...αλλιώς κατάλαβα ότι θα χρειαστώ να δώσω λεφτά στους γιατρούς. Οπότε αποφάσησα να προσπαθήσω μόνη μου να διώξω όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα..προσπαθώ απλά φοβάμαι μήπως καταπιέζομαι και πάλι...με το να προσπαθώ να μην το σκέπτομαι, να είμαι χαλαρή..νιώθω κάθε μέρα μισο άδεια...πριν μήνες ένιωθα άδεια..οπότε ίσως να είναι κάτι θετικό αυτό..δεν ξέρω..


Μην νομίζεις και εγώ έχω να κάνω σχέση κάτι χρόνια. Για την ακρίβεια έχω να κάνω σχέση από το 2010. 5 χρόνια είμαι μόνη και το διασκεδάζω. Μια χαρά περνάω και μόνη μου και είμαι 39 χρονών.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ρε πλακα εκανα για την ηλικια..γερασαμε και μυαλο δε βαλαμε


Στα 36 εισαι μεγαλη για να κρινεις τον αλλον απο το ζοριλικι που πουλαει βρε Καιτουλα.Βρες εκει κανενα της προκοπης.

----------


## Remedy

> ρε πλακα εκανα για την ηλικια..γερασαμε και μυαλο δε βαλαμε


ε οχι, δεν γερασες. αλλα γι αυτα που σου συμβαινουν επανειλλημενα, εισαι μεγαλη... :rolleyes:

----------


## Remedy

.... .....

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

ποτε ακομα.Καλυτερα να αρχιζες μια δημοσκόπηση

----------

